# Wii U Thread of Zombies in Nintendoland [but only after 11PM!]



## Tazmo (Dec 5, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Dec 5, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 5, 2012)

Lol you two are so close to rutting each other even the hyenas are giving you the stink eye :>


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

What? Lol..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 5, 2012)

Damn 5 threads? LOL


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 5, 2012)

WiiU is popular.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 5, 2012)

Yo! I got my Club Nintendo platinum member reward today! 

I chose the "Hanafuda" playing cards, Nintendo started off as a playing card company so, I decided on the cards, what they were known for 100 years ago. These cards... are fucking fancy, damn, they're nice. 

If you guys want, I'll post up pics of the cards, let me know.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

Nope. Don't give a darn.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 5, 2012)

So, given there are practically no major releases coming in the first two months of the year, I'm probably gonna skip getting this as a Christmas present and just pick one up at some later point.

Unless I seriously can't think of any other gift ideas.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 5, 2012)

Nintendo Direct was as worthless as I thought it would be...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 5, 2012)

Actually we got a quite a bit of new information actually.

As your jaded perspective is not really anything close to the truth I had to say it twice.

Now eat a starburst you drunk fuck, you're really putting out a funk


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Yo! I got my Club Nintendo platinum member reward today!
> 
> I chose the "Hanafuda" playing cards, Nintendo started off as a playing card company so, I decided on the cards, what they were known for 100 years ago. These cards... are fucking fancy, damn, they're nice.
> 
> If you guys want, I'll post up pics of the cards, let me know.



I have 1020 coins at the moment and I'm not sure what to get. I was planning to wait until sometime early next year to see if the selection had changed.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 5, 2012)

I wish the 3DS 18 card case was back... I have three... I had ordered four at one time and only two came... (Partially due to the change of address problem I had...)

My points were never replenished.

Also I don't think I ever got my platinum reward...



St NightRazr said:


> Actually we got a quite a bit of new information actually.
> 
> As your jaded perspective is not really anything close to the truth I had to say it twice.
> 
> Now eat a starburst you drunk fuck, you're really putting out a funk



-Wii Fit U
-Pikmin 3 gameplay but pushed to the second quarter
-More on Game & Wario
-Ninja Gaiden DLC
-Google Maps and Panorama View
-Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon (details on story that's really it)
-Fire Emblem Awakening mention, of a game that would almost be a year old in Japan...
-Brain Age sequel
-NSMB2 Free DLC free until 2013...

Yes, that's a lot of information, but that's not the information many were hoping for, and it was the kind of information I was expecting.

That aside it seemed lacking... What about Animal Crossing New Leaf? What about games released near the start of the year to hold until Spring? What about any hints to new games?

Judging from this thread (or... Last thread) this Nintendo Direct was hyped up to be much more... It seemed like only Shion and I were the only ones not convinced it was going to be worth anything...


And I really did have my heart set on being surprised, being wrong, but my assumptions were proved correct and I'm not exactly happy with the result.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 5, 2012)

The Nintendo Direct was worth something to me.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 5, 2012)

someone appreciates lego iwata XD huh death


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 5, 2012)

good thing ninja gaiden sigma 3 is coming out next year...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm hoping I get to collect on my platinum reward 

Oh and my coin total just rose from 1020 to 1180 after I completed a couple of post play surveys.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 5, 2012)

I wonder when my posters are coming


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Nintendo Direct was as worthless as I thought it would be...



Should I start?

Should I?

Should I take the fucking bait and run with it?


----------



## Magic (Dec 5, 2012)

We need some adult games on the wii u 

you know what I'm talking about....


----------



## Aeon (Dec 5, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Yo! I got my Club Nintendo platinum member reward today!
> 
> I chose the "Hanafuda" playing cards, Nintendo started off as a playing card company so, I decided on the cards, what they were known for 100 years ago. These cards... are fucking fancy, damn, they're nice.
> 
> If you guys want, I'll post up pics of the cards, let me know.



Congrats, I got mine earlier in the week. They are pretty nice.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

No porn, please..

That's too far.


----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2012)

RemChu said:


> We need some adult games on the wii u
> 
> you know what I'm talking about....



I bet that those games will only be released in Japan.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

What was the fucking point then?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 5, 2012)

RemChu said:


> We need some adult games on the wii u
> 
> you know what I'm talking about....



Catherine?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

That shit ain't adult...


----------



## Sotei (Dec 6, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> What was the fucking point then?




It was free... when something is free, there don't need to be a fucking point. Plus it's a collectors item.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Sotei said:


> It was free... when something is free, there don't need to be a fucking point. Plus it's a collectors item.



I agree but the best collector item from Club Nintendo is the RPG's Coins which Death Kun has.. Damn unfair man   NoA can go to hell because of that


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm still not convinced.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2012)

Wonder if it's possible for there to be a CPU expansion


----------



## dream (Dec 6, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Wonder if it's possible for there to be a CPU expansion



What do you mean by that?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2012)

Solaris said:


> What do you mean by that?





Not the same thing, but still


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

If you want to brick your shit, give it a shot.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2012)

The catalog for Club Nintendo (UK) looks much more interesting than the NA's selection.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

Everything looks better in other countries..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 6, 2012)

A CPU expansion is completely out of the question. As far as we know, that would necessitate an entire hardware revision, as the clock speed of the CPU is not the sole issue in regards to the CPU. What happens to the people who don't have the consoles that are revised? They are shit out of luck from any games from there on. 

Its never wise to utilize these types of things, saturn's ram card crashed and burned, and N64's did also


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

Wasn't that kind of obvious?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 6, 2012)

*Pachter - No one will support Wii U, Nintendo to become irrelevant, Call of Duty a failure*

The following comments come from Michael Pachter...

On future Wii U support...

*“I think you're going to see now with the Wii U, notwithstanding its early launch support, nobody's going to support it. I don't think we're going to see every game on the Wii U next year. I think when next-gen consoles come out they're going to be better than the Wii U. Call of Duty is amazing on the Wii U this year. The problem with playing Call of Duty online is it's a community and if there's only four people playing it on the Wii U it's no fun. Nobody in their right mind would buy a Wii U and say 'I'm going to play Call of Duty.' That's like saying 'I gave up Facebook, and it's Google+ now'.”*

On Call of Duty...

*“Call of Duty, I'm calling it a failure. I know the game sells billions of dollars. Activision did a bad thing with Call of Duty from a profit perspective. They trained gamers that you can buy a game and play it all year, ten hours a week, forever, and you never have to pay again. You just wait for the next Call of Duty. I promise you there are plenty of people, numbering in the millions, who play one game, which is Call of Duty, and they never stop. That's just like the people who play World of Warcraft and never stop, yet the World of Warcraft guys are paying $180 a year, and the Call of Duty guys are paying $60. So who's got a better model? This multiplayer thing being free was a mistake. I don't think anybody ever envisioned it would be this big. It's a mistake because it keeps those people from buying and playing other games.”*

On Nintendo stock and Nintendo becoming irrelevant...

*“Nintendo's trading at about $3 billion of equity value; it was trading at about $80 billion. The market hates business models that start to show losses, and start to fail. Crappy little Riot Games, doing $150 million in revenue and wildly profitable, is worth a buttload more than Zynga, doing $1.1 billion and not making money. I think Nintendo becomes completely irrelevant. They have their niche, Nintendo's first-party content is great content, and hardcore people will keep buying their consoles, but they're not going to only play with Nintendo consoles.”*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2012)

Didn't patcher say good things about the wii U a good while ago?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 6, 2012)

*Xenoblade Is Time Magazine’s Second Best Game Of 2012*



> Time Magazine has published its favourite games of the year, and there’s two exclusive Nintendo RPG’s featured on the list. The stunning Xenoblade Chronicles was awarded the second best game of 2012 by the publication. Mistwalker’s well-received The Last Story claimed the seventh position. Here’s the top ten as decided by Time Magazine staff.
> 
> top ten as decided by Time Magazine staff.
> 
> ...





Eat that, S.E.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Didn't patcher say good things about the wii U a good while ago?


 Yes he did, he is bipolar. lol



Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Xenoblade Is Time Magazine’s Second Best Game Of 2012*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 saw this, glad for Xenoblade. VGA dropped the ball by not putting Xenoblade at the GOTY category same goes for IGN. Gamespot can't do it because they gave that award to Xenoblade last year.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]dbVt041PAWA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Dec 6, 2012)

Pachter might be right to a small degree when it comes to third party support on the Wii U.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2012)

If you throw a dart at every spot on the board you are bound to be right about something.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Solaris said:


> Pachter might be right to a small degree when it comes to third party support on the Wii U.



He made a great point about BO2 WiiU. It is a great version but the community is too small. Therefore no support from Nintendo fans but I can't blame them neither because Activision didn't advertised this version and didn't show online footage from it. It is too much to ask for CoD fans to buy a console and this version totally blind.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 6, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yes he did, he is bipolar. lol
> 
> saw this, glad for Xenoblade. VGA dropped the ball by not putting Xenoblade at the GOTY category same goes for IGN. Gamespot can't do it because they gave that award to Xenoblade last year.



Indeed.  Speaking of gamespot, i remember that it was stated how they were the only retailers to stock Xenoblade in a limited fashion. Is that true? Since i mostly see The Last Story copies and no Xenoblade in sight at my nearest local Best Buy store. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]dbVt041PAWA[/YOUTUBE]



What, no Engage The Enemy?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Indeed.  Speaking of gamespot, i remember that it was stated how they were the only retailers to stock Xenoblade in a limited fashion. Is that true? Since i mostly see The Last Story copies and no Xenoblade in sight at my nearest local Best Buy store.



Xenoblade is only on Gamestop as far I know. It is a deal that NoA made with them.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 6, 2012)

That's retarded, why would NoA do that?  

No wonder online is the way to go for me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> That's retarded, why would NoA do that?
> 
> No wonder online is the way to go for me.



NoA was afraid that the game will tank sells wise, reason why they took so long to bring it here. So a deal to make it exclusive with them and limited print, In fact the game has the PAL version VA's. They didn't spend money on it.

At then end the game sold well and they made money. Funny how things work.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 6, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Eat that, S.E.



The boasting rings hollow when the competition hasn't made a competent console game in *years*.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 6, 2012)

Well maybe Versus XIII could change that? 



Malvingt2 said:


> NoA was afraid that the game will tank sells wise, reason why they took so long to bring it here. So a deal to make it exclusive with them and limited print, In fact the game has the PAL version VA's. They didn't spend money on it.
> 
> At then end the game sold well and they made money. Funny how things work.



I see, and regarding how much the Xenoblade sold. Reggie did say that it sold well in NA but didn't discuss the numbers. Could there a possibility with it being around or close to 300k? I'm probably too foolish for even bring up that number...


----------



## dream (Dec 6, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> If you throw a dart at every spot on the board you are bound to be right about something.



True enough. 



Malvingt2 said:


> He made a great point about BO2 WiiU. It is a great version but the community is too small. Therefore no support from Nintendo fans but I can't blame them neither because Activision didn't advertised this version and didn't show online footage from it. It is too much to ask for CoD fans to buy a console and this version totally blind.



How many people play BO2 on the Wii U?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Solaris said:


> True enough.
> 
> 
> 
> *How many people play BO2 on the Wii U?*


 Last time I checked, online around 1,000-1,300 people.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 6, 2012)

The install base is very small in comparison to the other consoles, and even PC.

Maybe when more people own a Wii U, it'll uptick, but i would not say by a significant margin.

Even so, patchers such a fucking piece of shit. What did i just heard on the last page? "This free multiplayer 'thing' was a mistake"? *WHO THE FUCKING SHIT DO YOU THINK MANDATES PAID SERVICES OR NON PAID SERVICES FOR ONLINE PATCHER?? NOT ACTIVISION, SONY AND MICROSOFT AND NINTENDO YOU FUCKING IDIOT. DO YOU NOT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THE INDUSTRY YOU TRY AND PREDICT YOU FUCKING CORPORATE GARBAGE?*


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 6, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Eat that, S.E.


What exactly from SE are you comparing? The only not portable game they released is DQ10, which destroys XC by sales in Japan alone.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 6, 2012)

I wasn't talking about sales though.


----------



## dream (Dec 6, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Last time I checked, online around 1,000-1,300 people.



Ouch, that's a rather small base for such a popular franchise.  Even on the PC where COD gamers are giving up on the series it still gets 15k~30k people playing at any given time.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 6, 2012)

Not really surprising given the Wii U is practically a new console that came out recently with it's install base being inferior to the current gen consoles.



> *Pachter - No one will support Wii U, Nintendo to become irrelevant*



Typical bipolar P.R. garbage, nothing to see here.

If the N64, GC, and Wii haven't made Nintendo irrelevant to the console market yet then you could bet that Nintendo will have ways to turnaround even if they're third party support could turn up lacking. And i'm sure good ole' Patcher must be alien to a handheld known as the "3DS" which is burning up charts in Japan like hot cakes (though the West is a different story atm).


----------



## Magic (Dec 6, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> The install base is very small in comparison to the other consoles, and even PC.
> 
> Maybe when more people own a Wii U, it'll uptick, but i would not say by a significant margin.
> 
> Even so, patchers such a fucking piece of shit. What did i just heard on the last page? "This free multiplayer 'thing' was a mistake"? *WHO THE FUCKING SHIT DO YOU THINK MANDATES PAID SERVICES OR NON PAID SERVICES FOR ONLINE PATCHER?? NOT ACTIVISION, SONY AND MICROSOFT AND NINTENDO YOU FUCKING IDIOT. DO YOU NOT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THE INDUSTRY YOU TRY AND PREDICT YOU FUCKING CORPORATE GARBAGE?*



Guy is a fucking greedy pig. Who is going to pay monthly for a shooter multiplayer? Companies can already squeeze money out of players with shitty dlc and dlc maps =[


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 6, 2012)

Exactly! These shitty 'analysts' have no respect whatsoever for the consumer, they are just numbers, sales targets


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Exactly! These shitty 'analysts' have no respect whatsoever for the consumer, they are just numbers, sales targets



AKA Manipulate stupid shareholders


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 6, 2012)

Pachter is a confirmed troll and asshat for the most part. When gamers get mad at him, he says that his analyses are for the investors and not for the gamers lol u mad?

So I've just decided to treat everything he says as misinformed and wrong.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 6, 2012)

He's mostly been like that from the start anyhow. But be it positive or negative, i think we can both agree on that form now on.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 6, 2012)

Well yeah, and he gets things wrong a lot too, and then doubles back and says "oh well i'm just making educated guesses",  No shit, yet you get paid for this bullshit? That's fucked up man, no wonder there's so much wrong with these kinds of corporate industries


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2012)

> The Japanese Wii U launch is less than 24 hours away, and already several exclusive Wii U apps have been revealed. Besides streaming apps such as YouTube and Hulu, there will be some Japan-specific services on the Wii U console.
> 
> One of those is ?YNN?, which is a Netflix-like service that streams movies, TV shows, sports, and more. Another service is Demae-Can, which is a Japanese national food delivery service. Wii U gamers will be able to order food such as Pizza with their GamePad controller. The third Japan-exclusive Wii U app is Nico Nico, which is a TV-watching app for the Wii U, where users will be able to browse and watch television shows.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 6, 2012)

The japanese blow out has to be big guys.  This is the home territory, they've gotta make it the biggest blow out of all time for any device ever made


----------



## dream (Dec 6, 2012)

Demae-Can sounds like a fun service.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 6, 2012)

Is it possible to hook up Wii U to the monitor?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

@Inu

No they don't.. Lol

They're going to feed them little by little.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 6, 2012)

YES. THEY. DO. 

How do you think nintendo is going to fare, if they can't even blow up their own country with hype


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> YES. THEY. DO.
> 
> How do you think nintendo is going to fare, if they can't even blow up their own country with hype



Same way they're blowing up every other moron in here with hints, yet turning up with minor reveals.

Then they go and promise a 'bigger' reveal 'later'.

See where I'm going with this?


----------



## dream (Dec 6, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Is it possible to hook up Wii U to the monitor?



To a computer monitor?  Yes.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 6, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Same way they're blowing up every other moron in here with hints, yet turning up with minor reveals.
> 
> Then they go and promise a 'bigger' reveal 'later'.
> 
> See where I'm going with this?



i guess....


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

I love you, too.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 6, 2012)

*Wedbush Securities analyst Michael Pachter deemed the November sales results -- a record 12 months of declines -- as "worse than I expected."*



> The culprit, he says, was Wii U hardware sales, which came in about $50 million below expected, and sales of Nintendo handhelds, the DS and 3DS. "Wii U hardware was sold out, we checked, so it's a supply issue," he says. But Wii U software sales "was abysmal, only Super Mario sold any meaningful units."



*NPD analyst Liam Callahan noted that fewer games were released in November, compared to November 2011. However, the top five games had 5% more sales, unit-wise, than the top five from 2011.*



> "These new titles are holding their own and generating the same number of dollars per title on average," he said. "Unfortunately, declines this month stemmed from softer sales from catalog titles, which launched outside of this month, with dollar sales down 11 percent, collectively."





> Other optimistic points: November's 11% overall decline was the smallest year-over-year decrease in 2012. "This is a sign of momentum going into the December holiday period," Callahan says.
> 
> And Wii U sales generated 21% more revenue than the Wii launch in November 2006, he said. "With an average price 35% higher for the Wii U at launch, compared to the Wii, this is an example of how consumers are willing to come out and spend when they see the value of the product."
> 
> Comparing Wii sales from November 2011 to Wii sales combined with Wii U sales in November 2012, dollar sales increased by 76 percent.? - NPD industry analyst Liam Callahan


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 6, 2012)

From Nintendo.



> Wii U: Following its launch on Nov. 18 and with only seven days of sales captured in the data, Wii U sold more than 425,000 units, nearly matching the Wii system?s first-week total of 475,000. On the software front, New Super Mario Bros. U sold more than 243,000 units, an attach rate of nearly 60 percent.
> 
> Nintendo 3DS: The platform kicked off its second holiday season by selling nearly 540,000 units and has now sold nearly 6.5 million units life to date. Additionally, Mario Kart 7 became the second Nintendo 3DS game to cross 2 million units sold in the U.S.
> 
> ...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 6, 2012)

*NPD November 2012 Results*



> Updated the OP:
> 
> Xbox 360: 1.26M (-25.9%) - Nearly 2x every other console and more than Wii U + Wii combined.
> *Nintendo 3DS: 540K (-32.1%)*
> ...





Is 540k for the 3DS really good? I remembered it being initially reported to have sold @ 240k recently. 

Decent debut for the Wii U it seems (or am i looking at it differently?) 

Now about those Software numbers....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 6, 2012)

3DS numbers are alright, We have to watch out for the December Numbers because of the price cut.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 6, 2012)

Not bad for 360 numbers!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Vita is dead. I want to see the numbers but knowing Sony, they will not show it. Not even that great deal on Black Friday.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

My ass had better deals...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 6, 2012)

vita - ac3 bundle + cod bundle = 180k

lol People got that bad CoD bundle.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 6, 2012)

So those are still abysmal numbers?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 6, 2012)

They are down YOY for November, but only because last year we saw growth in November, so its kind of evening out to 2010 numbers. All it indicates is that we need revitalization in the marketplace.

These numbers are very good for end of a console generation sales. And Wii U just has to get proper supply and we should be straight.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Damn, it seem vita All stars only sold 8k.  O_o  I know it comes with the PS3 version free but damn..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 6, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Damn, it seem vita All stars only sold *8k.*  O_o  I know it comes with the PS3 version free but damn..



Oh my god. Uber-mega bomba tier. 

@Inu.

Thanks, and yes i agree that revitalization is needed for the market. 



Malvingt2 said:


> 3DS numbers are alright, We have to watch out for the December Numbers because of the price cut.



Hopefully the Best Buy deal could salvage those negative 32.1% numbers sooner or later. I really want the thing to do well in the West even with iOS gaming eating up the casuals.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

Because nobody _has_ a Vita.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 6, 2012)

top 15 WiiU

Mario
ZombiU
Scribblenaus
cod
jd4
nland
mickey
batman
sonic
skylanders
ac3
sing
nfl13
espn
ng3


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 6, 2012)

Is that software list dictating sales or something else, Malv?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Is that software list dictating sales or something else, Malv?



7 Day sales of Wii U Software

allstars ps3+vita = around 90k


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

That's just plain ass.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 6, 2012)

I see those Nintendo costumes did nothing to help people remember Tekken exists, lol.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 6, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I see those Nintendo costumes did nothing to help people remember Tekken exists, lol.



Yeah, sadly... I wanted to get it but I didn't have enough money. I want to get that and Sonic Kart 2 down the road. ZombiU at second is great news tho.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

What the fuck is Tekken?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 6, 2012)

I have a Vita and I'm liking it, I got mine on Black Friday. It was the AC3:L Bundle for $180 and it came with PS All-Stars and 3 months of Playstation Plus.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

Have fun playing with it by _yourself._


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I have a Vita and I'm liking it, I got mine on Black Friday. It was the AC3:L Bundle for $180 and it came with PS All-Stars and 3 months of Playstation Plus.



that is the best deal so far for the Vita.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 6, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Have fun playing with it by _yourself._



With all the good single player games, that should be no problem. 



Malvingt2 said:


> that is the best deal so far for the Vita.



It really was. AT&T has a deal going on right now where it's a $200 for a 3G Vita and 2 free games, though the games aren't all that great imo.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 6, 2012)

You can always play your Vita with me Death. :33

I'm still trying to decide if I want to pick up Scribblenauts. Not sure if its worth the full price though.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes yes... Cross swords together.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh yeah, I have you on PSN.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 6, 2012)

*DQX Wii U Trailer*


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 6, 2012)

Solaris said:


> To a computer monitor?  Yes.


Any idea what I need in order to do this?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

A brain.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 6, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Xenoblade is only on Gamestop as far I know. It is a deal that NoA made with them.



It is Gamestop only.

Although, I got my copy from a _former_ local store. I was really happy when I heard they were getting it.

My friend who works there canceled his pre-order with Gamestop when he found out they were getting it.



Gamestop sucks.




Asakuna no Senju said:


> *DQX Wii U Trailer*



Meh... Convince me Dragon Quest is worth it other than Toriyama's art style...


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

Fuck Dragon Quest. 

Sorry guys... I speak the goddamn truth.

Who, besides Senju's ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass, still truly _cares_ for DQ?

Especially with games like MH..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 6, 2012)

Dragon quest's problem for me is Akira Toriyama's artwork


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 6, 2012)

Can't wait for Monster Hunter.

I want more hype for it though, I want it to succeed.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 6, 2012)

I love Dragon Quest. 

Can't wait for MH either.


----------



## SSJLance (Dec 7, 2012)

I still love dragon quest, but why Wii U? Those graphics are still wii quality....kind of disappointing, plus the trailer didn't show what features the game will utilize.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> YES. THEY. DO.
> 
> How do you think nintendo is going to fare, if they can't even blow up their own country with hype





Drunkenwhale said:


> Can't wait for Monster Hunter.
> 
> I want more hype for it though, I want it to succeed.



It will.

The Japanese eat that shit like rice.


----------



## dream (Dec 7, 2012)

This is even more amusing to me now that we have a better idea of the Wii U's power.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2012)

Who were the peeps that were claiming this shit would be more powerful?

Many, _many_ in this thread believed so..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Who were the peeps that were claiming this shit would be more powerful?
> 
> *Many, many in this thread believed so*..


 oh? point finger bitch.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2012)

Didn't I say *'I will be there when the day comes'*? 

Just keeping my word, brudda bean.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 7, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Who were the peeps that were claiming this shit would be more powerful?
> 
> Many, _many_ in this thread believed so..



Anyone who was crazy enough to claim that the WiiU would be more powerful than the PS4 was chased out of this thread ages ago.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2012)

You were one of them. 

Jumping on the dickride bandwagon, no?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 7, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> You were one of them.
> 
> Jumping on the dickride bandwagon, no?



Learn to read.

In that twitter screenshot they're talking about the PS4. Not the PS3.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2012)

What does me reading have anything to do with the dickride bandwagon? 

And REPLACE The 'eat a dick' on your post aimed at me...


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 7, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> What does me reading have anything to do with the dickride bandwagon?
> 
> And REPLACE The 'eat a dick' on your post aimed at me...



Because no one in this thread ever said the WiiU would be more powerful than PS4. It's potentially more powerful than the PS3, but it will never be more powerful than the PS4. 

Already done, I'm a mind reader.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2012)

That's my boy. 

Hell... I'd have to look waaaay into the damn thead's history to find the posts...

Fuck that.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 7, 2012)

We like Nintendo in here, but most of us are realistic. We only expected the WiiU to be 2-3 times better than the PS3/360. There's no way the WiiU could be better than the PS4/720 even if Sony and Microsoft put minimal effort into them. At that level it would be pointless to even make new consoles because they would barely be a step up from the PS3/360.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2012)

Not Senju... He's not realistic.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> We like Nintendo in here, but most of us are realistic. We only expected the WiiU to be 2-3 times better than the PS3/360. There's no way the WiiU could be better than the PS4/720 even if Sony and Microsoft put minimal effort into them. At that level it would be pointless to even make new consoles because they would barely be a step up from the PS3/360.



I remember when 2 to 3 times was a reasonable assumption  But realistic? Not so much for Nintendo of today.

From what we know now, gathering up all the general parts, sizes and speeds, we're lucky if this thing even hits double of the 360's general performance target(the more realistic outcome is probably about 50% once the first generation of games is out of the way, these aren't representative of what the system can do when built for from the ground up).

I don't think anyone could have predicted that Nintendo would bottleneck their system to this degree. It just doesn't make any sense why they would do so besides getting out of the gate with low cost parts. But if they really wanted low cost, there were better solutions than what they came up with.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah, realistic was a longshot.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

*Nintendo shows Wii U Zapper/screen prototype, GamePad prototype*


Eguchi This was the start of two-screen gameplay. Iwata Yes. I did that, too. An experiment using the Wii Zapper4 controller was what inspired us to put a gyro sensor in the Nintendo 3DS system, which was in the final phases of development.

Shimamura Yes. After development of Wii Sports Resort, Yamashita-san and I were thinking about something new that would draw upon the knowhow for Wii MotionPlus. We tested gameplay that involved moving the Wii Zapper and having images from the Wii move in sync on a monitor in your hands. It was fairly well received?

Iwata When (Shigeru) Miyamoto-san saw that experiment, he said that he definitely wanted to put a gyro sensor in Nintendo 3DS, so even though the ship was headed out of the harbor, he called it back. This happened after the people in the hardware department had already been declared that "all features are now set!" (laughs)

Yamashita Yeah. (laughs) We intended to present it as a Wii U project, so when it was snatched away for the Nintendo 3DS, we were sad, but also pleased. 

Shimamura But thanks to this prototype, however, we were able to explain the structure of Wii U?having a screen in your hands?and it became more compelling. 

Iwata The way that Nintendo makes hardware is to take an idea that has arisen and make something makeshift and actually try it out. 

Shimamura Right. The next makeshift thing we made for Wii U GamePad concept?a second prototype?is this. Iwata Behold the original form of the Wii U GamePad! (laughs) 



Shimamura It's very high-tech?a monitor and controllers stuck together by double-sided tape. (laughs) 

Iwata I remember that you made a lot of prototype software with this. 

Shimamura Yeah. If we made a list, I think there'd be about 30. Eguchi We used this prototype and two Wii consoles to run simulations for Wii U. EAD isn't a hardware department, but a "handicraft team" knowledgeable about hardware makes stuff like this.

Iwata Making this prototype led to Nintendo Land, so the development period for Nintendo Land was quite long. Shimamura Yes, it was.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 7, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I remember when 2 to 3 times was a reasonable assumption  But realistic? Not so much for Nintendo of today.
> 
> From what we know now, gathering up all the general parts, sizes and speeds, we're lucky if this thing even hits double of the 360's general performance target(the more realistic outcome is probably about 50% once the first generation of games is out of the way, these aren't representative of what the system can do when built for from the ground up).
> 
> I don't think anyone could have predicted that Nintendo would bottleneck their system to this degree. It just doesn't make any sense why they would do so besides getting out of the gate with low cost parts. But if they really wanted low cost, there were better solutions than what they came up with.



Yeah, it's sad Nintendo dropped the ball so badly. And it's unfortunate that Nintendo can't just release a revision a few years down the line.

Though it's kind of funny, some of the very first rumors about the WiiU were saying that it would be about 50% stronger than the PS3/360.

It's funny for early rumors to be somewhat accurate, especially since they were made with so little knowledge.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2012)

What the fuck?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

*James Bond developer Eurocom makes remaining staff redundant, ceases trading*



GE 007:Wii the best game they ever made. Activision forced them to make an HD version which failed hard and with Legend they just died


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2012)

Why even care for those guys anymore?

James Bond games were done after Nightfire on the GC.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 7, 2012)

Goldeneye on the Wii is supposed to be amazing according to most of the fanbase.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Why even care for those guys anymore?
> 
> James Bond games were done after Nightfire on the GC.



Not really... GE:007 Wii changed that. They did it, they brought the brand back to quality. The problem tho, is having Activision as a publisher. They want a yearly James Bond game a long side CoD. It is too much to ask. I believe that is the reason why Legends failed hard. They had freedom with GE:007 Wii and enough time to polish game. 

That game has one of the best single player campaign ever made for FPS.

Also it was a terrible idea to port the game to HD consoles with one year span.. That motion crap of the PS3 didn't capture the Wiimote at all.. It is crap.


----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2012)

Shion you post a lot,

you take cocaine before going on nf?  

me too


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2012)

I take _more_ that just cocaine...

Come on now..


----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I take _more_ that just cocaine...
> 
> Come on now..


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2012)

I thought you guys knew this already..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Why even care for those guys anymore?
> 
> *James Bond games were done after Nightfire on the GC.*



funny Shion, they are the ones who made that game lol


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2012)

That game was pretty pimp, IMO.

Fun to play multiplayer. Fun to play the campaign.

Almost a 10/10 in my book of weird shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

*A company other than Nintendo is launching its own ?GamePad? tablet*



> t?s a controller and a tablet. It can play games and browse the Internet. It?s the GamePad.
> 
> No, this is not the new Wii U GamePad from Nintendo. It?s an Android-based GamePad from hardware manufacturer Archos. This device features Android 4.1 Jelly Bean and a 7-inch touchscreen housed in a design that features full physical game controls.
> 
> ...


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2012)

Hmmmm..

They're getting smart.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 7, 2012)

I've heard about that. It's supposed to be an uncomfortable piece of crap.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 7, 2012)

Just android's games?

I dunno....


----------



## dream (Dec 7, 2012)

I want to know its specs.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2012)

Yo, children.

If you wanna be reminded of the good ol' 8bit days, give Fez a try.

I'm playing this game right now and it's quite the Indy gem.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 7, 2012)

Holy shit is Fez out?

That guy was going through some major shit( I watched Indie game the movie)


----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2012)

post vids 

VIDS VIDYA of dis "Fez"


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 7, 2012)

RemChu said:


> post vids
> 
> VIDS VIDYA of dis "Fez"


ever hear of youtube?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Japan is getting ready for the WiiU..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 7, 2012)

Its gonna be royally fucking awesome


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 7, 2012)

it better sell 20 million in the first day


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> it better sell 20 million in the first day



it is sold out even before going for sell. [Monster Hunter] all you have to know.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 7, 2012)

Is that available on launch day?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Is that available on launch day?



Yes... with a bundle.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 7, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Yo, children.
> 
> If you wanna be reminded of the good ol' 8bit days, give Fez a try.
> 
> I'm playing this game right now and it's quite the Indy gem.




Till now you're playing Fez?! Shit is old homie. Go check out "Mark of the Ninja". Also, careful with Fez, it has a fucked up glitch near the end. Are you playing it on the 360 or PC/Steam, if so, forget about the glitch, you're safe. Another Indy game worth checking out is "Hotline Miami", best soundtrack of the year.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 7, 2012)

Was wondering how long it would take for someone to copy the Wii U controller design.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 7, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Was wondering how long it would take for someone to copy the Wii U controller design.



which they failed horribly at


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I've heard about that. It's supposed to be an uncomfortable piece of crap.



How did you read my mind?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 7, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Not Senju... He's not realistic.



Really, care to explain that notion Mr. horse piss?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 7, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> How did you read my mind?



I'm pretty sure I read a review article about it months ago (since it's been out in Europe for a while iirc) and supposedly it feels cheap, not to mention that it's terrible to hold. There's barely any room on the sides for your hand to grasp the device. Not to mention that it's way too thin to hold like a controller whatsoever, so good luck playing with the buttons comfortably. It'll feel like you're holding a piece of cardboard on the sides. There's barely any room for comfortable thumb swiveling at all.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 7, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> It will.
> 
> The Japanese eat that shit like rice.



But will Americans and Europeans? You need to make it appeal it to them.

Japanese will be locked down on MH, no question about it.



"Shion" said:


> Who were the peeps that were claiming this shit would be more powerful?
> 
> Many, _many_ in this thread believed so..



Kinda wished it would be.

Personally, I think they should've worked a little bit more on the thing, make it more powerful with a more sophisticated online system...

Perhaps NOT have your second 1st party launch game be a NSMB game... I mean...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2012)

Its funny, the Nintendo 1st parties like 3d Mario and Zelda, are going to be amazing graphically. Going to make 3rd parties look like shit too.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 8, 2012)

Goova said:


> Its funny, the Nintendo 1st parties like 3d Mario and Zelda, are going to be amazing *in terms of art style*. Going to make 3rd parties look like shit too *in terms of art style*.



I believe i fixed it for you


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 8, 2012)

News flash to anyone who attends gamefaqs, using the ignore lists on trolls/^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like Razieru should do you wonders for your fucking brain cells on that shit community.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 8, 2012)

Razieru? Who the fuck is that?  sounds like a clown


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 8, 2012)

Some internet-tough guy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who recently took the rest of his time sitting his ass on his computer (like a paranoid basement dweller) typing a grammer-Nazi troll/"Nin10yrold!" card obsessed prick post against me. Got tired of his written-wall of horse piss and decided to ignore him for good. This whole afternoon was already bad enough for me today anyhow, not in a good  mood btw.


----------



## Magic (Dec 8, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Some internet-tough guy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who recently took the rest of his time sitting his ass on his computer (like a basement dweller) typing a grammer-Nazi troll/"Nin10yrold!" card obsessed prick post against me. Got tired of his written-wall of horse piss and decided to ignore him for good. This whole afternoon was already bad enough for me today anyhow, not in a good  mood btw.




you are awesome and shit will get bettah =]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 8, 2012)

Rep + for you.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 8, 2012)

if i knew rep was involved i would have pep talked you sooner, senju


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh you. 

Apparently in regards to your case i still have to spread more reps before giving some to you.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 8, 2012)

Super Mario Galaxy HD Collection

Twilight Princess/Skyward Sword Zelda HD Collection


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 8, 2012)

How about some HD Metroid Prime Trilogy.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 8, 2012)

Xenoblade Chronicles a.k.a. OoT-style of HD visual overhaul.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 8, 2012)

Sunshine Galaxy Galaxy 2 trilogy HD COLLECTION O_O


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 8, 2012)

Kirby's Return to Dreamland HD?



Ah! Speaking of Kirby, I managed to make the little guy in Scribblenauts Unlimited. I'd love to show it off had I not updated it and refined it thousands of times...

Enough to the point my gamepad is worn out...


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 8, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Some internet-tough guy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who recently took the rest of his time sitting his ass on his computer (like a paranoid basement dweller) typing a grammer-Nazi troll/"Nin10yrold!" card obsessed prick post against me. Got tired of his written-wall of horse piss and decided to ignore him for good. This whole afternoon was already bad enough for me today anyhow, not in a good  mood btw.



Ok, one: Why am I not surprised you're part of the GF community?

Two: Why am I not surprised you tried to defend what honor you _think_ you have, vs an obvious idiot/ troll?



RemChu said:


> you are awesome and shit will get bettah =]



No, you're a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), Senju.

Things will only get worse with me around. 

Nin10yrold


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 8, 2012)

One: Why am i not surprised your still drinking off d'em kool-aid? 

Two: Why am i not surprised Shion's consistent dumnbfounded idiocy and ineptitude is getting the best of him 24/7 nearly every time his dumb ass his on his computer like a Pit' zapoem? If you have no knowledge of what happened where i was at then it's best to shut your trap when it comes to making baseless assumptions on how i was only defending _"my honor/what i think is right"._

And your are a massive Petookh Yobaniy peedir/Govniuk who clearly has no idea what he's talking about. If you can't do yourself the favor to keep your thick headed skull out of a horse's rectum then it is best to take your teeny little fingers off the keyboard and Zacroy svoy peesavati rot, like the little sooka currently are.

No, they won't. It's easy enough to rip your frivolous BS apart so it's best not to play the "lol i superior" card while looking like a cheap, outdated manufacturing tool in the process. I ain't even mad. 

I'm anything but that, bucko. Lrn2read.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 8, 2012)

I've never even heard of half of your insults, Senju.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 8, 2012)

What's that?

I think I just heard something absolutely fucking retarded.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 8, 2012)

Dafuq?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 8, 2012)

What the.....

Please tell me thats EU only, because if so....looks like NoA gets a free pass.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 8, 2012)

That is literally one of the stupidest shit I've ever read relating to consoles. And console setups are usually full of stupid bullshit.


----------



## dream (Dec 8, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What's that?
> 
> I think I just heard something absolutely fucking retarded.



NoE went off the deep end.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> What the.....
> 
> Please tell me thats EU only, because if so....looks like NoA gets a free pass.



It's only the case for EU.

Not sure why they decided to go that route.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 8, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> One: Why am i not surprised your still drinking off d'em kool-aid?
> 
> Two: Why am i not surprised Shion's consistent dumnbfounded idiocy and ineptitude is getting the best of him 24/7 nearly every time his dumb ass his on his computer like a Pit' zapoem? If you have no knowledge of what happened where i was at then it's best to shut your trap when it comes to making baseless assumptions on how i was only defending _"my honor/what i think is right"._
> 
> ...



Case in point. Go re-join your gamefaqs clique. 

Didn't read your rant, sorry. No shits given 

Oh, to make this thread relevant to topic:
Liek omgz gais! Mario and shiiii


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 8, 2012)

Quaint. :ho Nah i have better things to contribute to than that soap opera site. 

I almost doubt that you didn't, if you haven't given shits enough to read it then you wouldn't reply to my quote now would you? Busted. 



Solaris said:


> NoE went off the deep end.



This news literally makes NoA look so good in light that it's criminal, crap like this SHOULD NOT be allowed to take place in a next gen console's OS at all. Friggin' anti consumer to the max.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 8, 2012)

No, honestly, I didn't give a shit. 

You should know this by now.

And what the fuck are you still doing here? Go cry @GF.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 8, 2012)

Thats a pretty piss poor way of showing how you don't. 

Like i said smart ass, i ain't even mad. The Horse is telling you to heave hoe out of it's rectum, do as it says instead of cramming shit all over your mouth. It'll help educate you more. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> That is literally one of the stupidest shit I've ever read relating to consoles. And console setups are usually full of stupid bullshit.



Really, it is. I 100% agree with you on this, does Nintendo seriously want to continue being known for horrid OS decisions? One of the worst news I've ever read since the account log-ins tied to one console fiasco.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 8, 2012)

Aww, it's ok Nin10fag.

Are you blowing up because you had a bad day? Your daddy spank your ass? 

Mommy had too much liquor and didn't buy you the tampons you wanted?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 8, 2012)

This kid is on fire today, no clue whatsoever. Embarrassing. 

If your going to actually annoy someone at least try to be more original instead of pulling cliche' parental jokes that serve the ages of students from grades 3-5. Stay classy Shion.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 8, 2012)

Always am, Nin10fag.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank you for validating my point, clown.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 8, 2012)

No, you have no point, kid. 

But you're welcome.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2012)

aw you guys are so cute 
Get a room


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 8, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> aw you guys are so cute
> Get a room



I don't swing that way, though knowing Shion....



"Shion" said:


> No, you have no point, kid.
> 
> But you're welcome.



Ah, the classic "lol no you don't" card. Nothing else to refute on. 

You must be tired, lay off the keyboard and take some rehab for your behavior to settle down a bit. It would help your credibility increase by significant margin around here.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 8, 2012)

Nowhere in my sentence is there a 'no you don't', Nin10yrold.

Oh! Quick! Put away the porn before daddy spanks you ass again and ruins your day!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 8, 2012)

Good lord your intelligence is as dense as a cracked rock. 

Still not amused. Try harder or pack your bags and go back to your crib, kiddo. Thinking about the idiocy you have posted as of late and rectifying your mistake afterwards can help you in the long run.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 8, 2012)

Help me where? In a forum full of Nin10fags such as yourself?

No thanks, there's nothing to rectify, stupid.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 8, 2012)

Help you shut your tired-out tripe and begin to actually socialize in a more decent manner rather than relying on bronze over brains, *genius*. And correct me, do i and others in this forum classify as a Nin10yrold? Go ahead, share. *awaits for even more misinformation and stupidity, or "IDGAS"*.

Sucks for you, bro.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 8, 2012)

Lol 'bronze'. Stupid.

Sorry, I take that back. Just you, then. 

Refer to me as genius, like you just did, from now on. Thanks.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 8, 2012)

Thats what i just said, stupid. 

Someone hasn't been paying attention to my recent post to assume that flawed logic. But thank you for at least taking 1/2 of that back, now you can actually learn from your mistakes instead of repeatedly creating them. Son. Oh wait. 

 Shion confirming his inferior capabilities to analyse the difference between sarcasm and truth. What a shock, this is 2012 bro. Get with the times or get out.

Guess i was once again right on awaiting for anymore of your stupidity and farce misinformation to continue commencing, it's quite sad really.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 8, 2012)

Just like your punctuation. 

This is too easy. :rofl


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ZKZSPxCNjqg[/YOUTUBE]


"Shion" said:


> Just like your punctuation.
> 
> This is too easy. :rofl



Having your way with asa?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 8, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Just like your punctuation.
> 
> This is too easy. :rofl



Coming from someone who couldn't even spell "your" the other time. Materials have already dried out for you i see, bravo. Give it up lol. 

Three strikes and Shion's out. Can't say you made a GG out there, kiddo. 

One of the most lackluster comebacks ever, i'm done continuing this side conversation. Pathetic and disorienting even by your own standards. 

@UR. 

I wonder how RE6 is still doing in the NPD chartz atm.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 8, 2012)

'Standerds' :rofl Ohh, you dumbass. 

I had too much fun today, already. 

@UR

Yup, fucker took it up the ass and called me daddy.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 8, 2012)

What the fuck is happening in this thread?

I take it nothing Wii U related was announced at the VGA's?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 8, 2012)

Of course not!

You'd think they'd have shit worth revealing, right?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 8, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> You'd think they'd have shit worth revealing, right?



No, did I sound surprised?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 8, 2012)

Not at all.

Most of the stuff they showed were 20 second trailers for shit..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 8, 2012)

Unfortunately, 2013 looks dreadful for Wii U outside of what we already know are coming.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 8, 2012)

Didn't I... Also say that was gonna happen?


----------



## Magic (Dec 8, 2012)

Chill with the flaming guys. We get it, you both have huge balls.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 8, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Unfortunately, 2013 looks dreadful for Wii U outside of what we already know are coming.



I seriously believe Nintendo should at least announce something surprising because with no GTA or at least any other western game in sight that Q1/Q2 lists, i'm rather disturbed of whats next to come in the future. Still though it's a bit too early to raise the doomed picket signs yet not that i said you were.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 8, 2012)

Well _obviously_.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 8, 2012)

Obviously what?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 8, 2012)

Talking to RemChu, not your Nin10faggot ass.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 8, 2012)

So playing me some Scribblenauts outside trying to create Kirby. I can see why my friends recommended Super Scribblenauts.

I think, outside of setting my gamecube back up, I'll try to finish a few more worlds of NSMBU before playing a bit of Sonic All Stars and later diving back into AC3...


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 8, 2012)

You have a fucking marathon going on, there,
Son. ^


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 8, 2012)

Boobs. 

I wonder what kind of art style the next HD Zelda will have. Not that i would mind Twilight Princess's art (from what the lovely tech demo showcased), but if there were a more unique style that would complement itself in High Definition....then i wouldn't object.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtu.be/nfLS4nt5aQw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Dec 8, 2012)

Poor goomba.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 9, 2012)

I can't see the Youtube video feed with the link only there lol.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 9, 2012)

So... Not much said? 

It's been a slow Saturday.


----------



## Corruption (Dec 9, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I wonder what kind of art style the next HD Zelda will have. Not that i would mind Twilight Princess's art (from what the lovely tech demo showcased), but if there were a more unique style that would complement itself in High Definition....then i wouldn't object.



I'm pretty sure they already said it's going to be the same style as Skyward Sword. While I'd like to see a more realistic approach like Twilight Princess or the tech demo, I really just want an HD Zelda.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 9, 2012)

You're _already_ talking about the next
Zelda?

Really?

SS shit barely came out, gentlemen... Please don't get me started.

Y'all know how _easy_ that can be.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 9, 2012)

Corruption said:


> I'm pretty sure they already said it's going to be the same style as Skyward Sword. While I'd like to see a more realistic approach like Twilight Princess or the tech demo, I really just want an HD Zelda.



They did? Huh.... Well since Skyward Sword's art style does look very lovely imo i can't object. Maybe with more lighting and shaders it could look wonderful either way.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 9, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> You're _already_ talking about the next
> Zelda?
> 
> Really?
> ...



Considering Nintendo implied the next Zelda will be out early 2014, why not?


----------



## Corruption (Dec 9, 2012)

Just looked it up, seems like the style was just a rumor, so we'll see. A more detailed Skyward Sword style in HD would look great though.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Considering Nintendo implied the next Zelda will be out early 2014, why not?



It's like discussing the new smash bros.. We don't know jack shit. 

Basically, it's everyone's hopes and dreams with unicorns and happy places.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 9, 2012)

Corruption said:


> Just looked it up, seems like the style was just a rumor, so we'll see. A more detailed Skyward Sword style in HD would look great though.



lol rumors. Then i guess maybe the tech demo's style isn't out of the question yet then.  But yeah, even in 720p i'd be damned if many others weren't drooling their mouths over the potentially slick High Definitions of an HD Zelda.

Now i wonder what the 3DS version would look like. 



> Basically, it's everyone's hopes and dreams with unicorns and happy places.



Like E3 2012.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 9, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> lol rumors. Then i guess maybe the tech demo's style isn't out of the question yet then.  But yeah, even in 720p i'd be damned if many others weren't drooling their mouths over the potentially slick High Definitions of an HD Zelda.
> 
> Now i wonder what the 3DS version would look like.
> 
> ...



Just like that. _Just_ like that.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 9, 2012)

I heard that there wont be a WiiU version of Dark Souls 2.. I wonder why.....


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 9, 2012)

Too graphically advanced?


----------



## dream (Dec 9, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I heard that there wont be a WiiU version of Dark Souls 2.. I wonder why.....



Devs/publisher probably aren't sure of well the game will perform, when it comes to sales, on the Wii U.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 9, 2012)

It's more of a what & see/interest kind of thing. They could announce it if they feel that the Wii U is a good ecosystem for them to put their multiplatforms titles on there, or they could just move on. We don't know yet if it will change. Though we've had instances were Sega All Stars Racing Transformed and CoD weren't initially announced for the Wii U, and now look. 

Also:



So they *do* exist. 



"Shion" said:


> Just like that. _Just_ like that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2012)

Gaming "cycles" are, and always will be stupid bullshit.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 9, 2012)

Like your mother.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2012)

I've never complained about zelda.
I don't get it really.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 9, 2012)

me neither TP was bawss.


----------



## Magic (Dec 9, 2012)

He should have fucked Adult Midna. Only complaint.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 9, 2012)

RESPECT! 

Psych Style! 

I would have said make sweet sweet love to that fine vivacious piece of a lady but you know semantics.

Wait guys can you tell me something? Are y'all telling me some games dont support Wii Remote Pluses? ON THE WII U? The control figuration for this machine game to game is bloody well messed up .... 

My only gaffe with the machine. Not even the account tied to console thing we currently have because we knew that would be a non issue way before the Wii U was released because they're working on the Nintendo Network.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 9, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So they *do* exist.


For something to be a cycle, it would have had to happen with at least three installments in a row and no, not counting side games like ST or PH. TP didn't move the series forward and I haven't played Skyward Sword so I can't say. OoT did, MM did and WW did.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 9, 2012)

Wind Waker was.... a pile of cell shaded boobley noobleys sailing was a chore, it wasnt fun.

OOT is nice,  MM was awesome but short.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 9, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Wind Waker was.... a MISERABLE LITTLE pile of cell shaded boobley noobleys



Fixed.


I actually like WW's style as far as design goes, but I found it to be very bland after a while because the same exact colors were used almost everywhere.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 9, 2012)

I still can't lean towards weather Skyward Sword or Twilight Princess rip-shreds in the art style department. Though i'm sorta almost leaning towards SS's....


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 9, 2012)

Guys, guys....

I think I may get a WeedU earlier than expected...

Dunno if it's good or bad.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 9, 2012)

Link looks awesome as a wolf^ he also  has a bloody fantastic pair of earrings, and someone needs to go look up some Link and Midna fan artwork, they make some of the loveliest  nookie I have ever lain these eyes upon.


But Asakuna, I have to say you usually make some compelling statements  and arguements but you're recent tussle with Shion was rather pitiful for you. You still have much to learn , but dont worry your mates will thoroughly instruct you on the tricks of the trade *gino style kyehehe*

Sooooorrrryyyyy Gino XD kuhuhuhuhuhHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAGUYAHAAHAHAHAH HA HA HA!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 9, 2012)

> Guys, guys....
> 
> I think I may get a WeedU earlier than expected...
> 
> Dunno if it's good or bad.



You *are*? Why's *that*? 



> Link looks awesome as a wolf^ he also has a bloody fantastic pair of earrings, and someone needs to go look up some Link and Midna fan artwork, they make some of the loveliest nookie I have ever lain these eyes upon.





Badass wolf is badass.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 9, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> You *are*? Why's *that*?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would totally wear these if not for the fact that I pull off black studs and rubies better 

I have a certain fascination with irregularly colored gemstones, so I have a crapton of weird minerals XD


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 9, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Wind Waker was.... a pile of cell shaded boobley noobleys sailing was a chore, it wasnt fun.



Blasphemy.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 9, 2012)

Interesting lol. 

Btw who here is gearing up for MH3U on the Wii U besides me and Death-kun? (who will eat dirt and stuff it after i pull ahead online).


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 9, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Interesting lol.
> 
> Btw who here is gearing up for MH3U on the Wii U besides me and Death-kun? (who will eat dirt and stuff it after i pull ahead online).



I will be there day one.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 9, 2012)

Senju pls, none can best the wrath of my hammer.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 9, 2012)

Its going to be my 5th Wii U title.  I played Tri, on the Wii (rented it from the library, ended up fighting this giant axe beak duck( its annoying and hard as hell) I went insane.Regarding that my Library is what got me into the Tales of Series  XD, Its also how I played Pikmin.  

So whats this I hear of Rise of the Guardians being like Kingdom Hearts?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 9, 2012)

Couldn't beat Qurupeco.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Senju pls, none can best the wrath of my hammer.





A sword would be enough to slice your tiny little fodder arse apart before you could even push a trigger.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 9, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> A sword would be enough to slice your tiny little fodder arse apart before you could even push a trigger.



Oh, how little you know.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 9, 2012)

Don't underestimate my gaming capabilities, i can pick up on things faster than a road runner. Once our day of reckoning knocks on the door, it'll be hell all over once i enter online on MH3U. Fear me.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Blasphemy.












 


Death-kun said:


> Senju pls, none can best the wrath of my hammer.



You are lucky there is no fist weapons in this game. 
[YOUTUBE]cwyVV5_orBo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 9, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Don't underestimate my gaming capabilities, i can pick up on things faster than a road runner. Once our day of reckoning knocks on the door, it'll be hell all over once i enter online on MH3U. Fear me.



It is a co-op game you know. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> You are lucky there is no fist weapons in this game.
> [YOUTUBE]cwyVV5_orBo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 9, 2012)

Damn......


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 9, 2012)

I... I am so lost.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I... I am so lost.



[YOUTUBE]RaG4hC_JBR8[/YOUTUBE]
All you need to know is monster hunter would be x100 times better with fist weapons and moves


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 9, 2012)

I want some fuckin'.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 10, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Too graphically advanced?





Solaris said:


> Devs/publisher probably aren't sure of well the game will perform, when it comes to sales, on the Wii U.



Because the word casuals and Dark Souls should never be in the same sentence.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2012)

Whachu talkin' 'bout sonofabitchass?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2012)

so the WiiU here is near 700 dollars


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2012)

Get it up the ass. 

Order it..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2012)

meh i'll wait till bayo2 or something as good comes out  

just thought i'd tell you about it.. 

and lol at Australians that complain


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2012)

Khris said:


> meh i'll wait till bayo2 or something as good comes out
> 
> just thought i'd tell you about it..
> 
> and lol at Australians that complain



I'm with you, wigga.

That shit be all fascist and shit.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2012)

Wigga and shit.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 10, 2012)

Arabs are hot   But only the female types


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2012)

Well aren't _you_ a weird ass. 

To each his own, I guess. I like me a tight Asian or a Latin babe.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2012)

That seems.... Odd.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2012)

how so?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2012)

I thought their religion's practice didn't allow them to remove that shit?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2012)

i am an arab not an indian.. turban's are a part arabian/islamic headwear too..


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2012)

That's for the info.. That shit a fashion statement, then?

Or you gonna answer my question?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2012)

you can use gogole buddy :ignoramus


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2012)

Gogole fo sho, ma bean.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 10, 2012)

Hmm Im dubious of that... sounds like a gigolo network


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 10, 2012)

That dude has some serious insight

Into hilarity that is huhuhh


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2012)

Gigolo network, ey?

Sounds like home.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 10, 2012)

So shion are you the pimp or the stiff?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2012)

Can there be... A version of both?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 10, 2012)

We call that the Mastiff.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 10, 2012)

*Nintendo confirms German law to blame for Europe-wide Wii U eShop 18+ content restrictions*



> Nintendo has explained the restrictions on Wii U eShop 18+ content.
> 
> Last week Eurogamer confirmed that Nintendo of Europe blocks access to 18+ content on the Wii U eShop at certain times of day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow, this is the first time I will ever be fucked by German's monumental pussy censorship laws. Why the fuck did Nintendo ever allowed for this unbelievably asinine and counter productive shit to ever happen is beyond me.


----------



## Corran (Dec 10, 2012)

So I finally got my wii u and got it updated. Took four dam hours :| comon nintendo.

Anyway, add me. Username - CorranB


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Corran said:


> So I finally got my wii u and got it updated. Took four dam hours :| comon nintendo.
> 
> Anyway, add me. Username - CorranB



what games did you get? damn 4 hours?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2012)

Corran said:


> So I finally got my wii u and got it updated. Took four dam hours :| comon nintendo.
> 
> Anyway, add me. Username - CorranB



how much did it cost you Aussie?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 10, 2012)

Please we have more pertinent issues to deal with, and especially in this day and age it shouldnt be a surprise.


Find something relevant to have a tissy fit about, Like Sony filing a patent to put adds in your videogames, or Microsoft making it so they can watch you through you're kinect to see how many people are viewing their product ect so they can decide how many people can play a game or watch a movie.

Or the Wii U  probably only going to be able to amass a justifiable amount of 3rd party titles in the coming future in this deteriorating market in 3 particular circumstances.

Getting mad about you're account being TEMPORARILY tied to you're console is just.... dumb ass ignorance. They're trying to get everything perfect and inorder before the release something they feel is not yet complete.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2012)

It's ok guys, he can be stoopid sometimes.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I am more shocked about the fact that NoE HQ is in Germany. I didn't know that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 10, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am more shocked about the fact that NoE HQ is in Germany. I didn't know that.



Me neither actually. Gotta wonder why repercussions of germany's retarded laws only took effect in this particular fashion and only now.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh please germany doesnt have retarded laws, you just jelly of that glorious pink ferment we get over here. 

HEIL THE HOMELAND!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 10, 2012)

*Wii U Japanese Launch: 307,471 systems sold, Mario leads with 160,140 copies*

NSMBU: 160.140
Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate: 106.454 
Nintendoland: 66.583 
Zombi U: 10.680
Warriors Orichi 3 Hyper: 7.252
Tekken Tag Tournament 2: 4.951





> Gamekult is reporting, via Famitsu/Enterbrain, that the Wii U sold 307,471 units in Japan over the weekend.
> 
> Nintendo launched the new console on Saturday. If Gamekult is correct, Wii U managed to hit the 300,000 units sold mark in two days of availability.
> 
> ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 10, 2012)

Lol everything except NSMBU and Monster hunter bombed spectacularly


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I want to know the real numbers of MH3U. I know the bundle numbers are not in yet..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2012)

ZombiU only 10k


----------



## dream (Dec 10, 2012)

Hopefully sales will pick up in the next few months or the third party situation on the Wii U is going to be bleak.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 10, 2012)

Yo mah tiggles I need a favor from y'all tell me how the god of gaming turned all his hate points into love points and get me a bitching steins  gate desktop background or find someone to make me one with a silver gray blue background. Alrighty then thanks


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 10, 2012)

> It has been mere weeks since the Wii U launched in United States, and the fellows at Wiibrew have already developed a new version of their Hackmii Installer that allows players to install Homebrew Channel, or HBC for short, onto the new home console.
> *
> Currently, the channel will only work in the Wii U's emulated Wii Menu mode, and does not work in Wii U mode.*
> 
> ...



Let me know when a homebrew channel hack is released for the actual WiiU and I'll be able to tell you when Nintendo will be releasing a special system update


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2012)

Weed!

Finally the WiiU is gonna launch.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 10, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Let me know when a homebrew channel hack is released for the actual WiiU and I'll be able to tell you when Nintendo will be releasing a special system update



Time to never update the WiiU again.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2012)

Shit...

So if I get it within the next two months, I shouldn't update it?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 10, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Shit...
> 
> So if I get it within the next two months, I shouldn't update it?



You'll probably have no choice in that matter to play certain games.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2012)

Don't you fuck with me, you son of a bitch. >.>


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 10, 2012)

Solaris said:


> Hopefully sales will pick up in the next few months or the third party situation on the Wii U is going to be bleak.



Sales are already good enough for now. It has easily broken 1 million worldwide. The only other home console to do better was the PS2, which is #1 in Japan as the highest selling launch system of all time, sitting at 600k. The other highest selling launch systems are Nintendo handhelds. The PS Vita is at #7 with roughly 325k units, but considering the WiiU has been able to get close to that in just two days it will probably take the #7 spot by the end of the week.

We can only hope the WiiU keeps selling and doesn't die like the Vita did.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2012)

Ahhh, what shit is this.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 10, 2012)

Shion must be missing his Wii sports. . .


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2012)

I played that shit for 30 mins and realized I looked stupider than a blind kid playing that shit.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 10, 2012)

Time for the Nintendrones to rise and take over. We've all had these built into us Samus style while rendered unconscious by the NDF (Nintendo Defense Force).


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 10, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I played that shit for 30 mins and realized I looked stupider than a blind kid playing that shit.



What if it has boxing included?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 10, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Time for the Nintendrones to rise and take over. We've all had these built into us Samus style while rendered unconscious by the NDF (Nintendo Defense Force).



The revolution is upon us!!!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I want it


----------



## Magic (Dec 10, 2012)

retro look is beautiful


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 10, 2012)

RemChu said:


> retro look is beautiful



A soon I get extra money, I am going to get that skin.. $19.99


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I want it



epic


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Funny how that skin name is Revolution.. They have a lot of skins on that site. The spider man ones look cool too..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2012)

i never add skins to my consoles though.. i wish that one was an actual version of the wiiu


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm still contemplating getting one of these as a treat to myself in the next week or so. First I have to contemplate what games I would want to play immediately.

Even if I don't get it within the next few weeks I will eventually acquire long before Bayonetta 2 releases.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 10, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I want it



I was already planning on buying a controller skin before the end of the year. I think I might have found the perfect one 




Prince Leon said:


> I'm still contemplating getting one of these as a treat to myself in the next week or so. First I have to contemplate what games I would want to play immediately.
> 
> Even if I don't get it within the next few weeks I will eventually acquire long before Bayonetta 2 releases.



I went NSMBU, Nintendo Land and Zombie U when I got my console which were all decent choices. You'll have quite a few titles to choose from and it will depend on your gaming preferences.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 11, 2012)

I'll make a full penis skin...

I'll call it 'foreskin'.


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 11, 2012)

*To Love-Ru Akiba Ota-Horde ?Bigger Than Wii U Launch?*


​Source: SC


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 11, 2012)

Efficiency was Nintendo's gamble.

So Im planning on getting

Batman  Armored Edition( Didnt play the other games)
Warriors Orochi or Ninja Gaiden(Honestly I think Im going to get Warriors and just get Metal gear rising:revegeance instead of orochi)
NSMBU(eh I might just get the Yoshi game instead XD)
Bayonetta 2
Monolith Soft RPG
Pikmin 3
Monster Hunter Ultimate 3G 
ScribbleNauts Unlimited(I dont know about this)


I might also get Lego City Undercover and Nano Assault Neo

Now Question does Trine 2 work with the pro controller? Thats the only thing that might convince me to get it XD


I have 
Darksiders II
Assasins Creed III
Zombie U
Nintendo Land


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 11, 2012)

wut? Zombies on Nintendo Land? lol


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 11, 2012)

Only after 11, apparently.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 11, 2012)

lol, awesome new title.


----------



## Magic (Dec 11, 2012)

Hivt82 said:


> *To Love-Ru Akiba Ota-Horde ?Bigger Than Wii U Launch?*
> 
> 
> ​Source: SC


Look at all those virgins


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 11, 2012)

You hatin?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 11, 2012)

Bitch please you need to get circumcised

Whats this about Zombies in Nintendo Land?

Hideki Kamiya is on Miiverse now ;D



St NightRazr said:


> Efficiency was Nintendo's gamble.
> 
> So Im planning on getting
> 
> ...



 Unt von has questions. Das must answer them please


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 11, 2012)

*SEGA is suing Level-5 over Inazuma Eleven*

 Sega is suing Level-5 for patent infringement 
- this involves the Inazuma Eleven Nintendo DS games
- specifically, it deals with the in-game mechanic that allows players to move characters via stylus/finger
- Sega is calling for the sale of all eight Inazuma Eleven games to be stopped
- Sega is also asking for ?900 million (US$11 mil) in damages
- opening arguments were heard on December 7
- Level-5 says, "We are preparing our rebuttal and do not have any comments to make at this time."

Seems odd for SEGA to file this complaint now. Letting Level-5 get 8 games deep and then having a problem with it?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *SEGA is suing Level-5 over Inazuma Eleven*
> 
> Sega is suing Level-5 for patent infringement
> - this involves the Inazuma Eleven Nintendo DS games
> ...


You can't license character movement via stylus on a nintendo product.
Get a 10$ lawyer and Level-5 wins that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 11, 2012)

*Pachter - Microsoft/Sony are 'destroying' Nintendo, Iwata oblivious, Reggie is 'phenomenal'*

The following comments come from Michael Pachter...

On Nintendo vs. Sony and Microsoft...

*?I don?t hate Nintendo, but my job is to help investors make decisions about stocks. Nintendo has ?8000 in cash per share and the stock trades at ?9600. It used to trade at ?63,000. The equity has declined in value by $80 billion. That?s why I?ve been critical. Sony is struggling (relative to last year), with overall sales on its various hardware down almost 20%. Microsoft is doing fine, with software sales hanging in there. Both are destroying Nintendo, which had software sales in November that were 60% of Sony?s and 30% of Microsoft?s.?
*
On Reggie Fils-Aime...

*?He?s excellent at his job (which is primarily marketing and distribution/relationship management), and I think he does a phenomenal job with the cards he has been dealt. He is a first class human being, and I am better for knowing him.?*

On Iwata, casual gamers, handhelds and not being hateful...

*"Mr. Iwata seems oblivious to the fact that fully half of the historical market for handheld games is a casual consumer, and they are increasingly shifting to mobile and tablet gaming and away from dedicated handheld consoles. The 3DS is a great device, but at the casual end of the spectrum, can?t compete with free-to-play games

The things I say aren?t hateful?I would love for all three platform holders to succeed, as I think it ensures consumers with greater choice; unfortunately, each platform holder has a slightly different strategy, and I don?t think all will succeed to the extent they have in the past.?*


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 11, 2012)

Someone needs to go JOJO on that mother fucker.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 11, 2012)

No, they are not. Especially Vice Versa. Patcher being obliviously retarded as always, and lol @ Iwata being anywhere close to being Reggie when Patcher is even worse than an average P.R.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh, here we go with the _why_.

God, we won't hear the end of this.... This is a good time for material.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 11, 2012)

must be real hard to get real pussy in nippon land


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 11, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Sega is suing Level-5 for patent infringement
> - specifically, it deals with the in-game mechanic that allows players to move characters via stylus/finger



Just when you think Sega couldn't fall any further than they had...


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 11, 2012)

Khris said:


> must be real hard to get real pussy in nippon land



If you're anything but American, it's not hard at all.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 11, 2012)

Really? Do tell.....

Oh btw Malv, check these updated numbers tracked by Famitsu. Much better than the sales reported earlier. 



> Think this needs a new thread? Famitsu posted numbers for the first 2 days of sales and Wii U's top 3 software.
> 
> *Wii U - 308,570
> NSMBU - 170,563
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 11, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Really? Do tell.....
> 
> Oh btw Malv, check these updated numbers tracked by Famitsu. Much better than the sales reported earlier.



Nice.. MH Brand strong as always..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 11, 2012)

Wii U is a great console. What it needs is the OS to work right, and games for the consumer to enjoy. Not ports or significantly pared down equivalents of next box and ps4 titles. But great games that make full use of the Nintendo library. That will make Wii U succeed. Who the fuck cares about patcher


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 11, 2012)

^Di's. Patcher be patchin'.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AHfj0uDrf0[/YOUTUBE]

I enjoyed it.. Episode 2, I can't wait.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 11, 2012)

Lol he went Equilibrium on their behinds XD


Hmm I think I finally know why Nintendo went with this build for the WII U,  I think they decided they wanted to make a console stronger than everything else from last gen, yet consume much less power so it could operate as a "stage hand"  or a "Kuroku, they also put a lot of effort into the overall design. Going by the things that were stated in the Iwata asks, he did mention them having some issues with the hardware companies , and there were times when all the hardware didnt function in sync with each other, so I think this might have been the most profitable situation they came up with.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 11, 2012)

Obligatory lol Pachter.

Also obligatory lol Sega.

God, I can't wait for MH3U. I'm gonna log 1000+ hours on that shit. I logged 450 hours in Tri and that had a third of 3U's content, and the game is _still_ fun to play.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 11, 2012)

That, and a proper online system makes it an even bigger plus. 



St NightRazr said:


> Hmm I think I finally know why Nintendo went with this build for the WII U,  I think they decided they wanted to make a console stronger than everything else from last gen, yet consume much less power so it could operate as a "stage hand"  or a "Kuroku, they also put a lot of effort into the overall design. Going by the things that were stated in the Iwata asks, he did mention them having some issues with the hardware companies , and there were times when all the hardware didnt function in sync with each other, so I think this might have been the most profitable situation they came up with.



It's been part of Nintendo's philosophy since the GC, efficiency one of their top decisions in hardware design to decrease heat noises. Excellent Ninty.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 11, 2012)

Off-topic but...




Wow.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 11, 2012)

Thats why I always have a "come off  it mate face" when it comes to these types of situation. Its the same crap over and over. I just want more games XD Whether the Wii U is more capable at getting out more than the Wii or the GC remains yet to be seen but whatever the investors or the marketers care about will in the end still make them money so they ought to sit down stop jumping to ridiculous conclusions about machines  that may or may not even  have the appreciation of gamers in the future if its companies keep up with the weird ass patents they keep filing.

People who think the PS4 and the Xbox will be architecturally sound  or this much stronger to the nth level or whatever.. is just fruitless discussion. I think this time arond nintendo is going to get the 3rd party support regardless. A little birdy told me they got a bloke with charisma to do  their talking.

People work themselves into a tizzy over nothing.


----------



## Corran (Dec 12, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> what games did you get? damn 4 hours?


Just have NintendoLand and Mario for the moment. Yeah the 4 hours was painful, that damn progress bar barely moved.

Took me an hour to set up wifi too because it hates my router. Nothing else in my house hates it, even my Wii was fine but for some reason the Wii U just didn't want to connect. It could see the router fine but just couldn't connect. Luckily found a guide online where I had to input IP and subnet manually :/



Khris said:


> how much did it cost you Aussie?



I got it for $358AU. Retails for $428AU. I was not going to buy one but the offer was too good to pass up lol


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 12, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Also:
> 
> 
> 
> So they *do* exist.



Interesting. I've only seen one for Sonic.

I wonder if there's a Mario one... A Kirby one...


A Call of Duty one?




St NightRazr said:


> Wind Waker was.... a pile of cell shaded boobley noobleys sailing was a chore, it wasnt fun.
> 
> OOT is nice,  MM was awesome but short.



Am I the only one who liked the sailing?



St NightRazr said:


> So whats this I hear of Rise of the Guardians being like Kingdom Hearts?



I dunno. I'd stay away from it though. Movie licensed games always suck.


And the movie sucks too, I'd stay away from it as well.



Asakuna no Senju said:


> Don't underestimate my gaming capabilities, i can pick up on things faster than a road runner. Once our day of reckoning knocks on the door, it'll be hell all over once i enter online on MH3U. Fear me.



If you have to compare your pick up and play speed to a _roadrunner_, then I would have no issue beating you.

This is going to be fun. I can't wait until March.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 12, 2012)

Ostriches are faster than road runners^

Hey sotei you're always lurking speak up.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 12, 2012)

I loved that post you made Senju. I'm dying over here 

That's why crazy predictions will only bite people in the arse 

Of course you can't predict anything in the market place. Xbox was an unproven brand, Nintendo wasn't doing so hot. But they both turned that around this gen fairly quick with the favorite in third place and still losing money 

I think we should all keep an open mind about these sorts of things. Doesn't mean i'm not put out about Nintendo's hardware choices(not in regards to power, but unbalancing their system in the name of cost, that's not going to help with good third party support regardless of what happens)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 12, 2012)

The PS2 was unbalanced and look how much it got developed for , it wasnt the easiest to develop for either.

Now I have a question is it really unbalanced or does it just have more expensive parts on one end and slower clock speed parts and all other manner of tech on the other end? I pretty much forgot the entirety of the hardware discussion we had here now ._.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 12, 2012)

^ PS2 situation was much different. Sony was the market leader in the PS1 days after beating the Saturn N64 as well as holding its own against the Dreamcast, and had all the third party support to begin with. They went into PS2 with all the momentum and capitalized on it against Nintendo's missteps and Microsoft's entree into the marketplace as an unproven console maker. Hell PS2's pre hype alone killed the Dreamcast even though it was much more powerful than its direct competitors the N64 and PS1 (Dreamast, the greatest console i have ever owned outside of PS2 ;_; RIP good sega)


Wii can't say that in any fashion about its generational run. It spent a few years printing money then dropped like a rock whereas PS2 continued to sell throughout its life time(which was long) even into today. The only thing they have in common is that they both sold a lot of units.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ PS2 situation was much different. Sony was the market leader in the PS1 days after beating the Saturn N64 as well as holding its own against the Dreamcast, and had all the third party support to begin with. They went into PS2 with all the momentum and capitalized on it against Nintendo's missteps and Microsoft's entree into the marketplace as an unproven console maker. Hell PS2's pre hype alone killed the Dreamcast even though it was much more powerful than its direct competitors the N64 and PS1 (Dreamast, the greatest console i have ever owned outside of PS2 ;_; RIP good sega)
> 
> 
> Wii can't say that in any fashion about its generational run. It spent a few years printing money then dropped like a rock whereas PS2 continued to sell throughout its life time(which was long) even into today. The only thing they have in common is that they both sold a lot of units.


If only the genrational gap was smaller this gen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2012)

Corran said:


> Just have NintendoLand and Mario for the moment. Yeah the 4 hours was painful, that damn progress bar barely moved.
> 
> Took me an hour to set up wifi too because it hates my router. Nothing else in my house hates it, even my Wii was fine but for some reason the Wii U just didn't want to connect. It could see the router fine but just couldn't connect. Luckily found a guide online where I had to input IP and subnet manually :/
> 
> ...



man even the retail price is much cheaper than here 

gratz buddy


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah, but I think some people love to idealize the PS2 too much.

So answer me question


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 12, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> If only the genrational gap was smaller this gen.



Would not have helped because a majority of third parties still would not have jumped on "lolwaggle controls".

Even Sony and Microsoft have enough trouble simply getting their own studios to work on their peripherals let alone third parties.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 12, 2012)

Thats because GoldenEye thinks they pale in comparison


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Media Create Sales: Week 49, 2012 (Dec 03 - Dec 09)*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 12, 2012)

NINTENDO DOMINATES JAPAN


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 12, 2012)

It won't be Japan without herding for something.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 12, 2012)

Fuckers like their gimmicks, man.

Every chick's house that I went to over there had a fucking Wii in their living room.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 12, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Ostriches are faster than road runners^
> 
> Hey sotei you're always lurking speak up.




Yeah man, I lurk and read all the none sense, I only speak up when it's something a little more pertinent. I don't like to just post for the hell of it.

Here's an update though, I beat Mario U, found all the secret exits and got every single star coin. I haven't beat any of the star levels cause I'm OCD about that shit and I'm ready to play something else that isn't a platformer, so I'mma start Darksiders II. I'm also playing Witcher 2 on the 360 and probably gonna play Hitman Absolution or Dishonored on the PS3.


On that pie chart: Nintendomination. Wow! I gotta say, I won't be mad if 3rd parties try new IPs on the WiiU, experimental stuff instead of giving it shit down ports. One thing that's for certain is that Japan will have plenty of support for the WiiU, I'm expecting Atlus to jump head first into WiiU development. I'd love to see the next Megaten(after the 3DS) or Persona on the WiiU.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 12, 2012)

Nintendo look poised to dominate Japan sales for the next couple of years but that's kind of a dubious achievement when they have no real competition and  probably won't until the PS4 launches.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 12, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> *Nintendo look poised to dominate Japan sales for the next couple of year*



FIXED IT FOR YOU


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 12, 2012)

It's like my erect penis... Lasts a while, but eventually does down.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 12, 2012)

You mean goes down on a woman^

Woot another person in the Darksiders Club!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 12, 2012)

In ZombiU. I survived some crazy moments... Fuck the damn door with a Code. It was a fucking trap. "I did survive" but still, what a troll moment... >_<


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 12, 2012)

That's exactly what I'm gonna do once I get that shit.

I will get banned so many times for putting shit up that it's gonna break recordist


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 12, 2012)

So now you see why I got Darksiders,ZombiUNinty Land and Assasins Creed 3 for the price of 2 wii u games on black friday XD

I think I scared a couple people that day since I was jamming out to Dir En Gray and Maximum the Hormone all the time XD


 (Listen to this song while you play ZombiU XD)

Ready steady cant hold me back, Ready steady give me good luck ready steady never look back READY STEADY LETS GO BAYONETTA! Ciao guys, Im going to leave you with this 





The update for Trine 2 gives pro controller support so I am definitely getting it now, I just have to find someone to play it with...


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 12, 2012)

Get the fuck out, you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass rascal.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 12, 2012)

You just jelly cause I got mad bartering skills. I put Asians to shame with these mad skills


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 12, 2012)

I meant that in the nicest way possible. 

But you're getting close to setting me off, so watch it, fucker.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 12, 2012)

Aww did someone drink a bloody mary today?

You poor poor bastard. Here have a lemon.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 12, 2012)

Bloody Mary's are nasty as fuck.

You wouldn't catch me dead drinking that nasty shit.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 12, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I meant that in the nicest way possible.
> 
> But you're getting close to *setting me off,* so watch it, fucker.



Boo hoo, did Shion have a pissy Wednesday? 

lol get your crotch fondling fingers off your pussy and suck it up.


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2012)

They can't port shit, watch them fail at making a darksouls 2 wii u version, they won't know what to do with the controller....so they are saving themselves the headache and not making one.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 12, 2012)

Like using the Wii U pro controller or otherwise just using the touchscreen for maps or off-tv play?


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2012)

Signed the petition anways....

10k sigs lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't care about Darksouls series yet. So not signing 

*Nintendo of Europe's official statement on Wii U eShop restrictions*


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2012)

18+ Euro porn


----------



## Corran (Dec 12, 2012)

Something funny with the plaza Mii's, I get Kira's walking across the screen talking about Mario and when I touch him he does this pose and shines really bright  Cute little touch.

Anyone else with the gamepad feel like the ABXY buttons are too loose and rattle too much? Could just be my gamepad


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 12, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I don't care about Darksouls series yet. So not signing
> 
> *Nintendo of Europe's official statement on Wii U eShop restrictions*



Glad the PR team made it very easy to understand in a quick concise manner.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 12, 2012)

Corran said:


> Something funny with the plaza Mii's, I get Kira's walking across the screen talking about Mario and when I touch him he does this pose and shines really bright  Cute little touch.
> 
> *Anyone else with the gamepad feel like the ABXY buttons are too loose and rattle too much?* Could just be my gamepad



that is odd... Not me.. My only complain at first was that they were far from each other. I mean the gap between them


----------



## Corran (Dec 12, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> that is odd... Not me.. My only complain at first was that they were far from each other. I mean the gap between them



Mine rattle, really noticable when you move the gamepad around and you can hear them, at first I thought something was rolling around in the gamepad but its just the buttons moving around.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 12, 2012)

Corran said:


> Mine rattle, really noticable when you move the gamepad around and you can hear them, at first I thought something was rolling around in the gamepad but its just the buttons moving around.


----------



## Corran (Dec 12, 2012)

It doesn't effect how they work but its just kind of annoying when you are moving the gamepad around and you hear a rattle.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 12, 2012)

It seem is normal Corran. I did the same thing, didn't notice that until now lol

wth I hated the sound. lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 12, 2012)

Corran said:


> Something funny with the plaza Mii's, I get Kira's walking across the screen talking about Mario and when I touch him he does this pose and shines really bright  Cute little touch.
> 
> Anyone else with the gamepad feel like the ABXY buttons are too loose and *rattle too much?* Could just be my gamepad



I heard that's a common occurrence with a lot of the gamepads. I haven't experienced it myself but then again, maybe I just haven't noticed it yet...

I'm typically playing Mario and using Hulu + primarily, so I don't have many opportunities to listen for it unless I'm playing another game like Nintendo Land or ZombiU.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 12, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Boo hoo, did Shion have a pissy Wednesday?
> 
> lol get your crotch fondling fingers off your pussy and suck it up.



Setting off the troll wagon. 

You should know better than anyone.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2012)

​


> A number of Wii U users are saying they can?t watch videos on YouTube via the new console?s browser. Apparently, the video-sharing website loads on Wii U?s browser, but the play buttons don?t display. If this is true, this means that the only way to watch YouTube videos on Wii U is via the abysmal YouTube application.




*sighs......................................................................*


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 13, 2012)

Bullshit^my friend watched gangam style on his Wii U using the web browser


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 13, 2012)

It said 'a number', not _all._

Fool.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 13, 2012)

I need to fuck this bitch.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 13, 2012)

*ZombiU producer was “disappointed” by early reviews*

ZombiU was probably the Wii U’s most-polarizing launch title, at least from a critical perspective. It seems to be one of those games that you’ll either love or hate.

The ZombiU dev team is well aware of the reviews their game had been receiving, and producer Guillaume Brunier has admitted that he was disappointed with some of the early verdicts. Now, though, Brunier is pleased with the overall reception, noting that “these opinions proved to be a minority.”



> “We were really disappointed with the early US reviews. We are aware of the strengths and weaknesses of the experience we created but we did not expect so harsh a feedback. However as more and more journalists and gamers played the game, these opinions proved to be a minority. So right now we’re rather pleased with the overall reception of the game.”


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 13, 2012)

*PlayOn streaming service for Wii U, 50 channels, free year available*



> SEATTLE--(BUSINESS WIRE)--PlayOn, the media server software from MediaMall Technologies that magically streams your favorite online videos to your TV and mobile devices, today added support for Nintendo’s new Wii U. PlayOn offers Wii U users, who can get a free year of PlayOn from now through Christmas Eve*, access to all Hulu content without paying for Hulu Plus, as well as over 45 other channels that are otherwise inaccessible on the Wii U including HBO GO, CNN, Comedy Central, ESPN and ESPN 3, Nick, PBS, TLC and Discovery. Using PlayOn and the Wii U, users can also stream home videos and PlayLater recordings from their PCs to view on their TVs. Without PlayOn, the Wii U cannot play these online channels or home videos, even if accessed through the Wii U browser.
> 
> “The beauty of the Wii U is the tablet-like gamepad that becomes a second screen for watching video or browsing content and options. So now, instead of waggling a Wii remote, you can use the touchscreen controls to browse PlayOn channels and select from the long list of online content we’re delivering to Wii U users,” said MediaMall Technologies CEO Jeff Lawrence.
> 
> ...






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 13, 2012)

my opinion on the Wii U ,so far.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 13, 2012)

PlayOn?

What the fuck? Geez, it seems like this shit is going to be riddled with useless applications rather than games.

Nvm, i take that back... There _will_ be shovelware titles, too.. How silly of me.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Bullshit^my friend watched gangam style on his Wii U using the web browser





Tried it myself today and last night. The play button don't even show up. Before then youtube was my favorite channel to use on the Wiiu browser. *Now* it doesn't work at all. It might be dependent on the area/country where you live. 





Malvingt2 said:


> *PlayOn streaming service for Wii U, 50 channels, free year available*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Filled out the form on my gamepad, but I'm still waiting for the e-mail


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Are Mass Effect 1 And 2 Headed to Wii U?*
"Wii U is a console we feel is really cool".



> BioWare has suggested that more games in the Mass Effect series will be heading to the Wii U.
> 
> Speaking with GamerSyndrome, a representative for the company was asked what he thought about rumours that the first two games in the series would be ported to Nintendo's console.
> 
> ...


----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *PlayOn streaming service for Wii U, 50 channels, free year available*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




NO HBO or SKINEMAX?

=/


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 13, 2012)

I suspect the Mass Effect Trilogy will come to WiiU. EA just wanted to milk Mass Effect 3 some more.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 13, 2012)

I call it Sinemax


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 13, 2012)

More about ZombiU guys.

*Ubisoft wanted to be '1st core' game on Wii U with ZombiU, upset with reviews, pleased with sales*



> *"We wanted to be the first to offer a core gaming experience with the Wii U Gamepad. You can call it experimental, you can call us crazy but that’s what we wanted to do."* - Ubisoft's Guillaume Brunier
> 
> ZombiU is certainly a core experience...one that seems to be a bit too much for some reviewers out there. Mr. Brunier commented on the early reviews for ZombiU, which didn't quite sit well with the team.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2012)

Merry early Christmas.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Need for Speed: Most Wanted coming to Wii U on March 12th, 2013*





> It was announced a little while back that Need for Speed: Most Wanted would be coming to the Wii U at some point in 2013 and a retailer has now dated the game and given it a box art.
> 
> According to Future Shop, the game will release on March 12th, 2013 and the box art will point out the awards it was given this year. While the release date isn?t confirmed, they aren?t the only retailer listing in for March 12th, so don?t be surprised if we see it then.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultimania (Dec 13, 2012)

Need for Speed? Who the fuck plays that shit anymore? I remember having a damn good time with Need for Speed III: Hot Pursuit, but I have heard that the newer ones are shit. Perhaps I'll get the PS3 or Vita version in the distant future.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 13, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> Need for Speed? Who the fuck plays that shit anymore? I remember having a damn good time with Need for Speed III: Hot Pursuit, but I have heard that the newer ones are shit. Perhaps I'll get the PS3 or Vita version in the distant future.



a lot of people..need for speed games come out all the time and make a relatively large splash considering how frequent they are released.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 13, 2012)

*THQ Clarifies Horrible, Slow Wii U CPU Comments, Talks Metro Last Light*



> THQ head of global communications and studio representative for 4A Games Huw Benyon has clarified the company’s early statement that Wii U has a horrible and slow CPU. *Benyon says that the comments that have been attributed to the company should be taken with a grain of salt. The developer says the comments were never based on an analysis of final hardware.*
> 
> *“Take any of the comments you’ve seen attributed with a pinch of salt,” Benyon said. “It’s certainly not been based on any kind of analysis of final hardware.”
> 
> “Our look at the Wii U extended to a very early look at some very early kits. We… we did some work on it, but we made a decision fairly early on that we weren’t going to commit further resource to it. So yeah, we didn’t go too far.”*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2012)

In other words THQ is lazy?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 13, 2012)

Never claim something is horrible until you've touched the finalized hardware with peaked dev kits.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 13, 2012)

Yeah... given the information I have seen over the last three days any doubts I might have had about nintendo getting the 3rd party support they need has been vanquished. things are looking very positive now. Nintendo will garner the support they need. I mean the system has great games already. Grah 2013 is going to be a freaking nightmare for  my wallet.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Need for Speed: Most Wanted coming to Wii U on March 12th, 2013*



That could be a pretty good game on the wii U.
First person steering on the wii U gamepad.


Kira Yamato said:


> Tried it myself today and last night. The play button don't even show up. Before then youtube was my favorite channel to use on the Wiiu browser. *Now* it doesn't work at all. It might be


Google keeps changing youtube.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 13, 2012)

St NightRazr, earlier ago you mentioned how the PS2 was an "unbalanced" system when convercising with Inu. Where you talking about in terms of unbalanced hardware designs and such? Because if so, then i'm curious to wonder what was the case back then.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> St NightRazr, earlier ago you mentioned how the PS2 was an "unbalanced" system when convercising with Inu. Where you talking about in terms of unbalanced hardware designs and such? Because if so, then i'm curious to wonder what was the case back then.



It's like the ps3, but not as bad.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 13, 2012)

Mhmm yet it still got  all that 3rd party support with its unbalancexunbalance

Lol someone told me the other day that the Wii U just might become the Playstation of this hardware generation. I gave them the *Shion, please* look XD. Things are going to be much tighter and closer but the Wii U is most likely going to do more than fine, how much of a serious break neck pace competitor it will be remains to be scene but in the end I have much lower expectations of what Sony and Microsoft will be capable of when they come out 3 years late to the party. They make a lot of dumbass  decisions regardless


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 13, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's like the ps3, but not as bad.



A lacking GPU but stronger CPU?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> A lacking GPU but stronger CPU?



*sigh*
One thing that all of the development houses we spoke with agreed upon is that the PlayStation 2 is a much more complicated piece of hardware than Gamecube -- one where tasks must be divided between CPU and Vector Units effectively in order to get the most out of the system. "There are three main chips that you use on the PS2 for computing potential. There's the CPU chip, which is a pretty powerful CPU. There's VU0 [Vector Unit 0] and VU1 [Vector Unit 1]," says Jason Rubin of Naughty Dog. "The CPU of the PlayStation 2 is 100 to 150MHZ slower than the Gamecube. So the base CPU is a slower piece of hardware. However, if you only use that, that would be the equivalent of driving a 12-cylinder car and using only six of its cylinders. It's not the way you do it correctly."

More here


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 13, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *THQ Clarifies Horrible, Slow Wii U CPU Comments, Talks Metro Last Light*



Dev kit issues seem to have spilled over to the retail unit. 4A isn't the only one complaining about the slow CPU, and there's the slow main ram bottleneck as well. These aren't small issues. They ARE bottlenecks that require working around to be minimized as an issue


We're going to keep a realistic mind in here without going all conspiracy troll. This isn't IGN forums


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 13, 2012)

Yes. But its nothing new to the developers


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 13, 2012)

@Inuhanyou:

Of course, which is why the problem still remains anyhow. However it is also valid to express when a dev could also claim something of an issue that could either be due to to how little they gave into looking through the hardware and decided "F this", or if they are new to it as well. Not that it gives a free pass to the Wii U's shortcomings anyhow. Concerning the slow main ram, has any developer ever commented around that? Because besides the CPU clockspeed (in which actual devs, a.k.a. 4A and Harada himself have stated so) and "not enough shaderz" that's mostly been it as far as I've heard complaints go before. 

Who's doing that though?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 13, 2012)

Omg Rayman Legend demo rocks... I want this game in my vein but it comes out too close to MH3U


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 13, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> @Inuhanyou:
> 
> Of course, which is why the problem still remains anyhow. However it is also valid to express when a dev could also claim something of an issue that could either be due to to how little they gave into looking through the hardware and decided "F this", or if they are new to it as well. Not that it gives a free pass to the Wii U's shortcomings anyhow. Concerning the slow main ram, has any developer ever commented around that? Because besides the CPU clockspeed (in which actual devs, a.k.a. 4A and Harada himself have stated so) and "not enough shaderz" that's mostly been it as far as I've heard complaints go before.
> 
> Who's doing that though?



Nobody has actually commented on the slow main ram as far as i know....so the EDRAM must be doing its job  ^^  

Which makes me much more curious as to the clock speed of that EDRAM...it can only be a few speeds based on who's providing the edram configuration. I've heard it has to be either 60gb/s, 250gb/s or 420gb/s. What i hear though, is that 420gb's would be complete overkill for what the Wii U has to render, so its either one of the other two...

Of course anyone of them would do as Wii U's edram efficiency is way better than 360's cause the edram is directly soldered onto the GPU as opposed to simply being close to it like the 360.

Using super slow main ram for cost cutting and decently good EDRAM may have balanced off pretty well *in terms of components*. the edram provides the speed and the main ram provides the amount. Still definitely not a balanced in terms of design though, i don't like it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 13, 2012)

We don't know if they are even using the EDram to suffice the ram speed's shortcomings yet, but i wouldn't be surprised if that thing was flexible enough (or more than we thoughy) to utelize. But wasn't it said before that the Wii U's main ram is 2x that of the current gen consoles but half the speed? 

What would happen if it was 420gb/s though? Though i think 250gb/s seems more or less in line to a plausible scenario.

What would define a more balanced decision in your view, Inuhan?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 13, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> We don't know if they are even using the EDram to suffice the ram speed's shortcomings yet, but i wouldn't be surprised if that thing was flexible enough (or more than we thoughy) to utelize. But wasn't it said before that the Wii U's main ram is 2x that of the current gen consoles but half the speed?
> 
> What would happen if it was 420gb/s though? Though i think 250gb/s seems more or less in line to a plausible scenario.



They would definitely_ have_ to use the EDRAM in any solution to even run games on the Wii U from how its designed.


Think of Wii U's ram as a river with code as the water. 



The slow main ram is a large river with the water slowly rustling along at a snail's pace. The EDRAM is the river becoming infinitely more narrow as the water rushes through it, thus allowing for the speed of the water to speed up dramatically and render game code at a much faster level. 

An accurate representation is this wine glass with the bottom being the ram transferring the code into game logic.



If the Wii U did not have the EDRAM designed into its functionality, it would definitely not render any sort of current gen game. The main ram alone would just not be fast enough.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 13, 2012)

This man knows his shit^ 

ALL HEIL HIS INTELLECT!
You're king has chosen him as an adviser! 

If the Edram's doing its job though is it that much of a problem though? It makes it use less heat with that build too. Im guessing it was a more accessible approach, although whether it will hurt them remains to be actively seen


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 13, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> What would define a more balanced decision in your view, Inuhan?



As for a more balanced approach, anything would have been better in my opinion. Just the fact that requiring low power and low cost for the console dictated that every game had to be fed through the EDRAM instead of simply making the main ram faster and using the EDRAM as a supplement instead of a crutch would be one thing i would fix. The 360 does it like that to great result.

One thing i would take away from the Wii U's GPU design however, is the fact that they connected the EDRAM to the GPU. That one thing is a really good performance booster, but since they are counting on the EDRAM doing all the work, that's to be expected i suppose for them to put high priority onto it. Hopefully Microsoft or Sony copy that design technique if they have EDRAM in their next systems(Microsoft probably will regardless)


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 13, 2012)

lol Razr got banned.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 13, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> They would definitely_ have_ to use the EDRAM in any solution to even run games on the Wii U from how its designed.
> 
> 
> Think of Wii U's ram as a river with code as the water.
> ...



Well i cannot argue with that, and like it said it wouldn't even surprise me if that was the case. To which i can say i don't have much reason to deny that kind of process.  Though i'll add this, even if the Edram is needed to for the Wii U to compensate in functionality of rendering current gen hardware, is it actually that big of a problem? Since developers so far haven't seemed to have cited much complaints about the need to use it when multiplats were developed for the Wii U. I can still your your point on bottlenecks from here and there btw. 



Inuhanyou said:


> As for a more balanced approach, anything would have been better in my opinion. Just the fact that requiring low power and low cost for the console dictated that every game had to be fed through the EDRAM instead of simply making the main ram faster and using the EDRAM as a supplement instead of a crutch would be one thing i would fix. The 360 does it like that to great result.
> 
> One thing i would take away from the Wii U's GPU design however, is the fact that they connected the EDRAM to the GPU. That one thing is a really good performance booster, but since they are counting on the EDRAM doing all the work, that's to be expected i suppose for them to put high priority onto it. Hopefully Microsoft or Sony copy that design technique if they have EDRAM in their next systems(Microsoft probably will regardless)



I'm almost surprised you haven't added "removal of the gamepad" considering that thing is very hefty for how Nintendo prioritized it's low latency and such (and probably that over the main ram's speed unless i'm missing something). 

Btw you still haven't answered my initial question regarding the Wii U having 2x the main ram memory of the current gen consoles but with half the speed.  (I'm so antsy lol).


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 13, 2012)

I just don't think that's the route nintendo should have taken. Not just from an uneven component standpoint, but it does factor into the equation of whether or not a dev gives the console its support, even on a small level, as it requires coding the game in a different way. 

Taking the CPU constraints and the ram constraints both into account should not have been the case. The only explanation i can think of is that Nintendo designed their console how they wanted to regardless of what other say. Iwata gave the excuse that it was because of cost reasons, but there were other cost effective solutions.


I just want Nintendo to succeed


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 13, 2012)

Nintendo will always succeed unless they make remarkably stupid decisions that they would never make under normal circumstances and management.

But that doesn't mean they couldn't be doing a lot better.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 13, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Though i'll add this, even if the Edram is needed to for the Wii U to compensate in functionality of rendering current gen hardware, is it actually that big of a problem? Since developers so far haven't seemed to have cited much complaints about the need to use it when multiplats were developed for the Wii U. I can still your your point on bottlenecks from here and there btw.



EDRAM is great ^^ But you should remember that 32MB is still 32MB. The amount of EDRAM is limited and will not _COMPLETELY_ make up for the slow main ram as there's only so much you can fit on 32MB. The 360 has problems fitting things into its 10MB of EDRAM _even when its just being used as a framebuffer_, so Wii U having to fit everything from the game including the frame buffer into the EDRAM is not a good thing. It will cover a majority of the deficiencies of the slow ram, but EDRAM is primarily used as a supplement to already fast hardware to make it faster, as i said, its never been used as an actual crutch like in the Wii U to make slow components just workable speed. Its a bad design decision.





> I'm almost surprised you haven't added "removal of the gamepad" considering that thing is very hefty for how Nintendo prioritized it's low latency and such (and probably that over the main ram's speed unless i'm missing something).



I would not take away the Wii U gamepad. That is the main draw of Nindendo's new console, and they weren't going to go high power with it regardless. They wanted a gimmick to make up for that and carve out a place in the marketplace that wasn't filled. without the gamepad, they'd just have another gamecube, but vastly underpowered in regards to its direct competition. I'm not going to cut out their legs from under them.



> Btw you still haven't answered my initial question regarding the Wii U having 2x the main ram memory of the current gen consoles but with half the speed.  (I'm so antsy lol).



Yes that is the case. But the fact of the matter is that speed of ram means more to actual game rendering than size. If your not rendering fast enough, all the ram in the world isn't going to help in regards to game development.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 13, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I just don't think that's the route nintendo should have taken. Not just from an uneven component standpoint, but it does factor into the equation of whether or not a dev gives the console its support, even on a small level, as it requires coding the game in a different way.
> 
> Taking the CPU constraints and the ram constraints both into account should not have been the case. The only explanation i can think of is that Nintendo designed their console how they wanted to regardless of what other say. Iwata gave the excuse that it was because of cost reasons, but there were other cost effective solutions.
> 
> ...



They technically can and they would (not to say that they actually will just because) regardless if the revenue and demographic among the Wii U's install base is worth the money. Especially given how the console is to be targeted for both the casual and core. The PS3 wasn't really port friendly either, especially it's architecture in which third parties had a bit of a hard time transitioning 360 titles into it which tend to suffer in regards to multiplatform releases. And that still didn't stop it from receiving support due to it's evaluated core gamer group base that have come off from the PS2 era that saw validity to release core titles/multiplats despite the 360 being easier to develop for with a friendlier architecture in hand. If the Wii U grows a bigger attach rate with core third party titles/multipats selling decent/good on the console then it shouldn't really matter too much, unless the titles are sold with diminishing returns or bombed so bad that devs would justify that the effort on the Wii U would not be worth it. 

The PS4/720 situation is a different story though.

It probably wasn't that much simple than what we are thinking atm, especially given with how much they spend in the R&D of the gamepad itself. In the end who knows really. I won't deny that there could have been a couple of things changed within the Wii U, and that i have my fair shair of some disappointments as well. But i remain optimistic at the very least. 

We all do Inu, and that's why all we'll have to do is pray and wish them luck with their philosophy in the long run. But i have a feeling that things may turn out good for Nintendo either way, only time will tell though. 



Inuhanyou said:


> EDRAM is great ^^ But you should remember that 32MB is still 32MB. The amount of EDRAM is limited and will not _COMPLETELY_ make up for the slow main ram as there's only so much you can fit on 32MB. The 360 has problems fitting things into its 10MB of EDRAM _even when its just being used as a framebuffer_, so Wii U having to fit everything from the game including the frame buffer into the EDRAM is not a good thing. It will cover a majority of the deficiencies of the slow ram, but EDRAM is primarily used as a supplement to already fast hardware to make it faster, as i said, its never been used as an actual crutch like in the Wii U to make slow components just workable speed. Its a bad design decision.




I can agree with this one actually.




> I would not take away the Wii U gamepad. That is the main draw of Nindendo's new console, and they weren't going to go high power with it regardless. They wanted a gimmick to make up for that and carve out a place in the marketplace that wasn't filled. without the gamepad, they'd just have another gamecube, but vastly underpowered in regards to its direct competition. I'm not going to cut out their legs from under them.



This one too. 



> Yes that is the case. But the fact of the matter is that speed of ram means more to actual game rendering than size. If your not rendering fast enough, all the ram in the world isn't going to help in regards to game development.



Compelling point taken.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 13, 2012)

So....guys......i want to get a Wii U for christmas  Should i go for deluxe or basic?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 13, 2012)

Deluxe is the only way to go.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 13, 2012)

What Death-kun said. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also Death-Kun, what did you think of my above post regarding core demographics and porting issues aside among the Wii U? Was it spot on?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 13, 2012)

But what about if they are sold out? Should i wait for deluxe or buy basic while supplies last?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 13, 2012)

Why not pre-order it just in case?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2012)

Deluxe, only go for it if you get the basic you are ripping yourself off.


Inuhanyou said:


> But what about if they are sold out? Should i wait for deluxe or buy basic while supplies last?



Deluxe.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 13, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Why not pre-order it just in case?



._. i didn't know i could pre-order what already came out

I guess i'll go for deluxe then...


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 14, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> What Death-kun said.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yes, it was pretty spot on.  It all comes down to money in the end. If devs see the potential and profit, they will put it on WiiU. Plain and simple.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 14, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> So....guys......i want to get a Wii U for christmas  Should i go for deluxe or basic?



Deluxe. Always go for the Deluxe.

One, you're getting Nintendoland on top of it which is actually a pretty fun game, would be even more if you've got some people to play with but whatevs.



And unless you're really far out in the boonies I really wouldn't worry too much about getting one. I know I've seen the Deluxe in a couple of stores not long after getting mine. Smaller quantities but still I've seen them from time to time.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 14, 2012)

I see, thanks for the info


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 14, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Yes, it was pretty spot on.  It all comes down to money in the end. If devs see the potential and profit, they will put it on WiiU. Plain and simple.



Go suck each other's dicks now.

Go on.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 14, 2012)

Make me.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 14, 2012)

Deluxe dont buy the basic wait for that shiny black smooth looking bastard >:3


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]oGJ10XLMo5w[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]ZX-daIoYsJw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]eaeYXkQX1Xc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 14, 2012)

*Digital Foundry Impressed With Rayman Legends Demo - Native 1080p @ 60FPS*



> Technology enthusiasts Digital Foundry seem mightily impressed with the extremely fun Rayman Legends demo. The publication says that the game runs at native 1080p with a nigh-on flawless 60 frames per second update. Digital Foundry also praises the games innovative uses of the GamePad and says that it’s a fine example of how developers should create games on Wii U. Here’s some snippets from the article.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 14, 2012)

Excuse me I need to go tweet about this 

Lets see if you guys can guess which comments are mine XD


Lol do you guys not post any news when Im not here? Yeah now I want Rayman Legends XD


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 14, 2012)

You literally just made me came after posting that, St NightRazr.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 14, 2012)

Well i'm glad that Wii U can keep visual parity with the old consoles at least in this instance. Rayman origins was locked 60fps 1080p on both 360 and PS3, and was consistent 60fps even on Wii although that was obviously 480p. 

The current 2D rayman series is fucking known for quality guys, just fucking known for it


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 15, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Excuse me I need to go tweet about this
> 
> Lets see if you guys can guess which comments are mine XD
> 
> ...



We post, but we just didn't give a shit this time.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 15, 2012)

Monolith making a Wii U game was expected. Infact i was thinking it would have been retarded for them not to. FUCKING RETARDED I WOULD HAVE BEEN PISSED :I


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 15, 2012)

Why?^

.....


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 15, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> The current 2D rayman series is fucking known for quality guys, just fucking known for it



It's what Nintendo should do for the next 2D Mario or Kirby game...

Point being, 2D Rayman is pure eye candy and gameplay.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 15, 2012)

Monolith Soft new game is something I am looking forward. Xenoblade is my second favorite  rpg of all time.. FFVI has that crown.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 15, 2012)

Company name sounds familiar...

Any games they have made that _I_ may have given a fuck about?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 15, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Company name sounds familiar...
> 
> Any games they have made that _I_ may have given a fuck about?



I don't know;



you tell me..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 15, 2012)

They helped with development of skyward sword, did the Xenosaga and Xenoblade games, they developed Baten Kraitos, Project X Zone and Soma Bringer


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 15, 2012)

Yeah, no...

Have no shits about any if those games on the wiki list.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 15, 2012)

Lol well you wanted to play Soma Bringer xd


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 15, 2012)

The new games I _do_ want to take a look at.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 15, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> The new games I _do_ want to take a look at.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLprUqHmsOo[/YOUTUBE]

I wanted Xenoblade 2 but they said that they are not working in a sequel. New IP.

So no Xenoblade 2 or Baten Kaitos 3


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 15, 2012)

It sounds like they might be making a multiplayer JRPG


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 15, 2012)

I ain't playing that game on a fuckin Wii.

I'll wait for my weed and play it on that with an actual control.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 15, 2012)

Lol shion, I played it and honestly I can say I prefer the Wii Control scheme to the classic controller one

Though since its pretty much a Wii channel and its been upscaled to fit you're HD tv nicely without being made into HD I think  the Wii U pro controller might not be compatible unfortunately

Why do I want to play it on the Wii U Pro Controller you ask?

Cuz that shit gets 80 hours per charge sweetcakes >:3 

ck


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 15, 2012)

One of my points exactly. ^


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 15, 2012)

Fucking Rayman Legends looks amazing. Full of charm, personality and hopefully the difficulty of the first one.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 15, 2012)

Nintendo really should've taken some visual cues from Rayman instead of presenting the same NSMBW models in HD for NSMBU...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 15, 2012)

Sadly, i agree. Including native 1080p.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 15, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Nintendo really should've taken some visual cues from Rayman instead of presenting the same NSMBW models in HD for NSMBU...



Well ain't that a piece of crap.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 15, 2012)

*This Android tablet may remind you of the Wii U GamePad*

*Spoiler*: __ 










> Chinese company JinXing is coming out with an Android tablet that looks very reminiscent of the Wii U GamePad.
> 
> The S7300 ?SMART Console? features a 7-inch, 5-point capacitive touchscreen. The Wii U GamePad is single-touch and contains a 6.2-inch touchscreen. Button layouts are fairly similar, as are the placement of control sticks. Unlike the GamePad, however, the S7300 has implemented circle pads rather than analog sticks.
> 
> In its promotional material detailing the product, JinXing uses the alternative/second name ?Dual Core HD GamePad 2″. It also hints that Super Mario Galaxy 2 can be played on the machine as a ?simulator game?, but the Wii isn?t a supported console.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 15, 2012)

So if you were asked what kind of game you would like to make what would you're answer be?

If I were asked what kind of game I would like to make I'd say"To make a game that isnt just one sided. (especially when it comes to difficulty and progression)One that challenges you on a personal level and one that forces you to test and better yourself through how you interact via you're surroundings..  I'd like to incorporate that message in the game mechanics.  Through the difficulty and how it evolves with what you decide to do and who you're character becomes. So a vast amount of variety in the characterization of the world is needed along with a wide variety of choices when it comes to the leveling system and how you evolve and how the game keeps up with the difficulty.  Then comes to making the battle system extremely various and fun to play while fighting something that is difficult. Its also important to marry the game mechanics with the story."


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 15, 2012)

Why did you get banned Razr?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 15, 2012)

Go read the monster hunter 4 thread XD


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 15, 2012)

Yeah...that wasn't smart


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 15, 2012)

Razr isn't too smart.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 15, 2012)

Wasnt really concerned about that lol. Besides if I never did that I would have never had the pleasure of being repped by a SUPPAA MODERATOR-SU 



See Death I dont kiss peoples asses, I bust their balls til they behave accordingly huhuhuhuhiuhuhuh


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 15, 2012)

> The Wii U GamePad is a wonderful device — a game controller with a high-res touch screen which can be used for all sorts of things, from gaming, to Internet browsing, to video watching etc.
> 
> But so far, video streaming to the GamePad was limited to YouTube (which these days doesn’t even work properly), and the official media apps. Now a developer has created a custom Wii U media streaming server that’ll let you stream videos and movies from your PC and Mac to the Wii U and the GamePad.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 15, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> See Death I dont kiss peoples asses, I bust their balls til they behave accordingly huhuhuhuhiuhuhuh



 :rofl


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 15, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


>



Thats great, but you can still edit the web address on youtube so it works on the game pad


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 15, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Thats great, but you can still edit the web address on youtube so it works on the game pad




This video deals with the media located on your actual PC (i.e running a server), not youtube.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 15, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Wasnt really concerned about that lol. Besides if I never did that I would have never had the pleasure of being repped by a SUPPAA MODERATOR-SU
> 
> 
> 
> See Death I dont kiss peoples asses, I bust their balls til they behave accordingly huhuhuhuhiuhuhuh



You poor, stupid, dumbass...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 16, 2012)

Your face is a dumbass.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 16, 2012)

A genius dumbass.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]-4IBW6ETPbo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 16, 2012)

You know what would be convenient? Watching TV on your wii u controller.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 16, 2012)

Pretty sure you can do that^


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 16, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> You know what would be convenient? Watching TV on your wii u controller.





St NightRazr said:


> Pretty sure you can do that^



Lol dumbshit.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't even have a Weed yet, bruh.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 16, 2012)

Then get some calm shiznits


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]BH9QPZA8sK8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 16, 2012)

Lol fuck dat.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 17, 2012)

See?

Wii U games not selling in UK no surprise there XD They dont have any Wii U's


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 17, 2012)

They don't _have_ WiiU's?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 17, 2012)

Nope.  They dont even has 40 dollar cheezbugar .
Its cray cray raite?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]0Oem60yvtUY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 17, 2012)

Cray? What are you, an idiot?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 17, 2012)

Nah Im playing the dumbfuck role in mock testyness

in other news


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 17, 2012)

So after looking at the UK charts today, i only saw Nintendoland make it on the software sales as a Wii U title. No NSMBU in sight........did it actually bomb?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 17, 2012)

UK HAS NO WII U's


Guess thats the new PS3 HAS NO GAMEZ


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 17, 2012)

Boy doesn't read.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 17, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> *UK HAS NO WII U's*
> 
> 
> Guess thats the new PS3 HAS NO GAMEZ



I beg your pardon?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2012)

Playon doesn't seem all that impressive, although I do find it convenient that I'm able to stream all my media to my android and Iphones. 

*watches Fate/Zero series stored on my pc/server streamed through my android phone as I'm typing this*

It's just that the video quality on Hulu (through Playon) was horrible compared to the WiiU app version. Not to mention I experienced buffering issues, which seemed weird because that's never happened to me.


----------



## Corran (Dec 17, 2012)

I really wish Australia had a video service on WiiU apart from "youtube" :/
The Netflix appears on the plaza but not in the store so that is a massive tease by Nintendo.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Vs



They made a new version.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 18, 2012)

How does teh new version look better?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> How does teh new version look better?


 It does because of the new Gamepad look.. Looks much better.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 18, 2012)

^I'll give it credit for having the word "retro" removed from the new version.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol guys


----------



## dream (Dec 18, 2012)

Those consoles will be showing up on ebay soon enough.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 18, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Lol guys



Pure, unadulterated evil.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 19, 2012)

So huge update tomorrow?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2012)

Lol that shit _still_ isn't available for the console months after more than a month of release?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2012)

It's about time. Tomorrow we'll get to see what's all the fuss about.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2012)

Or not....


----------



## Aeon (Dec 19, 2012)

> Nintendo's Wii U enters online TV arena
> By Ben Fritz
> 
> December 19, 2012, 5:00 a.m.
> ...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Or not....



So, you're one of those people who believe the world will end on *12/21/2012*. 

The Mayans might not be right...


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> So, you're one of those people who believe the world will end on *12/21/2012*.
> 
> The Mayans might not be right...



Uh, no. If you've observed _anything_ I've said in this fuckin' place, you'd have noticed that I am a realist.

I pretty much meant 'it might fail' with my post.

Oh, and the only way the world will end is if I fucking end it.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 19, 2012)

You're not a realist, just a dipshit.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2012)

Takes one to know one.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 19, 2012)

u mad?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Uh, no. If you've observed _anything_ I've said in this fuckin' place, you'd have noticed that I am a realist.
> 
> I pretty much meant *'it might fail'* with my post.
> 
> Oh, and the only way the world will end is if I fucking end it.



If your "or not" post was in reply to my earlier post then technically it can't mean what you're saying. Since my post stated we'll get to see it tomorrow. 

"Or Not" in your statement can only mean it will be either released or not released. My statement leaves no room for anything else. Grammatically and logically speaking:



> I pretty much meant *'it might fail'* with my post.



You didn't clearly state your intent with "or not", thus your statement failed.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> It's about time. Tomorrow we'll get to see what's all the fuss about.



There. ^

'Fuss' AKA, news, info, etc.

Maybe the news will _suck._

Come on, don't be stupid. That's Death's job.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 19, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> There. ^
> 
> 'Fuss' AKA, news, info, etc.
> 
> ...



How will the news suck? And how is there a fuss?


That looks pretty self-explanatory.  If you have a hard time deducing what tomorrow will be about even with that image at your disposal, you may need to focus your priorities on something else other than NF.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2012)

Ask Mr. Administrator.

I'm just a feeding troll.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 19, 2012)

Since Senju isn't here, I need to give you your food.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2012)

*nom nom nom*

Give it to me... Give it _all_ to me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 19, 2012)

Shio doesn't need to be feed. He feeds himself to troll us 24/7.. Is like breathing air for him.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2012)

Him^

He knows.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 19, 2012)

So...i saw some new Lego City scans...looks arg man


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 19, 2012)

Does it still have the Lego GTA vibe?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2012)

Lego City?

That like a kiddie fucking version of GTA more than anything...

Oh god this is good material..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Does it still have the Lego GTA vibe?



Yeah for the most part. But visually its a bit of a mess for an exclusive game. Low resolution textures everywhere and aliasing all over the place. With that 1gb of ram it should not be the case, but i guess the slowness mitigates the impact


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 19, 2012)

more, more gimmick, nintendo. MOARR


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 19, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> more, more gimmick, nintendo. MOARR


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 19, 2012)

For Kirayama.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2012)

We already knew that shit.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm pretty sure any sane person wouldn't take the Mayan calendar seriously. It's just there to be played up for the lulz.






> Nintendo president Satoru Iwata has announced during the latest Japanese Nintendo Direct presentation that a Wii U system update is incoming to help fix the slow OS. Iwata said that the update should come before January 1st. No other details were provided about the system update.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 19, 2012)

GUREATO DESU.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 19, 2012)

*Best Wii U/Wii Game *



> While the Wii U had a few rather impressive launch titles (most notably New Super Mario Bros. U), it was actually the Wii and one of its very last pieces of software that stole the show in 2012. What Xenoblade Chronicles accomplished with the limited hardware at hand was an absolutely stunning achievement, providing a deep and engrossing RPG experience for a system that was severely lacking in the genre during its six year tenure. From the touching story to the memorable characters to the game's fresh take on RPG combat, Xenoblade Chronicles is an absolutely exquisite adventure from beginning to end. Chances are you won't even care that the game is not in HD when you're tromping through the detailed and gorgeously varied landscapes it offers. Even if you've already made the jump to Wii U, this is a game that no one should miss out on--and that's why it's our choice for the best Nintendo home console game of the year.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 19, 2012)

And that my friends is Fanfucking-tastic.

Oi what the devil is this shit?!


----------



## Furious George (Dec 19, 2012)

Have any new exclusives been announced recently?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 19, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Ask Mr. Administrator.
> 
> I'm just a feeding troll.



Why do i feel retarded for arguing with your dumbass days ago (in the WeedU thread) when the answer was already obvious?


----------



## Furious George (Dec 19, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Have any new exclusives been announced recently?



I guess I'll take the lack of an answer as a no...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 19, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Have any new exclusives been announced recently?



Yeah, nothing George... We are expecting Nintendo directs in the future. Now Nintendo is using that tool to reveal games.

*December Wii U firmware update to address application load times*



> The Wii U launch didn't go quite as smoothly as consumers would've liked, with a major update to sit through right after unboxing, and support for various video streaming services absent on day one. Well, head honcho at Nintendo Satoru Iwata has taken to YouTube and announced from his cream studio that the next system update is due late December. It's primarily being pushed out to improve the frustratingly slow software loading times on the new console -- an issue we highlighted in our review. Iwata only makes a fleeting appearance at the beginning of the video before it moves on to talking up the latest Dragon Quest iteration, but if you've got a decent knowledge of Japanese, the embed awaits you below.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)

They were stolen in Seattle, which means they were probably headed to Amazon. Golly jee, looks like Nintendo and Amazon aren't meant to get along.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh they were stolen from Amazon? Glad I dont have to worry about buying a stolen Wii U from Amazon XD


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 20, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Why do i feel retarded for arguing with your dumbass days ago (in the WeedU thread) when the answer was already obvious?



Because you're stupid. 



Furious George said:


> I guess I'll take the lack of an answer as a no...



Yeah, no... It's a no.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 20, 2012)

So....i'm getting a Wii U from a relative for christmas guys 

I guess i'll take it since it's free and everything..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> So....i'm getting a Wii U from a relative for christmas guys
> 
> I guess i'll take it since it's free and everything..



If it's basic tell them to get a refund for it so you can get teh deluxe


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm not sure which one they got, i guess i won't know till i see the box


----------



## Gnome (Dec 20, 2012)

I personally wouldn't buy the deluxe. I think Nintendoland is a waste of money. The extra 24gb of storage will nice, is still small nowadays, I would end up using an external anyhow. And the plastic stands and shit it comes with just pisses me off, I don't want more plastic shit cluttering my OCD room.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I personally wouldn't buy the deluxe. I think Nintendoland is a waste of money. The extra 24gb of storage will nice, is still small nowadays, I would end up using an external anyhow. And the plastic stands and shit it comes with just pisses me off, I don't want more plastic shit cluttering my OCD room.



It'll run faster if you get the deluxe or so I hear
Don't have to use the stands.
Nintendoland is a nice bonus, I wanna blast people like in metroid that is all I need.
They give you shit ton of bonus's for buying the deluxe aside from that.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 20, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It'll run faster if you get the deluxe or so I hear
> *Don't have to use the stands.*
> Nintendoland is a nice bonus, I wanna blast people like in metroid that is all I need.
> They give you shit ton of bonus's for buying the deluxe aside from that.



It's not about using them. It's about having them, just...sitting around.

All that aside. I Don't even have the slightest inkling to buy one. I don't want to see another sensor bar in my life.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2012)

Gnome said:


> It's not about using them. It's about having them, just...sitting around.
> 
> All that aside. I Don't even have the slightest inkling to buy one. I don't want to see another sensor bar in my life.


Okay then don't have them sell them off give them away throw them away.
Kinect 2.0 integrated fully into xbawks 7729
The sensor bar has become 1 to 1  works pretty damn well.
You are going to get used to the idea of motion controls Gnome because they are the only thing that consoles have over computers and smart phones now


----------



## Gnome (Dec 20, 2012)

My Wii sensor bar has been sitting behind my TV for a comfortable 3 years. I only dug it out once to play Skyward Sword.

Don't make me hate you _Ranger-kun_.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2012)

Gnome said:


> My Wii sensor bar has been sitting behind my TV for a comfortable 3 years. I only dug it out once to play Skyward Sword.
> 
> Don't make me hate you _Ranger-kun_.



I use it with netflix all the time 
This is the future of gaming Gnome DmC quality games and waggle controls.
We should all just quit now honestly.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]I_gzpaPXIB0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 20, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I use it with netflix all the time
> This is the future of gaming Gnome DmC quality games and waggle controls.
> We should all just quit now honestly.



This guy..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 21, 2012)

I prefer the new sig Kirayama 

Ubisoft seems to be eyeing THQ's assets according to rumors


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 21, 2012)

They already got bought off.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 21, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> They already got bought off.



yeah both the IP's are going to be on sale in the future Shion..


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 21, 2012)

*Sale^


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 21, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> *Sale^



Thanks....


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 21, 2012)

I got your back, bitchass.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 21, 2012)

*Nintendo’s amazing triumph in Japan may doom the company*



> According to Japanese gaming bible Famitsu, Nintendo 3DS sold 333,000 units in the week ending December 16. Sony’s PS Vita limped along at 13’000 units. The new Wii U did an OK 130,000 units and PS3 managed 46,000 units.  The utter hardware domination of the 3DS is reshaping the Japanese software market. Franchises that were thought to be fading have been revitalized in their portable versions. The 3DS version of the ancient “Animal Crossing” series, famed for being the game where nothing happens, hit a staggering 1.7 million units last week in Japan. “Inazuma Eleven” sold 170,000 units in its launch week, up from 140’000 units its DS version managed in 2011.
> 
> *[More from BGR: RIM, HTC and Nokia could all be headed the way of Palm]*
> 
> ...



http://news.yahoo.com/nintendo-amaz...2763.html?utm_medium=referral&utm_source=t.co


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 21, 2012)

I assume this person thinks square enix will save japan now lol^


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2012)

lol yahoo.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 21, 2012)

Only Capcom can save Japan now...


----------



## Dokiz1 (Dec 21, 2012)

So...when will Wii U have some new games? I thought about buying it for xmax...but then I saw the library...kinda sad if you ask me. Does Nintendo really think that I'll buy their console for some side scrolling you can finish in one day?  Don't get me wrong, I love side scrolling, especially Mario, if I ever get Wii U, I'll probably buy the new mario game...but don't tell me it's what made people buying a wii u 


tl;dr why did you guys bought wii u? cuz it sounds like the most boring shit ever right now. I don't feel like buying another nintendo console only for Smash like I did for gc and wii. gc wasn't that bad though unlike wii.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 21, 2012)

Nobody cares at this point...

They'll still win.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 21, 2012)

Translation: BLAH BLAH BLAH SMARTPHONEZ WILL PWN DA 3-DEE ESS/HANDHELDZ 4EVER BECUZ Wii SAID SO!!! NE-NER NE-NER NEEEE-NEEEEER!!!


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 21, 2012)

That^ I do not understand.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2012)

Dokiz1 said:


> So...when will Wii U have some new games? I thought about buying it for xmax...but then I saw the library...kinda sad if you ask me. Does Nintendo really think that I'll buy their console for some side scrolling you can finish in one day?  Don't get me wrong, I love side scrolling, especially Mario, if I ever get Wii U, I'll probably buy the new mario game...but don't tell me it's what made people buying a wii u
> 
> 
> tl;dr why did you guys bought wii u? cuz it sounds like the most boring shit ever right now. I don't feel like buying another nintendo console only for Smash like I did for gc and wii. gc wasn't that bad though unlike wii.



Mario wasn't ever that easy.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 21, 2012)

Hell Yoshi was never that easy^


----------



## Dokiz1 (Dec 21, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Are you an idiot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, games that were already out for a year on ps3/360. Sorry but I've probably played all of them already. nice try tho



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Mario wasn't ever that easy.



I know what Mario games difficulty is like. I don't know about you but ever since nes no Mario games took me more than a day..or two at most to finish them, except for the platformer ones, of course. And that was without using shortcuts


----------



## Dokiz1 (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm talking about games that are already out

Obviously I'm hype about Bayonetta 2 but ill wait and see if its any good before.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 21, 2012)

What do you mean wait and see if its good? OF COURSE ITS GOING TO BE GOOD


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2012)

Dokiz1 said:


> I know what Mario games difficulty is like. I don't know about you but ever since nes no Mario games took me more than a day..or two at most to finish them, except for the platformer ones, of course. And that was without using shortcuts


A day or two is pretty damn good for a platformer.
[YOUTUBE]p-OUNPqRzII[/YOUTUBE]
It's more difficult than mirror's edge I can tell you that.
My first time through blind I only got 4 hours before I beat it and that's with cutscenes and a ton of deaths.
I come nowhere near that close compared to a speed run in any mario game.
[YOUTUBE]xb6yK22P-98[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 21, 2012)

I have to admit, Wii U is pretty much useless other than Zombie U. The only third party game that is worth talking about at the moment.

Still planning to buy it, though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 21, 2012)

Lol if your buying it for ZombieU then you might as well just get the ports as well if you havent played them yet.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 21, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Lol if your buying it for ZombieU then you might as well just get the ports as well if you havent played them yet.


Already played them.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 21, 2012)

ITT: A console that just came out should have an amazing library of games already.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 21, 2012)

Its pretty diverse already.

The system seller isnt out yet but thats about it.

You'll have more stuff in a month or two so cease the gawkflawking


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 21, 2012)

Dokiz1 said:


> tl;dr why did you guys bought wii u? cuz it sounds like the most boring shit ever right now. I don't feel like buying another nintendo console only for Smash like I did for gc and wii. gc wasn't that bad though unlike wii.



I don't have one yet so ehh.  You must've not looked hard enough at all if you only bought SSB titles for the GC and Wii. Baten Kaitos (heard it's good), Xenoblade, Sonic Colors, Trauma Center Second Opinion, Twilight Princess, Skyward Sword, Kirby's Return to Dreamland, The Last Story, Okami, Veautiful Joe, etc weren't on your list? Otherwise I think Nintendo consoles aren't your thing.



Death-kun said:


> ITT: A console that just came out should have an amazing library of games already.



*Wii U gets some third party current gen support*

"Pfft I already have a PS3/360 so why do I need a WeedU for anyway? Kiddy graphics and moar gimmicks? Pass!"

*Wii U miraculously gets a port of a next gen third party title*

"Eww graphics look like shit compared to real next gen consoles, Nintendo should go third party, pass!"

Nintendo never wins.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2012)

It's the cycle of nintendo circular logic


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 21, 2012)

Yet they always carry their own weight when it comes time to put their dukes up


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 21, 2012)

Zen Pinball 2, why won't you arrive in the eShop?!?

This is like Unchained Blades all over again... At least I know when that's coming out now...




Dokiz1 said:


> So...when will Wii U have some new games? I thought about buying it for xmax...but then I saw the library...kinda sad if you ask me. Does Nintendo really think that I'll buy their console for some side scrolling you can finish in one day?  Don't get me wrong, I love side scrolling, especially Mario, if I ever get Wii U, I'll probably buy the new mario game...but don't tell me it's what made people buying a wii u
> 
> 
> tl;dr why did you guys bought wii u? cuz it sounds like the most boring shit ever right now. I don't feel like buying another nintendo console only for Smash like I did for gc and wii. gc wasn't that bad though unlike wii.



Kinda sad? Geez, there's over 29 games.

Also... Don't believe you on beating Mario in one day. At the very least not 100%...




Why did I get the Wii U? To play the new Wii U games. I have five games for my Wii U atm: Nintendoland, New Super Mario Bros. U, Scribblenauts Unlimited, Assassin's Creed 3, and Sonic All Stars Racing.

Granted, NSMBU, Scribblenauts, and Assassin's Creed are the games I play the most, but they're all good games.

Really, I wanted to get the thing on launch, wanted to play with my friends who have gotten it or are getting it when they get enough money, and I want to know which games are coming for the system in the coming years.



St NightRazr said:


> Hell Yoshi was never that easy^



Hell, Kirby's never that easy...


----------



## DedValve (Dec 21, 2012)

Nintendo Fanboy Logic

*Windwaker *- WAT DA FUCK KIDDY GRAPHICS ON KIDDY CONSOALE NINTENDO WHY! OUTSOURCE TO SEGA PLEASE!
*Twilight Princess* - RIPOFF OF OCARINA OF TIME WHY COULDNT BE MORE AWESOME LIEK WINDWAKER WHICH HAD AMAZING EXPLORATION AND AWESOME DARK STORYLINER RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE!
*Skyward sw*--ADSFASDFSA;DLKFJ;ASLKDJFAF11WAEWRQW!!!!

Nintendo should just give up and go back to making cards


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 21, 2012)

It's the Zelda cycle apocalypse all over again!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 21, 2012)

What is worth getting in the launch lineup?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> What is worth getting in the launch lineup?



Not zelda the new one sucks with it's HD graphics.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 21, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Yet they always carry their own weight when it comes time to put their dukes up



Yet critics are always quick to forget this and underestimate them time and time again only to be shocked.

The reason I don't have one is simple no money, and I've learned from buying consoles early, the libraries are pretty much dry until midway. The perfect time to buy a new system is right before the midway starts.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 21, 2012)

With the way things have been going console wise  lately I would rather get it early

 I think the sweet spot would be between March and the end of the year. But I still want one for christmas so I can do the update myself XD


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 21, 2012)

Remember when the 3DS during 2011 was expected to be a failure with no gaemz future-wise? Remember how the PS3 was going to doom Sony forever during the rest of it's life after it's disaster launch despite the third party support still being there? Remember the Xbox 360 becoming irrelevant and not taking away nearly all of the PS third party exclusives with better performance from this gen? 

Underestimations be damned.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 21, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Remember when the 3DS during 2011 was expected to be a failure with no gaemz future-wise? Remember how the PS3 was going to doom Sony forever during the rest of it's life after it's disaster launch despite the third party support still being there? Remember the Xbox 360 becoming irrelevant and not taking away nearly all of the PS third party exclusives with better performance from this gen?
> 
> Underestimations be damned.



True.....despite the supposed hype behind it, of which I didn't really understand the 3D functionality was nice but I find it more of a hinderance.

With the PS3, it was Sony's own damn fault the PS3 slumped as long as it did. Mircosofts red ring was the opportunity right there but they refused to do a price cut.

As for 360 one....as soon as I saw the $600 price tag, I just laughed.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 21, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Remember when the 3DS during 2011 was expected to be a failure with no gaemz future-wise? Remember how the PS3 was going to doom Sony forever during the rest of it's life after it's disaster launch despite the third party support still being there? Remember the Xbox 360 becoming irrelevant and not taking away nearly all of the PS third party exclusives with better performance from this gen?
> 
> Underestimations be damned.



The Wii U is going to be the most powerful game console of the next generation. Sony is bleeding money(they are gonna go bankrupt next year) and Microsoft want to go Wii style Kinect interface. PS4 and 720 are probably only going to be maybe 20 percent stronger than Wii U at most. And once Wii U comes out with games truly taking advantage of the true power of Wii U, i can see the Wii U becoming the go-to for both third parties and first parties while having the added advantage of a new way to play with the tablet functions, completely overshadowing the other consoles with both the pro controller for normal gaming and tablet interface gaming. Also the casuals from Wii will come back once the console drops down in price becoming the preferred budget gaming console and that allows Nintendo to concentrate on Wii Sports 2 with help from the Wiimote interface, which all combined will help Nintendo sell 300 million over the next five years.

Before all of that can happen however, they need to get the slow OS up to acceptable speeds


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 21, 2012)

> True.....despite the supposed hype behind it, of which I didn't really understand the 3D functionality was nice but I find it more of a hinderance.
> 
> With the PS3, it was Sony's own damn fault the PS3 slumped as long as it did. Mircosofts red ring was the opportunity right there but they refused to do a price cut.
> 
> As for 360 one....as soon as I saw the $600 price tag, I just laughed.



When did the 360 have a $600 price tag??? Unless your referring to the PS3 of course. I pretty much ignored it's existence until the sexy Slim arrived with a proper price cut to $299.  Sonic Unleashed, Naruto Shippuden UNS2/G, Soul Calibur IV, and LBP2 were all very lovely third party editions to my catalog afterwards.



> The Wii U is going to be the most powerful game console of the next generation. Sony is bleeding money(they are gonna go bankrupt next year) and Microsoft want to go Wii style Kinect interface. PS4 and 720 are probably only going to be maybe 20 percent stronger than Wii U at most. And once Wii U comes out with games truly taking advantage of the true power of Wii U, i can see the Wii U becoming the go-to for both third parties and first parties while having the added advantage of a new way to play with the tablet functions, completely overshadowing the other consoles with both the pro controller for normal gaming and tablet interface gaming. Also the casuals from Wii will come back once the console drops down in price becoming the preferred budget gaming console and that allows Nintendo to concentrate on Wii Sports 2 with help from the Wiimote interface, which all combined will help Nintendo sell 300 million over the next five years.
> 
> Before all of that can happen however, they need to get the slow OS up to acceptable speeds



Is this a joke post? 

But yeah, they should definitely fix that along with unlocking the accessibility to allow purchases tied to your account instead of the freakin' console. 2012 Ninty, get your asses in gear for next gen.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 21, 2012)

You think i'm KIDDING? IGN said the same thing and they have expert journalistic sources. 



*expert. journalistic. sources.*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 21, 2012)

Basically if we use logical reasoning skills, this means that the Wii U is actually 5x more powerful than 360, as its only 20% removed from the 720. Which is in line with the 4 times Wii U ram and super powerful GPU. Its just a matter of lazy developers learning to not be so lazy and figure out how to work with the Wii U, once they do that the secret locked power will be unlocked.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 21, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> The Wii U is going to be the most powerful game console of the next generation. Sony is bleeding money(they are gonna go bankrupt next year) and Microsoft want to go Wii style Kinect interface. PS4 and 720 are probably only going to be maybe 20 percent stronger than Wii U at most. And once Wii U comes out with games truly taking advantage of the true power of Wii U, i can see the Wii U becoming the go-to for both third parties and first parties while having the added advantage of a new way to play with the tablet functions, completely overshadowing the other consoles with both the pro controller for normal gaming and tablet interface gaming. Also the casuals from Wii will come back once the console drops down in price becoming the preferred budget gaming console and that allows Nintendo to concentrate on Wii Sports 2 with help from the Wiimote interface, which all combined will help Nintendo sell 300 million over the next five years.
> 
> Before all of that can happen however, they need to get the slow OS up to acceptable speeds


I can't tell if you're serious even though the reasons are reasonable. 

But basically Nintendo has the potential to reign supreme assumming Microsofft and Sony don't go nuts with their systems which can expect sony not to this generation, Microsoft eh.......but given the economic atmosphere the price has to be realistic.


Asakuna no Senju said:


> When did the 360 have a $600 price tag??? Unless your referring to the PS3 of course. I pretty much ignored it's existence until the sexy Slim arrived with a proper price cut to $299.  Sonic Unleashed, Naruto Shippuden UNS2/G, Soul Calibur IV, and LBP2 were all very lovely third party editions to my catalog afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course the PS3. It was the expensive escort everyone wanted but no one could afford until her owner saw reason.

And that's Nintendo's plan when Microsoft and sony appear as soon as they make their move, price cut and their core franchises will be leaving their locker rooms.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 21, 2012)

Only in a Nintendo thread can people not differentiate between parody and truth 

You guys...so disappoint


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 21, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Only in a Nintendo thread can people not differentiate between parody and truth
> 
> You guys...so disappoint



Sorry my BS detection meter doesn't function as well over the internet.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 21, 2012)

I'll be sure to put in more cookie monster smiley's next time


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 21, 2012)

Lol inuhan~

Mine works with superb proficiency so I can always tell when people bullshit XD


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 21, 2012)

Inu you monster, you just had to bring up the 5th element-Ninty gif did you???

It hurts me at looking at the "third party on board/unhackable online" quotes after what happened with E3 up ti'll now. 


> Basically if we use logical reasoning skills, this means that the Wii U is actually 5x more powerful than 360, as its only 20% removed from the 720. Which is in line with the 4 times Wii U ram and super powerful GPU. Its just a matter of lazy developers learning to not be so lazy and figure out how to work with the Wii U, once they do that the secret locked power will be unlocked.



lol what are you smoking? Wii U is already *confirmed* to be over *19X MOAR POWERFUL* than current gen tech! Just ask the Nintendo P.R. His are liek, so *legit* bro. 



> Of course the PS3. It was the expensive escort everyone wanted but no one could afford until her owner saw reason.
> 
> And that's Nintendo's plan when Microsoft and sony appear as soon as they make their move, price cut and their core franchises will be leaving their locker rooms



Well there's that, and.........

I can actually see Nintendo pulling off that strategy quite well in the long run. Since the other next gen consoles are going to cost more than the Wii U with a possible spiked software retail price of $70 (probably for the expensive AAA bugets though), who knows if Nintendo could use that to their advantage for more $$$.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 21, 2012)

Lol sena doesnt bother me a bit XD

But yeah this is what happens when people tell me bullshit XD


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 21, 2012)

Well to say Nintendo fans were pretty optimistic at that point would be an understatement. Nintendo has disappointed their most loyal fans. They can start their repentance by fixing the OS and putting out more games


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 21, 2012)

Loyal fan here not actually really disappointed < XD


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 21, 2012)

@Inuha-nanna: Those are a given, especially with Miyamoto now stepping down and EAD re-structuring for 2013. Along with possible new IPs being developed.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 21, 2012)

Isn't he stepping down to work on more games? Like smaller titles? I want to see what he comes up with but i have a feeling we won't see much for a while


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 21, 2012)

Yep, that's correct. Takashi Tezuka will be taking over for EAD from now on. 





> *2013 Expected Iwata Changes*
> + Major shift in Kyoto development sources involving 3 R&D buildings
> + Shigeru Miyamoto stepping down as EAD General Manager
> + Takash Tezuka becoming new EAD General Manager
> ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 21, 2012)

Who's that guy? Tell me who he is


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 21, 2012)

Video game designer who is now taking seat for EAD general manager. 

Here are his past involvements/workings:



> *Works*
> 
> Devil World – designer (with Shigeru Miyamoto)[5]
> Super Mario Bros. – designer (with Shigeru Miyamoto)[6]
> ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 21, 2012)

Uh it seems like he has almost as many credentials as Miyamoto himself.

I guess they don't need to worry about him handling his job XD


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 21, 2012)

Well isnt that just fine and dandy lets expect a lot from Tezuka-san


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 21, 2012)

Who would? lolz. 

I curious to wonder what he'll do for the next 3D Mario for the Wii U, if it has large level designs while running in 60FPS then i will frenzy fap like the sun-don't shine ti'll my heart's content.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 21, 2012)

U no...nintendo's art design choices are a huge asset to them. If they made galaxy 3, they could basically just make a Wii game in HD. that leaves way more room to do things like 1080p and 60fps without worrying about having to downgrade the graphics or playability of the game

And nobody would know the difference cause u could just say that was Nintendo's art design choice.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 21, 2012)

While that's true, i'm still sure that they'll still be able to crank out a graphically outstanding Nintendo game even with beautiful art design choices ala-Zelda HD tech demo. If it's 720p in 60 FPS then i wouldn't complain, just make use of Galaxy's lighting and shader effects for Super Mario U and i won't complain at the slightest...(ok maybe a little for native 1080p reasons). 

Btw, would it be wrong for me think that Galaxy's artstyle and lighting affects almost resembled a 480p 360 game? (And yes i know it's vastly inferior to 360 titles graphically, so to all the HD whores reading this, keep the asshurt visual-fanboy remarks to a minimum).


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 21, 2012)

No  

The Wii was a gamecube. There's no getting around it. 

It wasn't just about the power, consoles before the original xbox lacked shaders or any kind of modern graphical rendering rendering feature set. It was literally impossible to do.

Also in terms of the zelda demo...i'm thinking that may not be representative of what we see of games for the Wii U :/

I dunno...it just seems that something happend between E3 last year and launch. Dev kits got weaker???


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 21, 2012)

Overclocked with moar Ram! 

Well tech was advancing towards things so it was understandable back then.

Heck, doesn't the 3DS support modern shaders that resemble the PS3/360's despite the vast difference between it's power compared to current gen?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 21, 2012)

yeah it does, that's why RE revelations exists. Also PSVita obviously has shader support for UE3 and all that, its literally a weaker ps3, without the cell.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 21, 2012)

Like how weak compared to the PS3? Obviously it is never going to came anywhere close to the PS3 overall, but were would you pit it against the PS3/360 in terms of raw power?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2012)

Well in terms of a console its a pretty mixed bag in terms of components. the CPU is decent, not super powerful of course but a decent one for a handheld. It has 500MB unified ram, which surprised and hyped a lot of people when it was first announced cause that's as much as the 360, but its clocked much slower and its DDR2 ram instead of DDR3 like 360. 

I guess if we're looking directly at graphics potential, the PSvita GPU has 28gflops of processing power, whereas the PS3 RSX has about 220gflops and 360 Xenon has about 240flops.

So yeah, its not going to come anywhere near the consoles in terms of power, that whole "console quality gaming on the go" thing Sony is doing is just marketing bull. But the devs can make it look close because of the shader support.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 22, 2012)

Ah, just what i expected then. Though the GPU seems pretty significantly low in terms of gflops compared to the PS3 (which i can also understand as well). 

Also how would you compare the 3DS overall to the original Xbox?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2012)

Its a mixed bag.

The Xbox was basically a high end PC when it came out built like a tank really.

But i guess that's the nature of technology to advance.

Original Xbox had 60mb of ram, 3DS has 128mb of ram(they have the same kind of ram), but a portion of that cut off for the OS, so its more like 90mb of ram.

And Xbox's GPU had 20gflops while 3DS has about 8gflops(still more than PS2 which had 6).

3DS's feature set is actually very close almost equivalent to the Xbox's. Its a OpenGL1.1 variant(basically the same as DX7) with more modern shader support bolted onto it.

So yeah, when i say mixed bag, i mean mixed bag. Its hard to say


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ogZS6z_EIzs[/YOUTUBE]
lol IGN


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> What is worth getting in the launch lineup?



As far as any recommendations it depends on what you like.

My most played games are New Super Mario Bros. U, Scribblenauts Unlimited, and Assassin's Creed 3.

As much as I rip into NSMB, it's the core gameplay that keeps me coming back.

For Scribblenauts, while I do find myself doing some of the puzzles, most of the time I just dick around with whatever I can imagine and build stuff with the object creator.

And I never played an Assassin's Creed game, so I tried that. I like the Sandbox feel when I'm not on a mission or progressing through the game. You might have had Assassin's Creed on another system so there's that.


I'm not really looking to get Zombie U though... It could be because I find Zombie survival games utterly boring but different strokes...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2012)

I've made a conscious decision not to get into Assassin's Creed, just don't think its worth buying and then playing 5 games in a row like that, also i heard the quality degrades because of the yearly installments


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll probably get mario u as per your suggestion, scribblenauts and probably dive into all the wii games i've missed out on +___+ got any recommendations for those?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'll probably get mario u as per your suggestion, scribblenauts and probably dive into all the wii games i've missed out on +___+ got any recommendations for those?



I don't want to repeat the list of 50+wii games you should get.


----------



## Ultimania (Dec 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I've made a conscious decision not to get into Assassin's Creed, just don't think its worth buying and then playing 5 games in a row like that, also i heard the quality degrades because of the yearly installments



I thought the same thing...until I began playing the first Assassin's Creed. It's good shit...and I need to get back to it ASAP.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I don't want to repeat the list of 50+wii games you should get.



Do it for me?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 22, 2012)

I can recommend only three as far as graphics go: Rayman Origins, Kirby's Epic Yarn, and Kirby's Return to Dreamland.

But aside from that the three mentioned before, Xenoblade Chronicles, The Last Story, Skyward Sword, DKCR, and Mario Galaxy 2.

Mario Kart and Smash Bros will be on WiiU soon enough, although Smash might be longer, and NSMBU shits on NSMBW.



Even then, Rayman Legends comes out early next year so you may want to hold off on that, but the demo is out in the eShop so get it there.







I'm waiting for Zen Pinball 2 to come on the WiiU via eShop... No definite release date yet...


----------



## Gnome (Dec 22, 2012)

Wii games I found worth my time.

Skyward Sword
Mario Galaxy
Fortune Street.

Those are it, nothing more.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 22, 2012)

Man, you fuckers can really ramble on jack shit, can't you.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Wii games I found worth my time.
> 
> Skyward Sword
> Mario Galaxy
> ...



You aren't looking hard enough.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 22, 2012)

Have you played Darksiders II yet Inu?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah i have it for pS3  along with the first one


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 22, 2012)

Because I have the balls to ask such question


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2012)

Who gives a crap? Nintendo obviously didn't because we had to wait for years to even get the game, you actually think awareness is going to be high if they barely even marketed it and it was a gamestop exclusive because they were so scared of loosing their money from even localizing it?

I'll try that and last story out, but nobody should be surprised there is low awareness for such titles to not win any awards,if there's one thing i can't stand, its publishers being cheap with intellectual property


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> *Who gives a crap? Nintendo obviously didn't because we had to wait for years to even get the game, you actually think awareness is going to be high if they barely even marketed it and it was a gamestop exclusive because they were so scared of loosing their money from even localizing it?*
> 
> I'll try that and last story out, but nobody should be surprised there is low awareness for such titles to not win any awards,if there's one thing i can't stand, its publishers being cheap with intellectual property


 yes you can blame them..but Inuhanyou you are clearly missing the point.  This is a special case there is a lot of the blame on Nintendo but that such thing should not be use as an excuse.  The media did play the game and the media is aware. That is what it matters in this situation correct?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2012)

That depends on who votes in the VGA's correct? I don't know what the media is saying, although from your GAF thread it seems they are giving it a bad rep? But my personal point is that people should not be surprised that this kind of game isn't on the radar, because it had very limited exposure to begin with in the west. Its almost like a chicken and egg scenario for these japanese game makers who don't localize. You have to get out there and be noticed or it won't matter.

Of course i can only lol at ME3 being the "best rpg" in the RPG space, but i could have never imagined Walking Dead winning GOTY either(even though its an extremely good game)since its a point and click adventure and not AAA which don't usually get much exposure either by the press


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> That depends on who votes in the VGA's correct? I don't know what the media is saying, although from your GAF thread it seems they are giving it a bad rep? But my personal point is that people should not be surprised that this kind of game isn't on the radar, because it had very limited exposure to begin with in the west. Its almost like a chicken and egg scenario for these japanese game makers who don't localize. You have to get out there and be noticed or it won't matter.
> 
> Of course i can only lol at ME3 being the "best rpg" in the RPG space, but i could have never imagined Walking Dead winning GOTY either(even though its an extremely good game)since its a point and click adventure and not AAA which don't usually get limited exposure either by the press



To be honest VGA is not what made me created the thread, I just used it as an example . It is the trend of the other media outlets. I know you are probably going to say lol the media but it is what we have and it is such a shame that this is happening.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2012)

FFXIII got a good reception from "the media" 

they aren't very reliable for jrpgs


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 22, 2012)

Im going to interject here and just say ...

What the hell is WeeWaa?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2012)

A kids game obviously


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 22, 2012)

Ala Skylanders Lawl


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Do it for me?



Only if you play them all 
A Boy and His Blob
Arc Rise Fantasia 
Xenoblade Chronicles
WarioWare: Smooth Moves
Wario Land: Shake It!(it's wario)
Trauma Team
Trauma Center: Second Opinion
Trauma Center: New Blood
Tales of Graces(japan only :/ it's the only one I will mention there are quite a few that would be on here otherwise)
Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World
Samba de Amigo
Rhythm Heaven Fever
Red Steel 2
No More Heroes 2: Desperate Struggle
No More Heroes 
Muramasa: The Demon Blade(get it get it get it)
Metal Slug Anthology
Mario Sports Mix
MadWorld
Little King's Story
Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Echoes of Time
Final Fantasy Fables: Chocobo's Dungeon
Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: The Crystal Bearers
de Blob 2
de Blob 
The last story 
Dragon quest games.
Case Closed: The Mirapolis Investigation (UK)
and you know about all of those nintendo games that make up more than the other half and are better for the most part.
This is just in general, never again though. There also a few UK games you could get.
To much shovelware to ever do this again even though it results in about the same amount of games as 360.
So don't you guys ever dare ask again, I'll neg you.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOjXBhD12fA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2012)

thanks for the list ranger! ^^ its a good thing i have graces F on ps3 already, importing a wii game from japan is blech.

Also...Team Ninja really is different aren't they?  Itagaki said himself that kasumi would never been in Ninja Gaiden because she was too pure of heart and was not a ninja who killed people lightly....what happened to that HAYASHI??

Did you continue to spit in the face of everything that was ninja gaiden after raping it continuously with NG3 that pile of garbage?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 22, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> To much shovelware to ever do this again even though it results in about the same amount of games as 360.



I hope you're not being serious here. Unless you're talking only about exclusives.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I hope you're not being serious here. Unless you're talking only about exclusives.


Completely srs.
Though yes half of them are exclusives.
Also I don't count most shooters. They are about the same as shovelware.
Same for sport games for the most part.
Only reason mario sport games get a pass is because they tend to be actually fun.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 22, 2012)

Well _someone_ seems to be talking out of their ass.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2012)

Lets put it this way the amount of 360 games I want to try or have played is around 50.
And that's from the very beginning of it's life cycle onwards to now.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2012)

I own all games on 360 i've wanted to play on it besides the ones that have yet to come out, and i have about 80 360 games


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 22, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Completely srs.
> Though yes half of them are exclusives.
> *Also I don't count most shooters. *They are about the same as shovelware.
> Same for sport games for the most part.
> Only reason mario sport games get a pass is because they tend to be actually fun.



Neither am I. As a fan of Wii, there's a HUGE difference between then numbers of actual good games in it compared to the Xbox 360 and the PS3. And I don't even give a shit about the PS3.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 22, 2012)

Here's a better list for you to choose from, Inu-sama. 



> Animal Crossing City Folk
> Another Code
> Arc Rise Fantasia
> Battalion Wars 2
> ...



Granted, a couple of Wii titles in the list range from mediocre-crap tier. But since i copy/pasted this from another post on a different gaming forum site, meh. Now pick your choices.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 22, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Lets put it this way the amount of 360 games I want to try or have played is around 50.
> And that's from the very beginning of it's life cycle onwards to now.



I have like 5 that I actually gave a shit and/or thought were worth it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 22, 2012)

What about the rest of the 360 titles released?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Neither am I. As a fan of Wii, there's a HUGE difference between then numbers of actual good games in it compared to the Xbox 360 and the PS3. And I don't even give a shit about the PS3.



The difference isn't huge at all unless you count  10 games as huge.
I never really bothered to look at the ps3 either though they do have exclusives I want to play.


Inuhanyou said:


> I own all games on 360 i've wanted to play on it besides the ones that have yet to come out, and i have about 80 360 games



That's pretty bad lets be honest.
I'm tired of every console not even having half of it's games be worth it.
I probably should go PC as soon as I can.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 22, 2012)

^ Same.

I dont like the Ps3's design. Only thing its useful for is JRPGS its exclusives(most of them I dont care for) and the blue ray. The interface is complete bullocks.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm not a PC gamer so..i'd probably never go PC. Just not interested outside of emulation. 

But i can say that i've been satisfied with my PS3 and 360 last gen, and i hope to be satisfied this gen as well


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 22, 2012)

I like my ps3 games.

Have a couple more games that were _definitely_ worth it than on the Xbox, since the Xbox community is full of morons, children, and ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), I like to enjoy playing games on a console that has barely any headset users.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2012)

That's a pretty big generalization considering that it depends on the game and type of environment your in.

I'm sure if Nintendo permitted it, there would be assholes on Wii U as well


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 22, 2012)

Naa, that's about the gist of it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2012)

Is that attitude why there are so many ignorants in the web? I suppose so


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'm not a PC gamer so..i'd probably never go PC. Just not interested outside of emulation.
> 
> But i can say that i've been satisfied with my PS3 and 360 last gen, and i hope to be satisfied this gen as well



Steam has about 2871 games.
I know there are several thousand more games out there for pc.
Best to save up 500- 800$ and buy the parts you need all at once to avoid the tech degeneration best you can.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 22, 2012)

@ Inu. Really lol? I'm almost surprised considering you seem more like the type to game on the PC, but ok.



> I like my ps3 games.
> 
> Have a couple more games that were definitely worth it than on the Xbox, since the Xbox community is full of morons, children, and ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), I like to enjoy playing games on a console that has barely any headset users.



And the PSN Sony Ponys aren't like that either? I got bitched and swarmed with PMs from butthurt trolls and internet tough guys on Storm 2 when they blamed me for using spam tactics during online battles (pot calling the kettle black).

Otherwise regarding the PS3, i agree considering it's exclusives are worth more than the 360's imho. However the multiplatform games running worse than their 360 counterparts were one of the worst parts about the PS3 tbh. Bayonetta and Skyrim comparisons hurt to look at from a PS3 owner's perspective (like me).


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Steam has about 2871 games.
> I know there are several thousand more games out there for pc.
> Best to save up 500- 800$ and buy the parts you need all at once to avoid the tech degeneration best you can.



Thanks for the offer but really, i'm fine with consoles. I did however, buy an old windows 2000 PC and hook it up to my TV, i use it for SNES, genesis and PSX gaming sessions, but besides that? nah.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> @ Inu. Really lol?* I'm almost surprised considering you seem more like the type to game on the PC*, but ok.



How so?  I do know a lot about technical hardware, but only because i've researched it thoroughly and go through school for that purpose too. For my actual gaming, i've always been a console gamer since a tot.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2012)

For those who complain that the prices for video games have increased far too much:



Truly, the golden age of gaming  

I find it funny that the many of the SNES and Sega Genesis games were more expensive than the PS1 and Sega Saturn Games.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Thanks for the offer but really, i'm fine with consoles. I did however, buy an old windows 2000 PC and hook it up to my TV, i use it for SNES, genesis and PSX gaming sessions, but besides that? nah.



You should upgrade, so you can play about every damn console including handhelds.

I want to upgrade so I can play the free to play games popping up everywhere myself


----------



## dream (Dec 22, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> For those who complain that the prices for video games have increased far too much:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That $60 Super Mario 64.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You should upgrade, so you can play about every damn console including handhelds.
> 
> I want to upgrade so I can play the free to play games popping up everywhere myself



I don't like free to play. Its fine as it is now, but once the market finds out that its the biggest "new thing" to extract money from consumers without making it seem like its what they are doing, your going to be paying much more than we're paying now for retail price for every game to get the full experience. Its not that i care about paying more, I just  don't want to see that experience broken up into bite sized bits for someone else's profit motive. When games are more about the monetary system than the game itself is when we have a problem


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I don't like free to play. Its fine as it is now, but once the market finds out that its the biggest "new thing" to extract money from consumers without making it seem like its what they are doing, your going to be paying much more than we're paying now for retail price for every game to get the full experience. Its not that i care about paying more, I just  don't want to see that experience broken up into bite sized bits for someone else's profit motive. When games are more about the monetary system than the game itself is when we have a problem



Inuhan that happened like 3 years ago


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Inuhan that happened like 3 years ago



Remember, i'm a console gamer so i would not know about PC developments 

Its not widespread as of yet, when we have Crytek talking about every game having to be F2P on the level of paying money to access the next level in single player games or some shit like that, its an issue.

Heck, even PC FTP games aren't like that, aren't the only good ones where the paying is for cosmetics only? I know a lot of people who hate pay to win


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 22, 2012)

Cspcom^

lolol

Ever heard of aria and outspark? Every Korean grindfest is crap


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2012)

Solaris said:


> That $60 Super Mario 64.



That's much better than the $69.99 NBA Hangtime game for SNES


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Remember, i'm a console gamer so i would not know about PC developments
> 
> Its not widespread as of yet, when we have Crytek talking about every game having to be F2P on the level of paying money to access the next level in single player games or some shit like that, its an issue.
> 
> Heck, even PC FTP games aren't like that, aren't the only good ones where the paying is for cosmetics only? I know a lot of people who hate pay to win



Some companies are slow on the uptake.
Many games that try to do that only crash and burn. Like you said people *hat*e them  So basically the game has to be good enough to stand on it's own even if it's free while not asking for insane prices for weapons if they do that while making said weapons only give a slight edge.
Cosmetics is the only way to go and even then certain games give you good options without paying.
[YOUTUBE]OiUmRujYUrA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Remember, i'm a console gamer so i would not know about PC developments
> 
> Its not widespread as of yet, when we have Crytek talking about every game having to be F2P on the level of paying money to access the next level in single player games or some shit like that, its an issue.
> 
> Heck, even PC FTP games aren't like that, aren't the only good ones where the paying is for cosmetics only? I know a lot of people who hate pay to win


Also Crytek are idiots if that is true.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2012)

Would you say Phantasy star online 2 was a good game?  I haven't really been into Phantasy star since my old dreamcast days...that was a long time ago, i don't how the series has evolved since then


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Would you say Phantasy star online 2 was a good game?  I haven't really been into Phantasy star since my old dreamcast days...that was a long time ago, i don't how the series has evolved since then



For a free to play game it's pretty good.
But I have no idea what they will do to it when they get the NA servers for it up. You need a good PC for it.
[YOUTUBE]P6MQ8T9Lems[/YOUTUBE] (hype reel)
And this.
[YOUTUBE]G-AaCPE1VM0[/YOUTUBE] (basics of gameplay)


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2012)

Ok Ok  don't want to get too off topic, this is still the nintendo thread after all.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Ok Ok  don't want to get too off topic, this is still the nintendo thread after all.



technically this could be on the wii U since it's on the Vita for free as well.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 22, 2012)

Eh well phantasy star online 2 is a Sega game ._.

And sega decided to play ball with level 5 XD


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2012)

but sega also let nintendo use the rights for bayonetta with PLATINUM O_O


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2012)

Most of the companies are derping in some way atm. :V


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 22, 2012)

*Indie Developers Discuss*












And here is another E shop title on the way 


Editors of Nintendo Life talk about the E shop


Great news guys 


The Dark Souls II Petition is 522 away from having  15,000 signatures


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 22, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOjXBhD12fA[/YOUTUBE]



Never really played the HD ninja gaiden games but  does all that blood spatter on the screen when your actually playing, its annoying to me, like when it splatters on the camera in the movie,  that shouldnt happen unless its first person and your samus wearing a helmet and you have water smacking your visor. Otherwise I just so no to the liquids on the screen.


Eh Im interested in getting Momiji and Kasumi. The game coming with Ayane already is nice. 

But I still have to be convinced to get it lol XD


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 22, 2012)

Red Steel 2 was an amazing experiences for me. The WM+ was too good..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 22, 2012)

Hey malvo I got a present for ya!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 22, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Hey malvo I got a present for ya!



Yeah I know about this, Wiimote still broken


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 22, 2012)

Is you're wii mote is  borken borken?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 22, 2012)

Whats a borken? lolz.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 22, 2012)

Yo Asa I posted that already. I dont post a ton of links for you slickbacks NOT TO READ THEM !



Now WATCH DA KNIGHTWING!


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 23, 2012)

Wait... Huh?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 23, 2012)

Shigeru Miyamoto interview!


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 23, 2012)

Can't even buy 18+ games yet?

What _is_ this shit??


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 23, 2012)

It's only in UK's case digitally, lrn2read. JAP/NA are in the clear.

It's still a retarded thing to happen though.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 23, 2012)

I never said 'in America'; learn to read. 

Stupid is stupid either way, as far as that shit goes.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 23, 2012)

^ Lol its a German law, you can not view adult content unless its after 11 pm.

Its a 6 hour time limit in germany and a 4 hour time limit for the rest of the UK XD


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 23, 2012)

What I meant is the issues with the Wiimote in BO2 still there. They have yet to fix it. It is broken. I can't stand a chance vs DA players.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 23, 2012)

Yep borken borken.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 23, 2012)

Omg ZombiU.. One of the best scene ever in a Zombie game. Zombies dancing disco music. Love it lol


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 23, 2012)

They doing the taokaka wiggle?^


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 23, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I never said 'in America'; learn to read.
> 
> Stupid is stupid either way, as far as that shit goes.



Where did i imply that you mentioned "in America"? I was only stating UK being the victim of the law while NA/JAP are scott free. I'll say it again, lrn2read, dipshit. 

What this guy said.  At least we know that NoE isn't going to put up with it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 23, 2012)

Or are they


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 23, 2012)

Well Satoru just came out of his shell, he cant afford not to lol. He should have just ran away to be honest, Fucking with Germany never goes well lol.

HEIL DEUSTCHLAND HEIL MEIN HOMELAND


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 24, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Where did i imply that you mentioned "in America"? I was only stating UK being the victim of the law while NA/JAP are scott free. I'll say it again, lrn2read, dipshit.
> 
> What this guy said.  At least we know that NoE isn't going to put up with it.



Reading comprehension isn't the problem here.. You compensating for something? 

I directed my post towards the UK shit, which I care not for since you killed any interest I had in it. 

Move on.

Anyway, back to the topic: _Fuck_ men's asses.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## "Shion" (Dec 24, 2012)

That's.... Monster Hunter, yes?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 24, 2012)

Naw thats you getting pwned.

Because we all know you are just a skanky bitch Shion


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 24, 2012)

A whore, yes; but skanky? 

Come on now...


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 24, 2012)

lol that Aoashira had perfect timing.  Accidental, but still perfect.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 24, 2012)

Like a perfectly erect cock.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 24, 2012)

What is up with you and your homoerotic obsession with the male anatomy?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 24, 2012)

He's probably gay  not that there's anything wrong with liking men or women if that's your thing.

Also, probably getting wii u tomorrow guys


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 24, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> What is up with you and your homoerotic obsession with the male anatomy?



What's up with you and hating?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 25, 2012)

*Wii U Gamepads are region locked*



*snickers heavily*


----------



## dream (Dec 25, 2012)

Eh, not a big deal.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 25, 2012)

Same here, nut it is rather funny when you look at it from another perspective.

I'm sure GAF must be having a ball with this at the moment though.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm sure 'nut' is having a _great_ time.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 25, 2012)

Who in america would go all the way to europe to buy a gamepad?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 25, 2012)

Or who would import 

I can see how its stupid, but i can't really find it in myself to care about something that'll probably never affect me or a majority of users to begin with to the point of making a big stink about it. I've heard some people are going to boycott the system because of it, don't understand that at all.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 25, 2012)

That's just typical overreaction, it'll settle down in a couple days or so. Heck, i never really cared about the 3DS being region locked in the first place so why should i give a damn about the Gamepad's situation? Especially when it's just a controller with a touchscreen in the middle.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 25, 2012)

Yeah you did...

You wouldn't shut your ass up about 3DS skins and shit available only in the yellow land or Europe. 

I was there... I know because I _trolled_ your bitchass hard.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 25, 2012)

You must be doing the same with the Wii U Sugar channel eh shion?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 25, 2012)

Sugar channel?

Ohhhhhhh SHIIIIIIIT.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 25, 2012)

Lol do you really pay 80$ a month for porn? XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2012)

Why would anyone every pay for porn? So much of it is free and plentiful on the internet that it really doesn't make sense to subscribe to streaming services.

Oh well, the gamepad's full potential will finally be unleashed with that service in tow


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 25, 2012)

Lol I dont know thats like asking people why they pay for anime^

Im sure you pay for Neon Alley Kira lol
I guess some people would pay to prevent themselves from being mentally scarred with horrible pronz

"SugarDVD, which offers unlimited adult TV streaming on your PlayStation 3, iPad, Xbox 360, or Android device, has announced that it’s bringing its application to Wii U. SugarDVD offers unlimited streaming porn straight to your video game consoles for $7.95 a month. The application is apparently launched through the web browser, and offers high quality, full length movies.

Thanks, Leiru"


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 25, 2012)

No, no, see... I'm just ready to laugh my ass off at this idiocy.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Lol I dont know thats like asking people why they pay for anime^



I'm still puzzled as to why people pay for anime when it's also free and abundant. 





> Im sure you pay for Neon Alley Kira lol
> I guess some people would pay to prevent themselves from being mentally scarred with horrible pronz


So, it's a streaming service or actual channel?
*googles Neon Alley*

lol, I thought you were going to link me to a porn streaming site. 

So, it's a (all dubbed) anime service. Hmmh...interesting, but why would I pay for something I have most likely seen already? 

*has only watched 1 (out of nearly 1500) anime series via streaming and that was only because I wanted to check out Hulu+ features during my free trial*


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 25, 2012)

Because people are _idiots_.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 25, 2012)

Damn straight gigga^

I dont watch porn anyhow so no links will be provided XD

From what I read it seems like its a channel.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 25, 2012)

No I meant Giggggggaaaa you Jigga because you aint a fresh baked wigga

No waggle to dis whootay.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 25, 2012)

Razr, ur scarin me bro


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 25, 2012)

You're lucky im not gigyas


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 25, 2012)

And what in the _fuck_ is that?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 25, 2012)

This bitch aint even played Earthbound?^

The fuck is this?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 25, 2012)

Yo momma.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 25, 2012)

Been playing some Darksiders 2, loved the original, totally underrated, loving the sequel. The RPG elements are freaking awesome, having "rare" weapons that can feed on other weapons in order to level them up is really nice. The map and inventory on the gamepad, is just convenient as hell.

The WiiU is certainly spoiling me, I'm playing Dishonored on PS3 and Witcher 2 on the 360 and I hate not having the gamepad to play them with. I actually find myself looking down at my hands expecting a screen there...


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 26, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> This bitch aint even played Earthbound?^
> 
> The fuck is this?



Never cared for it.

Looks boring as fuck, as well.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 26, 2012)

Looks can be deceiving....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 26, 2012)

So...got the wii u for Christmas and am playing NSMBU  cheaparses got me the basic edition  atleast had the courtesy to buy a 4gb usb drive for me to use with it 

..You CAN use those with wii u right?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 26, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Looks can be deceiving....



That's what I thought for Paper Mario's ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass, but my mistake was actually trying out the game. 

I've been going with my gut ever since. Hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## Aeon (Dec 26, 2012)

So, black or white? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 26, 2012)

Many shades of both exist.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 26, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> So...got the wii u for Christmas and am playing NSMBU  cheaparses got me the basic edition  atleast had the courtesy to buy a 4gb usb drive for me to use with it
> 
> ..You CAN use those with wii u right?


 I think you cant...



Aeon said:


> So, black or white? Decisions, decisions...


 White than the epic skin..


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 26, 2012)

Just to go against his ass, I say choose black.

For obvious reasons.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 26, 2012)

Yeah, nig is gonna choose black.


----------



## dream (Dec 26, 2012)

> When Wii U launched in the UK last month its software struggled to make an immediate impact on the sales charts, with only Nintendo Land and New Super Mario Bros. U making into the all-format top 40 at 26th and 36th respectively. Considering only 40,000 Wii U systems were out there, it didn't appear too distressing.
> 
> Sales since then, however, have not improved, with last week's sales chart providing some disappointing reading for Nintendo UK. New Super Mario Bros. U and Nintendo Land have both failed to make it into the most recent top 40. Of course there are still fewer Wii U consoles out on the market right now than other consoles, but Nintendo will hope this improves in the coming months.
> 
> ...





I wonder how online sales are in the UK for Wii U games as I keep hearing that prices are too high at retail.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 26, 2012)

Wow, freaking 40k.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 26, 2012)

these numbers were cooked by sources biased against nintendo. i'm pretty sure from knowing quite a few biased people in my day


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 26, 2012)

^Wait, really? If so, i nearly had a heart attack from that.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 26, 2012)

Sure, when nintendo fails things were biased against it


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 26, 2012)

Nintendo is doomed!!!!
*Spoiler*: __ 



 since 1996


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 26, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> ^Wait, really? If so, i nearly had a heart attack from that.



 

Again? You guys...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 26, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Sure, when nintendo fails things were biased against it



*cricket, cricket, cricket*

0/10, kiddo.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 26, 2012)

Kinda ridiculous since Nintendo has never really failed yet so.


----------



## dream (Dec 26, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Kinda ridiculous since Nintendo has never really failed yet so.



Virtual Boy was a colossal failure.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 26, 2012)

Even if the Wii U under performs (which i doubt once Ninty's big hits come in), they still have the 3DS to latch on since it's dominating Nippon consistently as we speak. Think of if as a sorta similar GC/GBA type of situation. Accept hopefully without the Wii U becoming another GC 2.0 in terms of sales and market share. 



> Virtual Boy was a colossal failure.



Then there's the poor old GC.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 26, 2012)

*stares at my giant collection of GC games*

Right... failure.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 26, 2012)

GameCube was not a failure lol. It didn't make a huge splash, but neither did the original Xbox (which sold only a little less than the GC). The PS2 completely took the spotlight. A failure implies that it sold terribly and damaged Nintendo in a somewhat significant way, which was not the case. GC and Xbox sold _well_. 

Meanwhile, PS2 raped.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 26, 2012)

PS2 raped both their mothers and fathers single handedly. 

Bro...PS2 is the greatest console of all time no doubt


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 26, 2012)

But didn't the GC sold somewhere around 20 million units? Which was less than the N64 and could be the least sold Nintendo home console? Plus i'm pretty sure that Nintendo stated that they could've pulled out of the console business race if the Wii couldn't sell more than the GC, since the GC had a tough time trying to reach the mass market at it's time. Though i did hear that they also still made some profit off of it so _eh_. 



> PS2 raped both their mothers and fathers single handedly.
> 
> Bro...PS2 is the *greatest console of all time* no doubt



*Ahem*. Bitch plz. That title also belongs to both the DS/SNES as well. Especially the DS, tore the market's ass like no one's bitch.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 26, 2012)

the DS is a handheld not a console 

and SNES.......it was decent  but it didn't do anywhere near PS2's numbers and didn't have anywhere near as many games, we're talking over 2000 games for PS2 compared to the 780 of SNES. *ITS OVER 2000*!

With PS2, literally anything you wanted out of a games console at the time you got. You wanted FPS? You got FPS. You wanted JRPG? More jrpgs than you know what to do with. You want fighters? More than anyone could count. You want action/platforming/adventure titles with a dash of racing? Well you got all those and combinations of those  Most importantly, it had the most exclusive titles too as well as the best by far.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 26, 2012)

Who gives a damn. 

The rest i can agree with rest besides "the best". Not only is that a subjective view point, it is also blatantly ignoring the worst games that were on the PS2, along with the shovelware and such that were exclusive (which thank god isn't as close to the Wii's catalog since it's quality support was pretty balanced). Remember the dog-tured that was the Uzumaki Chronicles series? But granted the DS or SNES weren't in the clear when it came to shovelware either. So hold your high horse right there mister.  Oh and "decent"? Hell naw it was the shizz back in the day. Just like the PS2, even if the SNES's quantity software was lower. My point i'm trying to make is that the PS2 is *NOT* the best (a.k.a. the one and only) console out there regardless of how many awesome/amazing titles it received. But don't take this the wrong way, the PS2 was like the god of the 6th gen era. But it definitely wasn't the only one to rip asses and receive support/exclusives. DS/PS2/SNES were like the holy trinity of their perspective generations era, even if one or two of them were lacking in some genre areas compared the PS2. They certainly weren't slouches when it came to sales and support, unless you want me to add in the ground breaking revival of gaming console that is the *NES*. And if i recall, the *DS* was the cited to be the ONLY Nintendo product to even reach close to the PS2 with 152M units world wide compared to the PS2's 154M. 

Again, i still love and adore the PS2. But it certainly isn't wasn't a perfect console that bared little flaws, just like the DS & SNES. In the end, i still regard all three of them as truly spectacular hardware devices of their generations. That's that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 26, 2012)

... that's acceptable i suppose

Although i'd like to hear these PS2 "flaws" you speak of (and don't say disc read errors, my original ps2 only crapped out after 8 years of use because of that )


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you. 

I would rather not get too far into that subject. It could probably start up a mini war on consoles/handheld whatevez. So i'm going to leave it right there and get back on to the topic. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



And do not assume that i don't have a points to bring up on it's  flaws!


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 26, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Who gives a damn.
> 
> The rest i can agree with rest besides "the best". Not only is that a subjective view point, that is blatantly ignoring the worst games that were on the PS2, along with the shovelware and such that were exclusive (which thank god isn't as close to the Wii's catalog since it's quality support was pretty balanced). Remember the dog-tured that was the Uzumaki Chronicles series? But granted the DS or SNES weren't in the clear when it came to shovelware either. So hold your high horse right there mister.  Oh and "decent"? Hell naw it was the shizz back in the day. Just like the PS2, even if the SNES's quantity software was lower. My point i'm trying to make is that the PS2 is *NOT* the best (a.k.a. the one and only) console out there regardless of how many awesome/amazing titles it received. But don't take this the wrong way, the PS2 was like the god of the 6th gen era. But it definitely wasn't the only one to rip asses and receive support/exclusives. DS/PS2/SNES were like the holy trinity of their perspective generations era, even if one or two of them were lacking in some genre areas compared the PS2. They certainly weren't slouches when it came to sales and support, unless you want me to add in the ground breaking revival of gaming console that is the *NES*. And if i recall, the *DS* was the cited to be the ONLY Nintendo product to even reach close to the PS2 with 152M units world wide compared to the PS2's 154M.
> 
> Again, i still love and adore the PS2. But it certainly isn't wasn't a perfect console that bared little flaws, just like the DS & SNES. In the end, i still regard all three of them as truly spectacular hardware devices of their generations. That's that.



One thing I learned from fucking all your mothers is this:

Get to the damn point, or bitches will get bored QUICK. 

Exhibit A. ^


----------



## DedValve (Dec 26, 2012)

Whats with all this PS2 talk bullshit in a WiiU thread?


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 26, 2012)

Don't you want the wii u to be as successful as the PS2?


----------



## Aeon (Dec 26, 2012)

And white it was.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 26, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> Don't you want the wii u to be as successful as the PS2?



We all did with the PS3. And with how the market if shifting nowadays, PS2-like sales will never happen again. Just look at the DS vs 3DS sales comparisons.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 27, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> Don't you want the wii u to be as successful as the PS2?



_Fuck_ no! 

...... Yes


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 28, 2012)

So i bought madworld, last story and mario galaxy. My Wii adventures start for real


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 28, 2012)

You'll enjoy all three.

BELIEE DAT.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 28, 2012)

Only problem is...i bought them on amazon :/ I HATE WAITING


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 28, 2012)

Too late, brudda.

Might as well grab a book and roast some marshmallows.


----------



## Aeon (Dec 28, 2012)

I added everyone who listed their Nintendo Network ID in the gaming contacts thread. Mine is Aeon83 for whoever wants to add me.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 28, 2012)

Will do when I get that shit.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 28, 2012)

@Inu. Splended! .........


*Spoiler*: __ 



WHY THE HELL DIDN'T U ORDER XENOBLADE????


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 28, 2012)

What the hell???!?! Amazon is charging a whopping $129 price tag for Xenoblade?!?! 

Even the freaking used games have jacked up the prices from $67-79. 

I R Mad.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 28, 2012)

Gamestop guys. Gamestop.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> What the hell???!?! Amazon is charging a whopping $129 price tag for Xenoblade?!?!
> 
> Even the freaking used games have jacked up the prices from $67-79.
> 
> I R Mad.



Gamestop is the only retailer that sells Xenoblade new because of a deal with the publisher. Those inflated prices are personal sellers or imports.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 29, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> @Inu. Splended! .........
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



All in due time   of course its very expensive, which is why i didnt buy it now 

btw, my Nintendo network ID is gonna be Inutaihanyou, same as my PSN ID and 360 account


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 29, 2012)

Well take your time because that post was before i looked @ the Amazon BS price tags. 

Just in case, you should also get Skyward Sword once your other three titles are delivered.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 29, 2012)

My Full list of games to buy for Wii U currently as i was never a Wii owner, its pretty expansive already  Is it suitable or are there any on there not worth getting? Also, is motion plus required for skyward sword and what exactly is it?


Zombie U
Need For Speed Most Wanted
Sonic All Stars Racing Transformed
Injustice Gods Among Us
Aliens: Colonial Marines
NBA2K13
Rayman Legends
Super Smash Bros 4
The Wonderful 101
Bayonetta 2
Lego City Stories


Wii Motion Plus
Analog Stick
Goldeneye 007
Super Mario Strikers Charged
Super Mario Galaxy 2
The Conduit
Xenoblade Chronicles
DonkeyKong Country Returns
Kirby’s Epic Yarn
Zelda Skyward Sword
Arc Rise Fantasia
Call Of Duty 3
Xenoblade
Need for Speed Undercover
Soul Calibur Legends
Guilty Gear Accent Core
Phantom Brave: We Meet Again
Final Fantasy Crystal Bearers
Fragile Dreams
Metroid Prime 3
Super Smash Bros Brawl
Need for Speed Nitro
Tatsunoko Vs Capcom
Sonic Colors
Muramasa the Demon Blade
No More Heroes
No More Heroes 2
MarioKart Wii
Super Paper Mario
Legend Of Zelda Twilight Princess


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 29, 2012)

So... Should I get a copy while I have the chance?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 29, 2012)

Its gonna be a very rare item eventually


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 29, 2012)

Aw well, fuck. 

Guess I'll fish it out somewhere..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> My Full list of games to buy for Wii U currently as i was never a Wii owner, its pretty expansive already  Is it suitable or are there any on there not worth getting? Also, is motion plus required for skyward sword and what exactly is it?



Yes, it's required for Skyward Sword since the game's mechanics are mostly built around it (in a good way lol).



> Zombie U *-good*
> Need For Speed Most Wanted *Nice*
> Sonic All Stars Racing Transformed *Must-have*
> Injustice Gods Among Us *Idk haven't played it*
> ...



Most of the "*Idk*" in the bolded from me stem from not playing the games you've listed, so i couldn't give you a valid impression of them. Otherwise, solid list. Especially from someone who hasn't owned a Wii since launch when everyone and their mothers have one already lolz. 



"Shion" said:


> So... Should I get a copy while I have the chance?



Copy of what?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 29, 2012)

That Xenoblade ass shit.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 29, 2012)

Dayum. Slick choice. 

I'm screwed @ the moment though since Amazon doesn't want my money for Xenoblade. And i haven't found the closest Gamestop retail i could find yet. So it's either Persona 4 or TWEWY for my purchase possibly tomorrow....


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 29, 2012)

All the gamestops in my area have it, so fuck.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 29, 2012)

what exactly is m otion plus??


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 29, 2012)

*What are Nintendo's teams working on now*

Hajike From Kyoto Report



> *EAD Kyoto Group No. 1 *- Mr. Hideki Konno - Mario Kart U ?
> *EAD Kyoto Group No. 2* - Mr. Katsuya Eguchi - Nintendo Land & Wii Sports U
> *EAD Kyoto Group No. 3* - Mr. Eiji Aonuma - Undisclosed Zelda Projects
> *EAD Kyoto Group No. 4* - Mr. Hiroyuki Kimura - Pikmin 3 & NSMBU DLC & NSMB2 DLC
> ...


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 29, 2012)

Many of those seem... What's the word I'm looking for?

Oh! Stupid. 

Now, the first 1/3 seem 'aight'.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> what exactly is m otion plus??



play Red Steel 2 and find out. Wow is not in your list 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11yZgeQdDM4[/YOUTUBE]

God I did love that game. One of the most underrated game in the Wii library


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 29, 2012)

Although that shit was significantly better than the first Red Steel, didn't it also suck _major_ dick?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 29, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Although that shit was significantly better than the first Red Steel, didn't it also suck _major_ dick?



no, in fact the Motion Plus in that game is awesome. SS failed to match it then again they are different game, mechanics and design. It is better for FPS.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56SXuLcaKtc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 29, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> no, in fact the Motion Plus in that game is awesome. SS failed to match it then again they are different game, mechanics and design. It is better for FPS.
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56SXuLcaKtc[/YOUTUBE]



Maybe I just don't understand the whole 'motion plus' bullshit, but all I saw as far as 'motion' is concerned, was horizontal and vertical slashes... 

I was expecting actual swordplay or some shit, but I should've known better. 

As you said, shooting seems far better, though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 29, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> *Maybe I just don't understand the whole 'motion plus' bullshit, but all I saw as far as 'motion' is concerned, was horizontal and vertical slashes... *
> 
> I was expecting actual swordplay or some shit, but I should've known better.
> 
> As you said, shooting seems far better, though.



is more than that Shion, you have to play it to see the different. Believe me, that game amazed me.  

You do feel like you are using a real sword. The combat mechanic of that game is so fucking awesome.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> what exactly is m otion plus??



It's techically an enhanced 1:1 version that used to be an add-on for the Wii remote. Nowadays it's standard built-into Wii remotes, so you can just look for one and BAM it's already there. 

@Huh? They are working on Galaxy 3? Where does the source of the info come from?? (Not talking about GAF). It looks like speculation to me.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 29, 2012)

They gotta milk the cow _some_way, brothabean.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 29, 2012)

It is speculation most likely, or else they would have announced it...also, thanks for the description Senju  I will try and get a motion plus add on..the controllers i'm seeing with it built in a a bit expensive


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 29, 2012)

> They gotta milk the cow someway, brothabean.



Better not be expired milk once we see the results. 



> also, thanks for the description Senju  I will try and get a motion plus add on..the controllers i'm seeing with it built in a a bit expensive



They're $40 these days so i don't really how it's a bit on the expensive side, plus they're less of a hassle to invest on with the built-in brand. Unless you already have a Wii remote that isn't doesn't have the motion plus in it?

Also, Inuhan. How's the OS speeds for the Wii U going along?

(Btw you forgot to add Monster hunter 3 Ultimate on your list. )


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah...the person who bought me the wii u got a "good deal" on a wiimote, but didn't know it needed a nunchuck and motion plus, so i have to buy those separately. I already bought a nunchuck(what i mistakenly referred to as an "analog stick" in that list i made) a few minutes ago, it was only 10 bucks so i'm looking to buy a cheap motion plus sensor, if you manage to find a good deal anywhere for cheap let me know 

And so far the OS speeds are pretty decent, not as fast as they could be, but i'm not too fussed on waiting so the roughly 10 seconds i'm sitting there aren't too bad

( it depends on if you'd say Monhan 3 is a good place for a newbie to start the Monster hunter journey)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> *Yeah...the person who bought me the wii u got a "good deal" on a wiimote, but didn't know it needed a nunchuck and motion plus, so i have to buy those separately. I already bought a nunchuck(what i mistakenly referred to as an "analog stick" in that list i made) a few minutes ago, it was only 10 bucks so i'm looking to buy a cheap motion plus sensor, if you manage to find a good deal anywhere for cheap let me know *
> 
> And so far the OS speeds are pretty decent, not as fast as they could be, but i'm not too fussed on waiting so the roughly 10 seconds i'm sitting there aren't too bad
> 
> ( it depends on if you'd say Monhan 3 is a good place for a newbie to start the Monster hunter journey)







Never look back man.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 29, 2012)

It says not available


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> It says not available



I also posted the Amazon link. Not available online for Gamestop.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 29, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I also posted the Amazon link. Not available online for Gamestop.



You did that after for Amazon you ninja  Let me check it out and see what it is


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh, then i guess a cheap deal for an add-on motion plus is where you'll have to go then. Shoot! 

I see, well hopefully Nintendo hurrys up and fix it sooner than later for everyone. I and many others want a smooth OS experience and fixing kinks are a "must" for that. 

Ask Death-kun, it's a MonHun wiz and even i never played the series before. Plus the Wii U version is really temping for me along with having online and friend chat on it, the gameplay also seems to hold up quite well imo.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 29, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Oh, then i guess a cheap deal for an add-on motion plus is where you'll have to go then*. Shoot!
> 
> I see, well hopefully Nintendo hurrys up and fix it sooner than later for everyone. I and many others want a smooth OS experience and fixing kinks are a "must" for that.
> 
> Ask Death-kun, it's a MonHun wiz and even i never played the series before. Plus the Wii U version is really temping for me along with having online and friend chat on it, the gameplay also seems to hold up quite well imo.


 yeah, the RS2 combo is the best deal for it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 29, 2012)

Wasn't there a Skyward Sword/Motion + deal as a bundle before? Or unless that one isn't cheap either.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 29, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Wasn't there a Skyward Sword/Motion + deal as a bundle before? Or unless that one isn't cheap either.



for the first Shipment and pre orders. You can still find it but not at that price.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 29, 2012)

Is it above $50-60 or am i missing something?

Not that i need it since i already have the game lol, but i was just wondering since i remembered seeing it from last year.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 29, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Is it above $50-60 or am i missing something?
> 
> Not that i need it since i already have the game lol, but i was just wondering since i remembered seeing it from last year.





$69.99



$169.99 on Amazon. so yeah


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 29, 2012)

That's pretty crazy broz


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 29, 2012)

Dayum. Expected but pretty hefty on the second one.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 29, 2012)

Does motion plus only work for certain games, or does it work with all Wii software?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 29, 2012)

Depends on the game.

I think you're good with newer shit after Red Steel 2.

Anything before that is iffy.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 29, 2012)

The controller works regardless.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 29, 2012)

He's asking if all games work with motion plus, not if the controller works.. 

Of _course_ the fucking thing works regardless.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 29, 2012)

All games do work with motion plus, whether they use the added benefits are not is irrelevant.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 29, 2012)

That's what he is asking, fool. It _is_ relevant.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 29, 2012)

Actually it is kind of relevant for me. I'm debating whether or not its worth buying motion plus because there are a very limited amount of games i'm reading on wiki that actually use it or require it...is it worth the money

*edit*

Ninja'd


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 29, 2012)

Most games coming out will require it from here on out, is my guess.

Might as well.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 29, 2012)

Which games? For Wii U?  Not really interested for Wii games since that's been dead for a while, but if a lot of Wii U games are coming out with wii mote+ motion plus functionality...


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2012)

Fuck everything that has to do with the wiimote.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Which games? For Wii U?  Not really interested for Wii games since that's been dead for a while, but if a lot of Wii U games are coming out with wii mote+ motion plus functionality...



Yeah, that's what I mean.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 29, 2012)

yeah, maybe i will get one after all.

Fuck, i am not used to this peripheral bullshit. Atleast with Microsoft and Sony its not shoved down my throat to enjoy the games

Nintendo of old never forced you to use their peripherals, but i guess new Nintendo is so desperate to make up for their weakness in terms of third party games and decent tech that they need to make them a requirement for people to gasp at how "novel" an idea it is. Its just a fucking power glove controller


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 29, 2012)

.... Dude, its updated technology, chill yo giggle tits.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't care what it is, have it included or don't have it. I am really not used to this peripheral stuff but i'll work through it. Won't like it though


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 29, 2012)

Lawl.

I like mine because its blue and bigger


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2012)

Nobody wants to buy Nintendo's additional plastic shit, because it's just that, *shit*. It was the worst aspect about this generation as a whole. You can forget all the bad opinions on DLC and DRM's. Plastic garbage that costs $30+ is a travesty, and that includes all the Guitar Hero shit as well.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 29, 2012)

Lol Guitar Hero


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2012)

I'll just name all the garbage shit because why the fuck not. 

All fucking terrible and required to play certain shit.
Guitar Hero (Guitar, Drums, Mic)
DJ Hero
Wii Nunchuck
Wii Motion +
Wii Sensor Bar
Wii Balance Board
Wii Zapper (not sure on this never bought it)
Vitality Sensor
Xbox Kinect
360 $100 wireless adapter
PS Move
3Ds Circle Pad Pro

These two not so bad because you can just throw it out. *still shit because its worthless*.
_Free but still annoying Kid Icarus stand garbage thing
Wii Condom things as well_

I'm sure there's fucking more of it too.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 29, 2012)

.... You know I dont see why you guys are still complaining about this shit. Its been like this since the 90's. You all seem to have short term memory.

The peripherals have always been for the casuals. I'd expect you guys to be complaining more about having to use batteries  and shiz.

The Wii Remote plus is really just their to combat sensitivity complaints

You guys do see the price of spare controllers right? 50$ has always been the case. And lol no one remembers the Xbox and PS1 peripherals and the NES ones? Those things were pretty expensive but yeah you never really needed them.  

The circle pad pro I never found a particular use for.

I rarely buy accessories for my things anyway, since I never use them lol. I just buy external hard drives, SD cards and bigger batteries.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2012)

Name some shit, we're making lists now.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2012)

And I just want something to be mad at, it's what this section is about now right? Not liking video games?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 29, 2012)

Its been like this since the 80s bro. And i'm not complaining that there are peripherals, just that multiple versions of these peripherals not included with the base unit are *required* to enjoy Nintendo's games.

On a better note though, just got my Madworld and The Last Story in the mail


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its been like this since the 80s bro. And *i'm not complaining that there are peripherals*, just that multiple versions of these peripherals not included with the base unit are required to enjoy Nintendo's games.
> 
> On a better note though, just got my Madworld and The Last Story in the mail



I fucking am.

And I'm aware there has always been peripherals, I'm just mad that they're tied to games I actually want to play. And they don't need to be, example: every fucking Wii game ever.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 29, 2012)

Well, then, aren't we saying the same thing if you take my whole quote into context?  we should agree


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2012)

Fine fine, I'm done.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> On a better note though, just got my Madworld and The Last Story in the mail



Where's Galaxy? 

I also finished ordering off Persona 4 online. Can't wait ti'll it ships so i can dust off my PS2 again!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 29, 2012)

Galaxy will be coming tomorrow i think  Can't wait for that. too bad i have to wait to get my nunchuck to even play any of them :/ :/ :/


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 29, 2012)

Wii Motion Plus is really only something you need for Skyward Sword.

So... you dont really need it unless you wanna play that XD

Beside when you have Xenoblade all you need is your wii mote XD


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 29, 2012)

well there are wii u games coming out that will require the wii mote right? So i might as well get it


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 29, 2012)

Besides Nintendoland & part of NSMBU's multiplayer control schemes, i doubt it in the future.



> Beside when you have Xenoblade all you need is your *wii mote* XD



Classic controller says hi.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 29, 2012)

This thread in the previous page until now.



we were doing so well


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 29, 2012)

I prefer the Wii mote controls to the classic controller on Xenoblade 

The classic controller I just use for virtual console games really.

My god the DS has a shitload of RPGs.

Any of you guys play Knights in Nightmare or Black Sigil

How about Luminous Arc 2?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 29, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I'll just name all the garbage shit because why the fuck not.
> 
> All fucking terrible and required to play certain shit.
> Guitar Hero (Guitar, Drums, Mic)
> ...



lol you forgot Wii Speak..

anyway I disagree with the those 3..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 29, 2012)

*RUMOR - Monster Games working on new Diddy Kong Racing for Wii U*


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> lol you forgot Wii Speak..
> 
> anyway I disagree with the those 3..



Nunchuck was overpriced otherwise fine.
Motion Plus wasn't utilized as much as it was promised.
Sensor Bar, fuck that thing.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 29, 2012)

Its included in the product lol

AANNNNYYWWWAAAYYY 

Sega should let someone remake Sands of Destruction for the 3DS and fix the  story from the 3rd quarter of the game on.

Lol here's something someone said about Xenoblade



Kinda funny I found that page looking for an explanation of a particular quest XD


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Its included in the product lol
> 
> AANNNNYYWWWAAAYYY
> 
> Sega should let someone remake Sands of Destruction for the 3DS and fix the  story from the 3rd quarter of the game on.



The Wii came with a nunchuck and wiimote, but who played that thing alone? You needed more wiimotes and nunchuks.

The Sensor bar, fuck that thing.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 29, 2012)

Well yeah. But I never had to pay for them lawl


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 29, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Nunchuck was overpriced otherwise fine.
> Motion Plus wasn't utilized as much as it was promised.
> *Sensor Bar, fuck that thing*.


But I need the sensor bar to play FPS in my WiiU


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 29, 2012)

Not in Call of Duty Lol you can use the game pad for that XD


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> But I need the sensor bar to play FPS in my WiiU



Candles, makes your house smell nice. And you won't just let them sit behind your TV for a few years if they fall.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 29, 2012)

> Not in Call of Duty Lol you can use the game pad for that XD



Especially since the Gamepad has a built in sensor bar.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 29, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Candles, makes your house smell nice. And you won't just let them sit behind your TV for a few years if they fall.





Thats the crappiest analogy I have seen in over 5 years


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 29, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Not in Call of Duty Lol you can use the game pad for that XD


 I refuse to use any other controller. Wiimote all the way.



Gnome said:


> Candles, makes your house smell nice. And you won't just let them sit behind your TV for a few years if they fall.


 Oh >_<



Asakuna no Senju said:


> Especially since the Gamepad has a built in sensor bar.


 Well I can do this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTLRdP9oOfw[/YOUTUBE]



what Gnome hates, I love.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 29, 2012)

... Yo Malv... that is exactly what I meant...

I know you love your Wii motes you dont have to remind me XD


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 29, 2012)

So i heared today that CoD's numbers on the Wii U community (in terms of people being online) spiked up. What could that mean?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 29, 2012)

^Everyone is buying the 549$ Wii U bundle from Gamestop (4 GAIMES AND SCREEN PROTECTORS/SKInS AND SHIZ WITH MAH BITCHIN BLACK WII UUUEEEEEEZZZZZ!!)

Probably....

I mean what else would cause a Blops spike?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Thats the crappiest analogy I have seen in over 5 years



That is not an analogy. You can use candles in place of a Wii Sensor bar.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 29, 2012)

And you can also stick fire crackers up your ass and fly them over the moon.

So, point being?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> And you can also stick fire crackers up your ass and fly them over the moon.
> 
> So, point being?



No you cannot.

And it's not an analogy. It was a statement.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey Death-kun! If your reading this, has those Wii U board doing @ GaymeFaqs currently? Since i haven't bothered posting in that piece of shit at all!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 30, 2012)

A statement? I think not, its an utter logical fallacy if you think comparing the likes of fire to a sensor bar could ever equate in a rational train of thought.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2012)

Gnome said:


> That is not an analogy. You can use candles in place of a Wii Sensor bar.



Really? I should try that some day.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 30, 2012)

Has anyone gotten any game and/or console freezes with their Wii U's? I ended up getting my Deluxe after Christmas. It's run pretty well for the most part but I've gotten two freezes while booting up NSMBU, and NG3. Both where after pretty long gaming sessions. It's not crashed AT ALL while playing Nintendoland (where I heard alot of people where getting hard-locks).

 I'm just not used to Nintendo products freezing, that's what my 360 and PS3 do occasionally.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2012)

Well you guys wanted HD


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> A statement? I think not, its an utter logical fallacy if you think comparing the likes of fire to a sensor bar could ever equate in a rational train of thought.



The hell are you on about?

I'm speaking literally here. Two candles on top of your TV put out the same signal as a Wii Sensor bar.

I think the science behind infrared technology is pretty rational. The sensor bar doesn't work on voodoo magic.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 30, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Well you guys wanted HD



Would the switch the HD really cause this problem for the Wii U though? It did seem to have been a common issue with alot of systems. Not sure if it's just because they are launch systems or not (and since my Wii U was a gift for Christmas, I don't actually know if it was bought near launch either).


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2012)

The lock-ups I would attribute probably to the systems RAM. While it does have plenty of RAM, it's pretty slow.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 30, 2012)

I personally doubt that its an actual architectural problem myself. It might have more to do with Nintendo's somewhat poor programming of the OS than the actual hardware inside the unit. Gotta get on those fixes pronto.

Of course it looks bad when the Wii U dashboard is only 720p in upscaled 1080p whereas even a 6 year old system like the PS3 is native 1080p on the XMB. DOZE JAGGIEZ.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 30, 2012)

Couldn't care less about the dashboard's resolution, it's the OS speeds that definitely need to be patched up and pronto.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 30, 2012)

I agree  its just something to take note of rly.

Also, i guess i'll hav to get a classic controller as well. Not worth getting a Pro controller , classic controllers are pretty cheap nowadays from what i hear, and also compatible with any pro controller games for Wii U?


----------



## Masurao (Dec 30, 2012)

Some people have said they think it's software others think it's hardware. I'm not exactly sure which is right and wrong. I just know some folks have said their Wii U's haven't hard locked at all, and some say their's freeze's 1-2 times a day.

I've seen it reported on nearly every individual game for different people, so it does seem to be a rather common issue.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 30, 2012)

Classic controller<pro controller

Lawl voodoo magic
Your fault for not being clear. I thought you were just spouting bullshit XD  Candles are dangerous anyway. 

Its not a hardware issue.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 30, 2012)

can the pro controller be used with wii games?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 30, 2012)

I dont know. 

I sitll lol at people who want xenoblade in HD. The Wii U upscales it and it looks fine in wide screen mode on the Wii.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 30, 2012)

Maybe so that people can stop whining about it's low resolution textures/jaggies and how it could possibly open to to recognition from the console market, this increasing chances for sales if Monolith Soft wanted a do ever for Xenoblade's popularity. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



lol.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 30, 2012)

They should just sit down and be happy that they dont have to wait for the map  to load all the damn time and just how much of a blended masterpiece of simultaneous optimization it is lol^

Game has epic physics lol


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 30, 2012)

Monolith wants to be the next bethesda, hopefully thats in the good way and not in the crap way


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 30, 2012)

Keep the vitality of the over world and the epic physics and make an involving JRPG gameplay wise and their next game will go over well.

Contest style.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Monolith wants to be the next bethesda, hopefully thats in the good way and not in the crap way



What's the crap way?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 30, 2012)

Whats Bethesda really like btw?

And hopefully Monolift soars up their popularity so that their titles can see better from now on, especially since they are pretty much buddy/buddy with Ninty since they became 1st party. Can someone give me info on how well their titles like Xenogears/Xenosaga sold? Do they at least break at around 200k or higher?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 30, 2012)

Gnome said:


> What's the crap way?



bugs upon bugs upon bugs. terrible customer support. et al.



Asakuna no Senju said:


> Whats Bethesda really like btw?
> 
> And hopefully Monolift soars up their popularity so that their titles can see better from now on, especially since they are pretty much buddy/buddy with Ninty since they became 1st party. Can someone give me info on how well their titles like Xenogears/Xenosaga sold? Do they at least break at around 200k or higher?



When bethesda are good they are *really* good. When they are crap, well....its about equivalent


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> bugs upon bugs upon bugs. terrible customer support. et al.



Some bugs are fun. Bad customer support is never good though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 30, 2012)

Really though, i wish japanese devs would understand..i don't need anything over the top or unreasonable. Just give me a good story, characters and we're straight. That's your forte. You can continue to make traditional turn based JRPG's forever if you want. 

If that's what it takes to keep you making good shit, you don't have to emulate "western" developers or whatever by making bullshit like Quantum Theory or Mindjack(one of Toriyama's frankenstein babies). Just make a good game and acclaim will follow


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2012)

I kind of like when companies try to do new stuff though. Even if it is shite; because there's always the chance that someone will do something new and right and it'll be magical.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 30, 2012)

I see. But i'd still like the have info on wether Monolift's titles sell well or not.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 30, 2012)

It will sell well regardless if they give it  great story and ost in edition to what I stated above

They say they are making a flashy game, I think that means they are going to do something in space. 

With epic gun fights.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 30, 2012)

I know what they did, i'm just wondering how well they *sold*. Especially since Monolith used to be published by Bandai before they gave em' up for Nintendo.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 30, 2012)

Well i'm guessing they sold well considering they were able to make 3 sequels to Xenogears before stopping 

I really enjoyed all of them, although the space opera fashion of the first one was kinda boring at first


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 30, 2012)

here is your answer Inu, read all the the posts to get the full picture


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 30, 2012)

404 - page not found it says


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 30, 2012)

Clever innit^


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Developers discuss the next-gen nature of the Wii U*



> *ZombiU senior scriptwriter Gabrielle Shrager:*
> 
> ?Next-gen? Or Next-next-gen? Depends what you mean by that. With the Wii U, Nintendo has definitely recognized the importance of fast chips speeds and cutting-edge graphics, but that is not the hart and soul of the machine.?
> 
> ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 31, 2012)

Basically "blahblahblah hey look at the gamepad!"  Its not such a novel concept that the others have to be worried about it. It gives Nintendo something in their corner and that's what matters to their drawing people to the system. It may be a gimmick but its a pretty decent one.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 31, 2012)

Well it's better than their 3D gimmick, that's for sure.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 31, 2012)

Well you are going to be stuck with 3D for a long time lol^

I feel like Im one of the few people who never turns the 3D off.

I even left it on in Tales of the Abyss XD


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 31, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Well it's better than their 3D gimmick, that's for sure.



You mean 3DS


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Don?t count on late Wii U ports from Capcom*

Capcom has announced one game for Wii U thus far: Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate. The company has other titles in store for the console, but don?t expect late ports. That means the chances of seeing the likes of Resident Evil 6 and Lost Planet 3 on Wii U aren?t too high.

Capcom?s Christian Svensson said the following when asked about older ports for Wii U:

*?With regard to WiiU, in general we?re looking forward, not back so late ports are generally not on the table.?*



Good, we don't need those bad games.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 31, 2012)

There was a resident evil game rumored for Wii u, maybe it was something super secret and exclusive


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 31, 2012)

Well its not a Revelations port lol


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 31, 2012)

It better be


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 31, 2012)

Lol well Capcom says they arent working on any Wii U ports.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 31, 2012)

WELL FUCK THEM THEN 

Who will make the gamez?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 31, 2012)

They making new Wii U gamez

DARK STALKERS 4! Lol I lol'd at the person who said that on Siliconera


I wonder if  Iheartradio will work on the Wii U browser


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 31, 2012)

An enhance version of Revelations with the Upad would be awesome and welcome.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 31, 2012)

If there are no ports, than the wii u is doomdededed

i hear there are zero wii u games coming out in january. IS THAT CORRECT?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 31, 2012)

No Inuhan~

Dont feed the Hatiffinen machine

Hey guys loookie here




Oh and FEZ is coming 

Phil is definetly bat cracketty


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well i guess when they do over DMC again wii u owners will jump for joy.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah we wont have to be shamed with the crappy alternate reality travesty and instead have a real core DMC5/6 with Hideki Kamiya working on it along side a new Viewtiful Joe/Okami title on the Wii U!

In the meantime they'll make a E-Shop title; DMC 52 Pick Up.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy new year guys...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 1, 2013)

You too Malvo.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 1, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Don?t count on late Wii U ports from Capcom*
> 
> Capcom has announced one game for Wii U thus far: Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate. The company has other titles in store for the console, but don?t expect late ports. That means the chances of seeing the likes of Resident Evil 6 and Lost Planet 3 on Wii U aren?t too high.
> 
> ...



No innovative and fantastical RE6? 

No shakespearean or gamechanging DmC? 

No extremely competitive, heartstopping SFxT? 

No Marvelous, Ultra, HD Remix edition of MvsC3?

No wonderful, self contained story with plenty of action gameplay Asuras Wrath?


Say it ain't so Capcom!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 1, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> You mean 3DS



Umm no, try again peasant.


----------



## dream (Jan 1, 2013)

DedValve said:


> No innovative and fantastical RE6?
> 
> No shakespearean or gamechanging DmC?
> 
> ...



No big loss in my eyes.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 1, 2013)

In my view its more of a gain than a loss


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 1, 2013)

I just ate a bowl of chicken  but yeah, configured my Nintendo ID a few days ago, you guys should add me


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 1, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I just ate a bowl of chicken  but yeah, configured my Nintendo ID a few days ago, you guys should add me



you add me, Malvingt2


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 1, 2013)

No you ADD ME Inutaihanyou


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 1, 2013)

Ugg hurry up with some actual news Iwata/Nintendo, i've been dying for something since the last Nintendo Direct.....fuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 1, 2013)

2013 is just barren for this console.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 1, 2013)

Q1 maybe, but not as a whole for the rest of the year. Hopefully Q3 and onward have more to offer.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 1, 2013)

By that time 720 will most def have been announced and it'll be too late to reclaim hype


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 1, 2013)

Yeah for NA/EU possibly. But Japan doesn't give a damn about MS outside of releasing multiplats with the PS3. Remember, Japan is Sony/Nintendo centric so anything could play out.

Nintendo may have screwed up on occasions but it's never too late for the Wii U to at least regain some hype, especially for the PS Vita.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 1, 2013)

Yeah and that also doesn't take into account Sony announcing either!   Ninty is gonna get swamped, they gotta buckle down and get to work QUICK


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 1, 2013)

Well if Sony takes long for the PS4 to come out at around 2014, then Nintendo has plenty of time to turn things around for a year. Just like the 3DS! Remember the NGP comments (Nintendo Got Pwnd)? Exacta. 

I agree, but lol the chances of Nintendo getting swamped are 40-50 considering the still have the 3DS which is printing millions of yen @ Japan. Even with the GC's failures they still had to the GBA to rely on as well, plus we have to remember that the market is changing so we can't entirely say for sure how things will play out for Sony's case. But i hope for god sakes they don't repeat the Vita's steps because they're gonna need a turn around this gen! (Hopefully....)


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 1, 2013)

Wii U   ! WHat's your SN senju?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 1, 2013)

How U will play next. :ho

I beg ur pardon?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 1, 2013)

U have an account to Nintendo Network don't you? What's your S/N on there?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 1, 2013)

Err...i don't have a Wii U nor a NN account yet.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 1, 2013)

UM.....WUT.


----------



## dream (Jan 1, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> By that time 720 will most def have been announced and it'll be too late to reclaim hype



It's a likely scenario.  I can see games like Zelda grabbing some hype but the console as a whole won't be hot news.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 1, 2013)

INU U FREAKING LOSERRRRRR!!!!!!!!!! 

@Solaris. 3DS, 2011, lagging sales, Vita announced, hype for Vita risen + 3DS "doomed!" trolling, price drop, Q3/Q4 Zelda + MK7 + SM3DLand, upscaled holiday sales, no longer doomed. 

Let's not write it off *yet* until we see this year's results as a whole, i'll also cite once gain that the Xbox brand is not popular in Japan unlike Nintendo's and the PS's. That is all.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 1, 2013)

I picked up one of these for myself over the holidays. Don't really have any games for it aside from Nintendo Land. Still pondering of two others to pick up one of which will very likely be Ninja Gaiden 3 Razor's Edge.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 2, 2013)

Well, _fuck_ me.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2013)

I knew you were gay "Shion", it must've been the Ippo ava that set off my suspicions.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't trust NIntendo's online shit, not until they get that whole "your account is locked to your console" shit sorted out. If they don't it'll be retail only for me on Wii U 

Its 2012 Nintendo,  the age of digital translucency, its time you started acting like it


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 2, 2013)

Gnome said:


> I knew you were gay "Shion", it must've been the Ippo ava that set off my suspicions.



You think Ippo is gay?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 2, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I don't trust NIntendo's online shit, not until they get that whole "your account is locked to your console" shit sorted out. If they don't it'll be retail only for me on Wii U
> 
> Its 2012 Nintendo,  the age of digital translucency, its time you started acting like it



LOL

You a derp Inuhan.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Metacritic bemoans 2012's lack of quality*



> Significantly fewer games received an average review score of 90 per cent or above in 2012 than they did in the preceding three years.
> 
> That?s according to review aggregation site Metacritic, which says that just 18 games (14 of which were on console) achieved the higher score bracket last year. By comparison, 32 games (23 on console) achieved that feat the year before.
> 
> ...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 2, 2013)

Now I remember why he was called racist lol 




And lol  


Here's a treat for you inuhan 


Pikmin 3 info 

Comments are a lol


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 2, 2013)

What in the hell is going on here? I get banned for 3 days and you guys do some _productive_ research?

Shit, I gotta do my job better..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 2, 2013)

Shion was banned?

Lol didnt notice man.

Im always doing productive research but I get ignored for the most part lol.

Y'all dont even see when I edit my posts with more stuff XD


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 2, 2013)

I notice that shit.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh why thank you.

I see you a lurking Sotei


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 2, 2013)

2012 lacked quality? 

Xenoblade Chronicles, Gravity Rush, Kid Icarus: Uprising, Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance, Sonic the Hedgehog 4: Episode II, and many other awesome games made last year a fantastic year even without the Wii U. Plus the Vita launched.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 2, 2013)

a combination of brand fatigue and rehashed ideas is to blame  we need some new fucking IP's that push the boundaries of creativity that aren't fucking FPS's 

I guess everyone is waiting for for the new consoles to come out to reveal at E3


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 2, 2013)

Vita sucks Ultima. 

No real reason for an American to get one XD. Its a nice machine, but.. its trying to hard to be a console XD

SMT>Persona. Plain and simple. We already have a crapton of RPGS anyway. Atlus gets enough of my money already.

Soul Sacrifice looks like a pure lore game with a nice concept but its eh...


Now if the Tales team could stop humping the Vita's ass things would be Golden


.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 2, 2013)

You know I have always been of the impression that Hardcore Gamer meant a person who appreciates good games, those that game with a passion matched only by  those with a wish to create . Not these shoot em up action ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).. its not fun lol.

I played Xenoblade, I had fun like a boss(lol I was fangasming by the time I was in Mechonis field), I played Twewy I enjoyed having fun with it. I played Tales of the Abyss on my 3DS and well point is I sunk 325 hours of pure gameplay over 3  playthroughs into that sucker.  At this point the next time I restart it  I can play it as hard or as easy as I want it to be and go through it doing that one sidequest I never finished ( getting guy's final costume lol, still wished the made one more costume for Luke, the garb he wears in the final scene looks so nice, best costume.)

You know its like that feeling when you're playing chrono triggers as a young lad and you get pleasantly surprised by the fact the game is so far from over after you kick Magus' behind to die kingdom come.

Thats what I love about my JRPGS, give me great mechanics and characters and I am set. That is why I cant wait for SMT IV 

So a mahjong game thats more than a mahjong game


Huh I might finally learn how to play mahjong now lol, it definitely get one of these if they had one for Go, I always get confused when I try to play it XD I really like Go though


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 2, 2013)

Hardcore gamers = ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who spend their days doing nothing but playing games.

Whatever games they may be.

A _good_ gamer plays worthwhile games.

A casual gamer plays SOME games that _good_ gamers play once in a while.

Then there's me.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 2, 2013)

Lol shion, you play eroges nd some of the stuff good gamers pussyfoot with


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 2, 2013)

Naa, I just play some outlandish shit...

Snake Eater and Project M once I feel like whooping ass, too.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 2, 2013)

Dont play this then lol


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 2, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> We need some new fucking IP's that push the boundaries of creativity that aren't fucking FPS's



There are more new IPs than you think that aren't FPSs. Gravity Rush, Xenoblade Chronicles, and Rhythm Thief & the Emperor?s Treasure are new IPs that are very creative and awesome.

We're also getting The Last of Us and Beyond: Two Souls this year, so that's two new upcoming IPs.

Kid Icarus: Uprising isn't really a new IP, but it's essentially reviving a formerly dead IP that only had two games with completely different gameplay compared to the older games, so it could be considered a ''new'' IP if you want.

I'm not sure what you're looking for, but there are some new IPs if you actually took a look around.


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 2, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Dont play this then lol



Did someone actually just posted a link to Nintendo Life on this website? Holy shit, I have been on there for four to five years. If you ever see an user called Knux, that's me.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 2, 2013)

You really dont come here to often do you then lol?

I've been posting stuff from them since the last thread.

Holy crap we got to 51 pages rather quickly

I really like the magazine and their reviews, but its a UK magazine so I have to go elsewhere for American release dates. Wish we had an english one like that one lol


> " The point of his statement is that Japan used to be a beacon of light and innovation in the industry. Their games were full of imagination and epic wonder and strange quirky things we would never have otherwise seen.
> 
> Where as now the vast majority are stupid cut scene and QTE filled action games and rehashed JRPGs we've all played a thousand times before. In other words they have completely stagnated.
> 
> Of course there are many exceptions but the wider point is valid. As Inafune seems to have also recognised."



 What do you guys think of that?  

All I really have on my mind at this point is Platinum Games better not go bankrupt XD


And lawl 


> "And on the subject of hand-holding, modern western developed games are as guilty of this as any other. How many 'blockbuster' titles with their 'massive open worlds brimming with possibilities' basically boil down to looking at a flashing beacon on a map, mindlessly or auto traversing to said beacon, completing a simple challenge and rinse repeat. But what about all those side quests? Those characters? Those over arching stories? That's what all 'real' gamers want? No?
> 
> No
> 
> ...




On that note any of you interested in what Miyamoto said about Pikmin 3?


> "
> perhaps we should exclude Nintendo here explicitly
> 
> Absolutely not. Zelda Skyward Sword exhibits a good few of the worst sins of contemporary Japanese game development, and even the Mario Galaxies do (here are three extra lives, please wait 30 seconds and press A six times to collect them and get on with the damn game).
> ...



Lol all these reactions being aimed at a guy who hates Halo. Eh guy is a nutbag who doesnt really communicate effectively anyway .

But lol at all these  peoples comments


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 2, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Dont play this then lol



What in the _fuck_?

I can shit better games than that...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 2, 2013)

What I find hilarious is the Anonymous notes series was a 3 title bundle for 5 dollars that was divided into 3 games in the west  and sold for 2 dollars each yet each individual title  gets at least a 5/10 XD

This game is 6 dollars and only manages a 3/10 Erhmalol


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 2, 2013)

Holy damn.  

In any case, I may be getting Black Ops 2 out of popular demand from my friends and cousin Id for me to play with them. 

Dunno if I should...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 2, 2013)

I played and liked BO1, i hate BO2 and returned it after a few weeks. The single player might as well play itself, its even more hands off and scripted than it usually is


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 2, 2013)

Like I said 

If you want Multiplayer you get the Monster Hunter. I want the new weapons from MH4 now. lol

I hated that Ice/grand canyon place, so bloody annoying, faster load times are really a blessing XD


Now I WANT TO TALK PIKMIN DONT START TALKING ABOUT KID ICARUS 'LEST YE BE LOOKING FOR A FISTICUFFS!


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 2, 2013)

Pikmin is something i would play, and am interested in getting.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2013)

It's still Pikmin though, not exactly a console seller imo.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 2, 2013)

Its not the same without the snide stare from that  long haired fellow Gnome.

Kick astro boy to the curb and go get that sig back or you are gonna grow sidewise.


I want Pikmin system seller or not. Its fun.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 2, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Its not the same without the snide stare from that  long haired fellow Gnome.
> 
> Kick astro boy to the curb and go get that sig back or you are gonna grow sidewise.
> 
> ...



I'm with this fucker.^

And I don't think that's astro boy... Seems like one of those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) characters from Persona game.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2013)

^ Persona and Astro Boy are both awesome. Suck wiener "Shion". 

Just sayain, I'm not going to go out and buy a WiiU for Pikmin. If Nintendo comes out with a system seller and I do buy the WiiU, then Pikmin is definitely on my pick up list.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 2, 2013)

My introduction to Pikmin was from the library with New play control.

I had seven days with that game along with Monster Hunter Tri. 

Im definitely buying a Wii U for pikmin.  And wonderful 101. And bayonetta 2. And to play all those god damn ports.


Never really enjoyed persona because I always felt they were inferior to everything else Atlus puts out.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2013)

I want a 3D Mario game or a Zelda game.

If Nintendo makes a sequel to Donkey Kong 64 though, I would have a heart attack.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 2, 2013)

Im content with NSMBU since I havent played Mario in a while. Dont have any mario games on my 3DS

My cousin had galaxy 2 and I played that for like a week.

So I want to see the new Yoshi game.

And this really annoys me



The casing looks so good, I dont even care if its a fantastic Wii game or not. GIMME.

I dont even feel like searching for a rip of it!

I have No more heroes but I want to collect a copy of it and its 80$ on Amazon. Come on. Skies of Arcadia and Arc Rise fantasia have ridiculous prices as does the Gamecube fire emblem

And then we have the Xenoblade CD sound track costing more than the game itself lol.  80$ for four CDS ._. 

Hrrn wish I had gamefly right about now so I could try fragile dreams.

Here is your list of confirmed



Question how long has bayonetta 2 and the wonderful 101 been in development? Did you see the Trailer for them on  Hulu?


I keep hearing people are enjoying ME3 on the Wii U ._.

Listening to my premium soundtrack CD for the Last story(Pre-order) and the music is so god damn wonderful. So what did you guys think about the game? Still slightly annoyed they left out that track from the climax fight.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 2, 2013)

Just to tell U shion-senpai, his name is Teddy on Gnome's avy. 

And welcome back bitch!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 2, 2013)

^ Dont ignore me and contribute BITCH!^
Sure you got something to say!


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 2, 2013)

I would've bought a WiiU just for Pikmin 3.

I've been waiting for that game for years.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> ^ Dont ignore me and contribute BITCH!^
> Sure you got something to say!



Too bad none of this is actually true.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2013)

Gnome said:


> Too bad none of this is actually true.



But that's the point gnome.
You'd get it if you have seen the 5th element.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 2, 2013)

Eh that isnt important.
Things just have to be smooth and easy for them all to get *sleazy*


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> But that's the point gnome.
> You'd get it if you have seen the 5th element.



Haven't seen it in years. Don't really remember much about it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 2, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I played and liked BO1, i hate BO2 and returned it after a few weeks. The single player might as well play itself, its even more hands off and scripted than it usually is



I skipped 3 CoD games and I got BO2 ,I enjoying. I am really happy that I got it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 2, 2013)

After looking at the PAL charts on the Wii U today (), NoE seriously need to bump up their marketing skills and get the masses to notice the console before the other two come out. And i'm sure Nintendo isn't going to ignore that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 2, 2013)

This you mean?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 2, 2013)

? That's news to me, does that take into part of why the Wii U's sales in both software/hardware charts have been a big soar in the ankle so far?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2013)

Gnome said:


> Haven't seen it in years. Don't really remember much about it.



[YOUTUBE]NObmvV-lywc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2013)

That's 2 hours too long.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 2, 2013)

She dies in the end


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 2, 2013)

Were the people who made that movie on crack? Lawl

Way to zany


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 2, 2013)

I saw it as a kid, good movie  although the main bad guy was a giant sentient sun from outer space coming to smash into earth 

And in the end she had to kill it by shooting a giant ice lazer out of her mouth and freeze it to death  Or atleast from what i can recall


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 2, 2013)

Eh its nothing like Lavos lol. Or the Outsider XD

But seriously  "Why in the Hell is it eating up all the satellites"

XD I cant stop laughing *rams face into desk*
Oh my god the Presidents face in the last scene is just so god damn funny 

Here something relevant


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh, here we go.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 3, 2013)

DedValve said:


> She dies in the end



I remember enough to know that's not true.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 3, 2013)

Ain't nobody got no _time_ for that shit.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 3, 2013)

what the fuck is a full movie doing on YT

thought they try and get rid of that shit


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 3, 2013)

Dunno. It been up there for months XD

Some stuff for you all


Oh by the way if you leave the system idle for 90 minutes it will shut itself off but you can turn that feature off


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 3, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Ain't nobody got no _time_ for that shit.


 Lol man I just watched it. Seems like you're kinda shiz lawl. Movie marathon TONIGHT  courtesy of youtube


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh my lord this review


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm not sure if that rumor you gave me about Zelda Wii U from Zelda Universe is legit.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 3, 2013)

Lol I didnt think so either.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 3, 2013)

Then why'd you link me it?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 3, 2013)

Because I knew the skeeters were coming


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 3, 2013)

No, he just knew you'd fall for it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 3, 2013)

Yet i *questioned* it. 

Oh hey your ass is back Senpai! Was was all the banning buisness for?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 4, 2013)

Trolling/Flaming/Spamming is what it said, but they missed a _lot_ more offenses to that list.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 4, 2013)

I want this game to be port on the WiiU. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JX56QXZgzhs[/YOUTUBE]

I know, a DBZ game but I missed it...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 4, 2013)

*Analyst: Wii U sales below expectations*



Lol'ing hard @ "next gen, Nintendo to go portable market-only, no hope for Wii U posts".


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 4, 2013)

Well, we can guess that it won't replicate Wii's success already. But to say it won't be successful is pretty short sighted.


----------



## Corruption (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah, it's entirely too early to tell, just look at how the PS3 turned out.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 4, 2013)

Like we should believe anything the "analyst", who is supposedly a mere Gamestop employee, says. Like other retail stores don't exist.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 4, 2013)

I liked DBZ games back in the Budokai 3 era.

Shit was beast.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 4, 2013)

The budokai games and tenkaichi games were boss. Before that all we have were shin boduten games and ultimate 22(as well as final bout but that was super rare and like 100 bucks each)


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 4, 2013)

Budokai 3 was best, IMO.

Shit was quick, graphics were clean, and camera stayed fucking still.. Not like in BT.

Cheapness was way lower on that bitch, too, unlike SSJ4 Gogeta in BT3.

Talk about Mandingo cocks up your ass, bro...

Shit stung for _days._


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 4, 2013)

Raging Blast was the right the direction even tho with the flaws, The cancel system is one of the best idea for a dbz game ever. The problem was that it was an unbalanced one. Raging Blast 2 everything went south.


RB
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGgiIilZa74[/YOUTUBE]

BT3
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mX9uxvTNWv4[/YOUTUBE]

even with RB different flow, the game won my heart.



"Shion" said:


> Budokai 3 was best, IMO.
> 
> Shit was quick, graphics were clean, and camera stayed fucking still.. Not like in BT.
> 
> ...


 BT3 was the best game Imo.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 4, 2013)

Two words : Super KamehamehaX100

Also,raging blast one and 2 sucked  utimate tenkaichi also sucked. This generation's dragonball z games were fucking crap. As opposed to the Naruto games which were cool


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 4, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Two words : Super KamehamehaX100
> 
> Also,*raging blast one* and 2 sucked  utimate tenkaichi also sucked. This generation's dragonball z games were fucking crap. As opposed to the Naruto games which were cool


 I disagree. RB was a good dbz game with great content, high level play. The problem was that costume was broken and the unbalanced Cancel system. Normal was the way to go.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 4, 2013)

I know I'd give the advantage to Budokai 3 over Tenkaichi 3 any time even though I do like them both.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 4, 2013)

I liked B3 cause it was the penultimate evolution of the budokai series after experiencing 1 and 2. The super over the top animations, the pretty good campaign mode, the pretty fun battle system and customization aspect. everything clicked. Especially that cool arse opening


----------



## Aeon (Jan 4, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I liked B3 cause it was the penultimate evolution of the budokai series after experiencing 1 and 2. The super over the top animations, the pretty good campaign mode, the pretty fun battle system and customization aspect. everything clicked. Especially that cool arse opening



[YOUTUBE]SBB6_jYO6LQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 4, 2013)

This mother fucker. this mother fucker right _here._^


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 4, 2013)

Aeon said:


> [YOUTUBE]SBB6_jYO6LQ[/YOUTUBE]



I love all the songs he does, it makes me so nostalgic for cha la head cha la, but for my memories with the B series specifically i can't get into it. B3 only had the instrumental with some crappy rock music in the backround for it, but it's what i remember as a kid so i'll have fond memories of it. B2 i think did the same and B1 had Rock the Dragon. Why they had that from Ocean dub yet Funi's dub in the game i won't ever understand


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 4, 2013)

Cha la was my fucking jam.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 5, 2013)

For the UK folks


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 5, 2013)

Monolith Soft made this.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 5, 2013)

So when does the next new Wii u game come out


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 5, 2013)

I dunno but I post a lot of news and links here, my twitter is really an interesting place lol

 I'll leave this for you hear again


cant find what I did with the other relevant 2013 link

Oh and  this  
"We love to say "Look forward to it!" a lot here at Square Enix; but I'd like to ask all of you what your most anticipated "Look forward to it!" moment is for 2013. It could be a game release, a game announcement, a new console announcement, or just a great gaming moment with your friends!

Let us know below! "

Incoming Twewy 2  3DS/Wii U X-play comments.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 5, 2013)

Hopefully we get more of Nintendo's reactions and statements to combat sales for Janurary/Febuary and beyond because sub-100k numbers will look painful until the next 3D Mario/Zelda arrive.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 5, 2013)

You best hope you get you''re Wii U soon^

I see you eyeing that 549$ Gamestop bundle :>


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 5, 2013)

Anything over @300-350 = hell naw.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 5, 2013)

Lol okay. Honestly I have a bunch of games to buy XD its really making it hard for me to save up enough to purchase it  myself.

Wish I won that stupid Gamestop contest and got my eight Wii u games with the deluxe set.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 5, 2013)

I want fucking versus and type 0 and KH3 and Bravely Default to come out SE in 2013 =XXX

And i want you to KEEL LIGHTING


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 5, 2013)

That's understandable lolz. 

Btw, can you or anyone list me some PS3 third party exclusives? Just curious since we all know that most of Sony's third party exclusive support from the PS2 have drifted towards the Xbox 360 in in regards to multiplat once the PS3 arrived.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 5, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I want fucking versus and type 0 and KH3 and Bravely Default to come out SE in 2013 =XXX
> 
> And i want you to *MAKE MOAR LIGHTING* pek pek



MOAR RAITONINGUUUU????? DOUBLE DONE.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 5, 2013)

Lightning did look nice in the article. But i dont like any recent FF's. Gimme


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 5, 2013)

I'll list some of my games for you Senji

Naruto ultimate ninja storm 1, Tekken Hybrid, Ratchet and Clank HD all the other PS3 Ratchet games, Resistance series(insomniac is not first party), Demon's Souls, Tales Of Graces F, Tales of Xilla 1 and 2, Valkryia Chronicles...Hyper Dimension Neptunia, basically a SHIT LOAD of small JRPG type games like Disgaea, Alteir Ayesha..fuck there's still a glob of exclusive PS3 third party games, its actually just a majority of the *major *franchises that have become multi plat.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 5, 2013)

Which most are snubbed Ps3 ports...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 5, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'll list some of my games for you Senji
> 
> Naruto ultimate ninja storm 1, Tekken Hybrid, Ratchet and Clank HD all the other PS3 Ratchet games, Resistance series(insomniac is not first party), Demon's Souls, Tales Of Graces F, Tales of Xilla 1 and 2, Valkryia Chronicles...Hyper Dimension Neptunia, basically a SHIT LOAD of small JRPG type games like Disgaea, Alteir Ayesha..fuck there's still a glob of exclusive PS3 third party games, its actually just a majority of the *major *franchises that have become multi plat.



Isn't Ratchet & Clank a 1st party title? (Or so i thought?).

I wonder how that compares to the 360/Wii's third party quality exclusive titles....


*Spoiler*: __ 



*snickers*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 5, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Isn't Ratchet & Clank a 1st party title? (Or so i thought?).
> 
> I wonder how that compares to the 360/Wii's third party quality exclusive titles....
> 
> ...



insomniac is not first party. They own their ratchet series and their Resistance series.  They are moving to multiplatform now though.

And i think Wii and 360 have had plenty of good exclusives..or atleast what i can tell from Nintendo, that's really all i can find from them now that i am buying wii games. but that's more of a matter of third parties not wanting anything to do with the wii and less to do with nintendo actually caring about that.

They'd rather have first party titles anyday.

360 has had a decent linup throughout its life time too, although not as much as either of the other ones.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 5, 2013)

....Xbox has Halo. Ps3 has... Uncharted.


I really hated this gaming generation.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2013)

Both are good franchises.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 5, 2013)

Shooters just bloody shooters.

Uncharted hurts my eyes . So gringy.
Uncharted's puzzles are just geh.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 5, 2013)

@Inu. Oh i see. Thanks for the clear up.

I'm guessing you weren't a fan of consoles this generation? St.?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 5, 2013)

Pretty sure summing up this generation as "shooters" is as stupid as summing up last generation as "plat-formers"


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 5, 2013)

No, I was disappointed with the lack of innovation. ^ My two least favorite genres lol

Atlus  and Platinum Games carried this generation for me. Sigh.

Nintendo was fine really my Wii got its usage. But as you can see Im not a big mario fan XD


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 5, 2013)

Well hey at least the DS era was nothing to snuff at.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah its surprising really I stay in my house and play my 3DS all the damn time. Next to the outlet.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 5, 2013)

Intriguing.  I'll admit myself that I've been mostly doing more handheld gaming activities than console one's, though i still need moar gaemz on my PS3/Wii since i missed out on some lol.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 5, 2013)

I consider this gen really the one that will either make or break the industry. Some really good teams came out of this gen. But they really need to up their snuff and figure out what the hell it is they are going to do. They need the direction to get out of their aimless ambling pace

You didnt buy the Ps3 version of Bayonetta did you Asa?

Glad I played it on the Xbox lol.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 5, 2013)

Its a chicken or egg scenario really i think. devs are afraid to try new things and copy what everyone else does because it means a lot for the game to succeed and it hurts a lot more if it fails these days.

Its why everything has turned into either call of duty or uncharted with multiplayer this generation IMO atleast


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 5, 2013)

Mhm. So lets talk action games. Thoughts? Brawlers, side scrolling  beat em ups ala viewtiful Joe

Honestly though Inu , that is what I loved about the DS era. The RPG games on it were risk takers and sure they arent perfect but they are trying to find that system that element that makes it an enjoyable fresh experience.

But still the most important part of an RPG is the story and the characters. Like with Sands of Destruction. A great premise but in execution  halfway through the characterization and the story just falls apart. Making things a little bit more difficult would be nice as well


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't like Uncharted.. I believe it is overrated it. it is decent tho..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 5, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I consider this gen really the one that will either make or break the industry. Some really good teams came out of this gen. But they really need to up their snuff and figure out what the hell it is they are going to do. They need the direction to get out of their aimless ambling pace
> 
> *You didnt buy the Ps3 version of Bayonetta did you Asa?*
> 
> Glad I played it on the Xbox lol.



I only played the demo. And i sure as hell am not going anywhere near the retail version for my PS3, and since i'm not interested in the 360 i'm basically screwed until Platnum Games port the first one to the Wii U.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 5, 2013)

Lol well dont bug HIdeki Kamiya about it on his twitter feed XD


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 5, 2013)

Console loyalty just limits one's choices  Or atleast that's how i always thought of it.

 well, kamiya did kind of hint that they'd do something for Bayonetta 1 when Bayonetta 2 comes out on Wii U, maybe on the same disk?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 5, 2013)

I played Bayonetta on the 360. What a great experiences..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 5, 2013)

People are only loyal to the frugality of their wallets. And Nintendo.

Everyone else is a hardcore ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Who enjoy a good ol 89/100


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 5, 2013)

^ You've "never run into a Sony fanboy"? Really, i sincerely doubt that myself.


As for Bayonetta Malving, great fun  although i always wondered if there was a way to unlock the regular pistols you used at the beginning of the game. I'd like to play the entire game like that, challenge myself a little bit


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 5, 2013)

I think you've been playing Dark Souls too much Inu


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 5, 2013)

i didn't like it as much as Demon's Souls 

Blighttown's framerate killed the experience for me


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 5, 2013)

I thought so XD You seem like a Demon Souls kinda guy

I should stop assuming everyone makes it their daily prerogative  to fangasm over the new stuff all day every day


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 5, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ You've "never run into a Sony fanboy"? Really, i sincerely doubt that myself.
> 
> 
> As for Bayonetta Malving, great fun  although i always wondered if there was a way to unlock the regular pistols you used at the beginning of the game. I'd like to play the entire game like that, challenge myself a little bit



I fell in love with that game.  I had some much fun with that game and my 360..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 5, 2013)

Look at that wiggle smack. Get up in that Inu.

Thoughts?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 5, 2013)

Get..get up in that??


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2013)

I saw the word wiggle.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 5, 2013)

This may be irrelevant to the topic but screw it.

OMGSW2345212GGEE3GSSW3RBR5YU I FINALLY GPT MY PERSONA 4 COPY FROM THE MAIL TODAY!!!! 

Time to go dust off my sexy PS2 now.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 5, 2013)

Good for you Senju   Now to wait for PS5


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 5, 2013)

I heard a Persona game was listed during the 3DS's E3 2010 conference. But who knows lol.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 5, 2013)

To everyone that's been trying to add me on the WiiU, I'm not sure what's up. My Mii's name is Jason, but my NNID is definitely Marlouchu. I don't know why it isn't letting you guys add me.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 6, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I heard a Persona game was listed during the 3DS's E3 2010 conference. But who knows lol.



That would be awesome.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2013)

What I fell in love with was Bayonetta's ass.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 6, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> What I fell in love with was Bayonetta's ass.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm gonna try to add some of you guys instead and see if it works. 

EDIT: Ohhhhh, I think I know what the problem is. I haven't gone through the initial setup for the friend list yet. That's what it told me when I tried to add Malvin as a friend.

EDIT 2: Okay, I've added a bunch of you. Malvingt2, Sotei, Aeon, BrandonHeat, Violent-nin and Kira.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2013)

You're just doing that _now_?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey lookie frozen


----------



## Gnome (Jan 6, 2013)

Trine 2 is a good game, I liked the first more though. I guess it was number 2's end, much easier than the first.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2013)

Trine?

Heard that shit was 'aight..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 6, 2013)

Trine is a good platformer.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2013)

I keep thinking you're talking about Braid, ma bad.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 6, 2013)

My Reggie is Body


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 6, 2013)

My body is _Reggie_. :ho


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 6, 2013)

He took ova ya bahdy?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 6, 2013)

Aye! 

So now that the casuals are pretty much not coming back for the Wii U, does this mean that the shovelware count will be less than the Wii's? Because i sure hope so.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 6, 2013)

Any word on if they plan on bringing hitman absolution to the wii u?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 6, 2013)

^ No plans as far as i know 



Asakuna no Senju said:


> Aye!
> 
> So now that the casuals are pretty much not coming back for the Wii U, does this mean that the shovelware count will be less than the Wii's? Because i sure hope so.



Its already gotten a shit down of shovel-ware like "Sports challenge!" Go look at amazon if you don't believe me.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 6, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> This may be irrelevant to the topic but screw it.
> 
> OMGSW2345212GGEE3GSSW3RBR5YU I FINALLY GPT MY PERSONA 4 COPY FROM THE MAIL TODAY!!!!
> 
> Time to go dust off my sexy PS2 now.



*currently playing Persoan 4 on my sexy backwards compatible PS3*


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 6, 2013)

]

Oh look mario warfare part 2 


Have you all watched a Fistful of Rupees?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 6, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm gonna try to add some of you guys instead and see if it works.
> 
> EDIT: Ohhhhh, I think I know what the problem is. I haven't gone through the initial setup for the friend list yet. That's what it told me when I tried to add Malvin as a friend.
> 
> EDIT 2: Okay, I've added a bunch of you. Malvingt2, Sotei, Aeon, BrandonHeat, Violent-nin and Kira.



ohh ok Death Kun.. I am going to check my WiiU later on.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 6, 2013)

Tron Legacy Wii U game?

Eh?

Oh and this


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 6, 2013)

Death Kun added it


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 6, 2013)

Excellent.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 6, 2013)

Excellent you say?


----------



## Aeon (Jan 6, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm gonna try to add some of you guys instead and see if it works.
> 
> EDIT: Ohhhhh, I think I know what the problem is. I haven't gone through the initial setup for the friend list yet. That's what it told me when I tried to add Malvin as a friend.
> 
> EDIT 2: Okay, I've added a bunch of you. Malvingt2, Sotei, Aeon, BrandonHeat, Violent-nin and Kira.



Yeah, I noticed it finally updated from provisional friend on my end.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 7, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Excellent you say?



I would buy a Weed just to troll people like this.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 7, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> I would buy a Weed just to troll people like this.



I think it'd be a bigger surprise if you bought one and DIDN'T troll people like that.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 7, 2013)

Why wouldn't I? 

Come on, man.. it's like you don't know me at _all_!!


----------



## Sotei (Jan 7, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Excellent you say?




That's a load of bullshit. There are no colors except for black and white when you draw, it'd be funny if it was accurate, but it isn't.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 7, 2013)

*'Crysis 3' not coming to Wii U due to lack of "business drive"*




> *Crysis 3 won't receive a Wii U version, it has been confirmed.*
> 
> Despite being a "possibility" last year, CEO and founder of Crytek Cevat Yerli said "there is no Wii U version" due to a lack of "business drive" between publisher EA and Nintendo.
> 
> ...





EA still acting butt hurt after the Origins fiasco.

I am so glad Nintendo said no even with EA hate now.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 7, 2013)

Obligatory lol EA


----------



## dream (Jan 7, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *'Crysis 3' not coming to Wii U due to lack of "business drive"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be honest, now may not be the best time to develop a game for the Wii U with how low the user base is and the uncertainty of how successful third party games will be.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> EA still acting butt hurt after the Origins fiasco.
> 
> I am so glad Nintendo said no even with EA hate now.



That was a rumor, and a pretty bad one at that. Personally, its all about market incentive, and its not just EA who cares about who they are going to sell the product to and what kind of money they could feasibly make in a Nintendo dominated arena.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 7, 2013)

Manwe Sulimo said:


> To be honest, now may not be the best time to develop a game for the Wii U with how low the user base is and the uncertainty of how successful third party games will be.




What?! No disrespect to you, as a person but your statement is fucking retarded.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2013)

No, its a perfectly legitimate factor as a third party manufacturer who has to look out for themselves.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2013)

Sotei said:


> What?! No disrespect to you, as a person but your statement is fucking retarded.



If by "fucking retarded", you mean it "makes absolute sense", especially considering that pretty much every WiiU port has been an inferior product of the original games, I completely agree with you.

Fanboys in this thread, Jesus Christ. How antagonized can you be, this generation is just ending, it's better to focus on established consoles rather than investing money on a still growing new console.

And this is coming from someone who thinks EA is a piece of shit company, mind you.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> That was a rumor, and a pretty bad one at that. Personally, its all about market incentive, and its not just EA who cares about who they are going to sell the product to and what kind of money they could feasibly make in a Nintendo dominated arena.



I believe that rumor. I believe that is what really happen between the two. EA got greedy and wanted Origins to runs on the WiiU and Nintendo said NO. Look how everything changed between the two since last year E3. Makes sense.

*Reuters: Iwata - "Wii U sales are steady" - 638,339 consoles sold in Japan Dec 8-30*



> At the end of the Christmas season, it wasn't as though stores in the U.S. had no Wii U left in stock, as it was when Wii was first sold in that popular boom. But sales are not bad, and I feel it's selling steadily," Nintendo President Satoru Iwata said in an interview.
> 
> Iwata gave no details on sales or forecasts, but said Nintendo needed to focus on developing attractive software for its 3DS handheld device to draw new users, and increase Wii U sales as it battles competition from popular mobile devices. The Wii U carries video content from Netflix Inc and Hulu, and has a dedicated social gaming network called Miiverse, which allows users to interact and share games tips.
> 
> ...



http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/01/07/us-nintendo-console-sales-idUSBRE90605420130107


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2013)

Those sales pretty much prove that Japan is a good area for Japanese publishers and games to invest which is good for my backlog of JRPG's. Everyone else who wants to invest into the Wii U...not so much.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 7, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If by "fucking retarded", you mean it "makes absolute sense", especially considering that pretty much every WiiU port has been an inferior product of the original games, I completely agree with you.
> 
> Fanboys in this thread, Jesus Christ. How antagonized can you be, this generation is just ending, it's better to focus on established consoles rather than investing money on a still growing new console.
> 
> And this is coming from someone who thinks EA is a piece of shit company, mind you.



Hence why I love trolling the fanboys. 

Say one _little_ thing, like 'NSMB Games are bland and boring' and they attack you like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) after a Justin Fever.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 7, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If by "fucking retarded", you mean it "makes absolute sense", especially considering that pretty much every WiiU port has been an inferior product of the original games, I completely agree with you.
> 
> Fanboys in this thread, Jesus Christ. How antagonized can you be, this generation is just ending, it's better to focus on established consoles rather than investing money on a still growing new console.
> 
> And this is coming from someone who thinks EA is a piece of shit company, mind you.



The ports arent inferior. DarkSiders II isnt Assasins Creed 3 isnt.

You need to get you're facts straight. Because you come off as a massively ignorant prick right now.

But yes you are pretty much correct. But that isnt stopping companies from making new games for the Wii U.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Also about EA. these are the people who canned "reports" BF3 Wiiu, Used old engines for FIFA and Madden, didn't bother to polish Batman, Hold back NFS which was ready to go and it was done at the same time that the others versions. and released ME3 WiiU before the others consoles got the collection edition with all 3 games, killing any sell of the WiiU version. Now we have this.. So excuse me if I believe that is what really happened between Nintendo and EA. The messages that EA is sending is loud and clear.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 7, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> No, its a perfectly legitimate factor as a third party manufacturer who has to look out for themselves.






Deathbringerpt said:


> If by "fucking retarded", you mean it "makes absolute sense", especially considering that pretty much every WiiU port has been an inferior product of the original games, I completely agree with you.
> 
> Fanboys in this thread, Jesus Christ. How antagonized can you be, this generation is just ending, it's better to focus on established consoles rather than investing money on a still growing new console.
> 
> And this is coming from someone who thinks EA is a piece of shit company, mind you.




I was waiting for these responses before I elaborated.

First let's get the fanboy none sense out the way. I own every single console, "VicHellion" PS3, 360, WiiU... add me. I'm more a Nintendo fan than the other companies but my main priority are games, good games.

Alright, that outta the way, let's elaborate on my comment.

New console, means a new avenue to gain a foothold into a new market fanbase that might have never played a certain franchise. Let's take EA and "Crysis" for example, I haven't played a "Crysis" game, I see it, I hear about it, I could care less. I could have bought it on the 360/PS3 but I was busy buying other games. The WiiU isn't flooded by "other games" at the moment, I would have more than likely bought "Crysis 3" had it made it to the WiiU just to see what all the fuzz was about.

In business you want to cater to as many people as possible, you take risks. You don't make (sell) millions by not taking risks, especially if you're huge like EA. Small third parties are limited and it's more understandable for them to be more risk averse.

It's retarded to shy away from a brand new console, that's just establishing itself, you want to build a fanbase, a community in that new environment, EA is being pretty stupid, from a business stand point.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 7, 2013)

You know what has be curious.

When exactly are sony and microsoft going drop the price of their current consoles to facilitate the launch of their new consoles?

I mean it's pretty weird i think if your old console is  so close in price to the new one.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2013)

360 and PS3 are both around 250$ officially right now. Newer models are going to be in the average 400 range.

Even so, i can see a price drop sometime this year, maybe a final revision to drop costs and provide that box as a low cost alternative.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 7, 2013)

Who wants to buy a gimped version anyhow?


Unless you just broke you're giant toaster oven its not really a good decision


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2013)

Tell it to the PS2 which sold a shitload after coming out with slim.

Hardware revisions are a fact of life and key to console makers making a profit on their product, this goes for every one of them


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 7, 2013)

To be fair, the PS2 is an anomaly and not the norm. And Sony played a small part in it by getting rid of backwards compatibility on the PS3. So if you wanted to play the PS2's massive library, you needed a PS2. You could play GC games on your Wii and your Xbox games on your 360.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2013)

until nintendo got rid of GC BC with their hardware revision


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 7, 2013)

You mean that Canada-only no-wifi Wii?  Or were you expecting the WiiU to reach back two generations?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 7, 2013)

The Wii Models past 2009 dont have backwards compatibility for some odd reason.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> You mean that Canada-only no-wifi Wii?  Or were you expecting the WiiU to reach back two generations?



Razr said it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 7, 2013)

Really, that is interesting. I wonder why no one ever really talked about it. I had no idea.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 7, 2013)

Which is why I always say the sweetspot to buying a console is 1- 2 years after it's release. but I am seriously considering getting the Wii U before they make the 2 hour updates already pre-loaded on all the Wii U's. Just gotta save up enough


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2013)

Why would you get it BEFORE that? Would it not make more sense to do it after everything is preloaded?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 7, 2013)

Im OCD Inu, i want to do it myself


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2013)

Is it fair that i see Team Ninja doing damage control for Nintendo who is publishing their game?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 7, 2013)

Nintendo didnt have to say anything in the first place.

Reggie already opened his mouth about it once. 

Let people spout all the bullocks, anybody who thinks the Wii U is going to be blown out the water by anything Sony and Microsoft produce are silly. They are also going to be sorely disappointed

A 3DS/Vita scenario isnt going to occur


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2013)

Team Ninja's opinions about anything nowadays are as valid as shit on a napkin ever since Ninja Gaiden 3 and Razor's Edge's exclusivity. They have no fucking clue that they're doing.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 7, 2013)

Every time you say something it further cements in my brain that you're a dumbass.


Team Ninja is making more Wii U games. But please no more DmC garbage.Leave that to Hideki Kamiya


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Nintendo didnt have to say anything in the first place.



Which speaks volumes.



> Reggie already opened his mouth about it once.



And stuck his foot in it 



> Let people spout all the bullocks, anybody who thinks the Wii U is going to be blown out the water by anything Sony and Microsoft produce are silly. They are also going to be sorely dissapointed



By the Wii U's port in comparison? 


Really, i like my Wii U, but what your saying is pure drivel.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 7, 2013)

Im saying people have ridiculous expectations. Honestly they need to be realistic about things when it comes to our current market.

I doubt we'll ever get a PS2 scenario again. 

That's whats I am saying.

If you're going to observe something you have to be neutral and realistic about it to be perfectly honest

Reggie always has his foot in his mouth but his comment about Miiverse wasnt really sticking his foot in his mouth any farther.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2013)

PS2 is the greatest console of all time bitches, that's confirmed


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 7, 2013)

Way too many fucking buttons^


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Every time you say something it further cements in my brain that you're a dumbass.



My, oh my. Does your ass really gets that steamy every time you quote a post of mine? It almost feels like I have a fan.

Team Ninja, at least the Ninja Gaiden team, is a fucking joke and shouldn't be taken with an iota of credibility. Now there's something to cement.

I'm not one to usually say that a team is completely dependable on celebrity developers to continue producing stellar games (DMC3 and 4 are still better than any action game Kamiya made) but gee golly, did Team Ninja went to shit after Itakagi left.

Oh and by the way, I don't give a shit about AC3 so I wouldn't know about the port but you bet your steamy ass that the framerate of WiiU port of Darksiders 2 gets fucking pathetic at times while its normal fps count is naturally inferior to the 360 and PS3 versions. Yeah.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 7, 2013)

Swell Bringer swell.

I really dont give a shit, as long as its not noticeable lag then yeah.

Team Ninja has been wallowing in mediocrity for a while now.

DMC4 was the weakest in the series Bringer what are you on about ._.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 7, 2013)

Wait...the later Wii models stopped being backwards compatible? Why???

And this is why I'm glad I bought the Wii and PS3 early on. I'll keep my backward compatible models over the newer ones any day of the week. I also bought a 360 @ launch and thankfully it worked perfectly fine up until the day I sold it a couple years later.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2013)

to save money on nintendo having to support GC peripherals that's why


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> DMC4 was the weakest in the series Bringer what are you on about ._.



What a coinkidink, I just made a tl;dr post on the DmC thread that kinda answers that question.





Kira Yamato said:


> Wait...the later Wii models stopped being backwards compatible? Why???




I had no fucking idea of that too. Was there any news about it even? If no, boy, was that a dick move.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2013)

DMC1 DMC 3 and DMC4 were good games  DMC2.....not so much


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 7, 2013)

Had the best designs though ^

Thankfully DMC4 Dante was miles better than DMC3


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2013)

I thought DMC4 dante was a joke. That super wise cracking attitude is fine for a young rebellion kid, but not a guy with a face beard who looks in his late 30s


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 7, 2013)

But you have to admit he looks pretty awesome with the beard XD

But yeah the personality didn't age


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> PS2 is the greatest console of all time bitches, that's confirmed



Snes!! deal with it..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 7, 2013)

If you like sims^ Lol


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I thought DMC4 dante was a joke. That super wise cracking attitude is fine for a young rebellion kid, but not a guy with a face beard who looks in his late 30s



Implying late 30's means anything to a half demon.
How do you know how old he is again? I have a face beard and I'm 20.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Guys!!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 7, 2013)

Why would Nintendo want THQ.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 7, 2013)

Manwe Sulimo said:


> To be honest, now may not be the best time to develop a game for the Wii U *with how low the user base is* and the uncertainty of how successful third party games will be.



That kind of argument is in line with any other console though. 

Oh and lol EA.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Goova said:


> Why would Nintendo want THQ.



Good question, good IP's to pick from tho.. I would love to see them there and outbid EA


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Implying late 30's means anything to a half demon.
> How do you know how old he is again? I have a face beard and I'm 20.



He's got a build like a grown man, that's what comes to mind in my view


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 7, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> PS2 is the greatest console of all time bitches, that's confirmed



Followed by the DS (stfu ) & SNES. 

GC & Dreamcast are so underrated.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 7, 2013)

I have a ton of GC games. Have you played Skies of Arcadia Asakuna?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Followed by the DS (stfu ) & SNES.
> 
> GC & Dreamcast are so underrated.



 Skies of Arcadia (NOT THE GC VERSION YOU BITCHES )

  Power stone!!

   Soul Calibur 1!!!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 7, 2013)

GC>         all


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 7, 2013)

Im with you lol^ Last time we had a good super hero game was in the GC era.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 7, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What a coinkidink, I just made a tl;dr post on the DmC thread that kinda answers that question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unless anybody who played GC games with their wii already had one before they took off the BC and the rest of people to buy it were the casuals. Not to mention a good amount of them could still have their gamecubes seeing that 
1. It was a well made Nintendo console
2. It wasn't being played that much because there weren't that many great games on it. Sure the exclusives rocked but after you play it the second and third and even fourth time you get bored eventually.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2013)

I did like Prime  Sunshine was pretty good too...and Resident Evil Remake.

Melee was also fine, but i have a lot more memories playing the original Smash Bros on N64.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 7, 2013)

Guys I have like 30 GC games.

All excellent titles

DAT VIEWTIFUL JOE!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2013)

Good for you


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 7, 2013)

Lol. N64 games hurt my eyes. ( Unless its Sin and Punishment)
I cant play Yoshi's island for too long


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 7, 2013)

So do people like that new PS3 super slim?  One guy on youtube said...and i quote


"This thing.....is a piece of crap"


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 7, 2013)

SNES games are superior than the entire model^

Yes  SNES>N64=PS3


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 7, 2013)

EH where is the psn thread. I want to complain about ps plus


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> So do people like that new PS3 super slim?  One guy on youtube said...and i quote
> 
> 
> "This thing.....is a piece of crap"



You mean reviewtechusa skubedebadembabop -explosion-


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 7, 2013)

*Launch/Year comparisons along side Wii U*



> MH3U's back!
> 
> Launch aligned comparisons:
> 
> ...





Not bad....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2013)

Those numbers aren't too bad


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 7, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Skies of Arcadia (NOT THE GC VERSION YOU BITCHES )
> 
> Power stone!!
> 
> Soul Calibur 1!!!



 Sonic Advanture 2

 Viewtiful Joe!!

 Super Monkey ball 1/2!!!

Poor....poor GC/DC.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> So do people like that new PS3 super slim?  One guy on youtube said...and i quote
> 
> 
> "This thing.....is a piece of crap"



Also, never take what that guy says seriously, he thinks he knows what he's talking about but most times he doesn't 

He's a troll he says controversial things for hits, probably knowing they are wrong.

Even taking a look at the titles of his recent video's gives me that impression


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 7, 2013)

What "guy"?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2013)

ReviewtechUSA on youtube  

The sad part is he gets paid for his videos, but i guess thats that's new age "entrepreneurship" for you.

Like for example, he attacked Eurogamer for quoting a dev who said that the Wii U was comparable to the current generation by actually saying that that was not what they said without full context of the interview Eurogamer did with that dev(Sega all Stars Racing dev).

His headline being "EUROGAMER LIES!"

A recent one was saying 720 and PS4 won't be a jump(his headline "John Carmack says Next gen won't be a huge leap") because Carmack said a lot of games next generation will still target 30fps, without knowing that power is not what dictates that, but developer choice about how many polygons they want to push on screen versus how many they can push at 60fps(which is roughly 3 times as much)


It just gets me angry, these money hungry people. They know what they do, just to get fanboy arguments going in the comments section which gives them more potential views.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh. Well that's rather foolhardy. 

Speaking of 60FPS, what are the sacrifices needed for devs to achieve that kind of level of framerate again?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2013)

Take a look at DMC(the new one's)'s graphics and take a look at Bayonetta's graphics side by side.

The differences are pretty stark in comparison to what is actually going on on the screen in terms of visuals.

One has more polygons, more detail and definition, but the other is much smoother but has a lower polygon count and less on screen.

Its like COD on consoles versus BF3.

Its always a trade off with consoles.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 7, 2013)

> I?ve been playing a lot of Call of Duty recently, which isn?t strange. What?s strange is that I?ve been playing it on the Wii U. It used to be that if a multiplatform game came out, there was no question what system I was going to buy it for. The Xbox 360 was the obvious choice for a number of reasons but the biggest one was Xbox Live. For a single player game I still wanted to be connected to my friends list and for a multiplayer game, well that?s where all my friends are. Getting an invite while I was watching a movie or playing some other game to join my buddies in some CoD was great. My PS3 is a good Blu-Ray player but I don?t really use it for games except the occasional first party title. In fact I think the last thing I played on the PS3 might have been Heavy Rain. The original Wii was the same way. I figured any multi platform game is gonna look like shit on the Wii and the online experience was a joke. I kept it plugged in for Zelda and Mario games but that?s about it. So the fact that I?m not only play CoD on my Wii U but fucking LOVING it is pretty bizzare.
> 
> So what is it about the Wii U version that makes up for losing access to Xbox Live? For me it?s the gamepad functionality. At any time you can tap a button on the Wii U gamepad and shift the video from your TV down to the handheld screen. For a gaming dad this feature is a blessing. You people without kids might be surprised to learn that when you have children you need to alter your gaming routines. First of all the TV simply isn?t always available. Much of the time it?s showing the same Curious George episode for the millionth time or being used to re-watch the entire Lego Ninjago series from start to finnish. The ability to start up and play CoD on the gamepad without ever having to use the TV once is incredible. Normally I?d wait until the kids were in bed to play a game like CoD but now I can sit there on the couch with my kids and play an M rated game without them even noticing. More importantly I?m not playing some bullshit mobile version of CoD, I?m playing the real game and earning real XP! When they leave or go to bed I can tap a button and send the video back up to the TV and keep playing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2013)

Off screen play is the Wii U's killer APP, there's no doubt about that. That's going to have to come standard with every console going forward. Just no way around it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Oh. Well that's rather foolhardy.
> 
> Speaking of 60FPS, what are the sacrifices needed for devs to achieve that kind of level of framerate again?



Graphical quality, in a nutshell. Which, if pulled correctly, doesn't even affect visual appeal of said game. Look at DMC4, Bayonetta or Revengeance.

Sure, graphic whores will condemn that shit to hell and back but that shit is just glorified autism.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't really care whether a game is 30 or 60 as long as it fits the game, is playable, and works well according to what the devs are going for.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 7, 2013)

^Damn solid.

As I stated before 



Wii U Eshop Sales and Views Chart


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 8, 2013)

More stuff

BIG NEWS GUYS BIG NEWS 





Oh netflix 

Shi'nen had some positive things to say, remember those indie developer interviews from Nintendo Life?
Yep

nintendoeverything.com/109994/shinen-praises-wii-u-dev-environment-overall-tech-and-large-memory/


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 9, 2013)

What in fuck is going on here?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7p4Z0bCpwVY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 9, 2013)

So....basically a 360 controller?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 9, 2013)

Looks like something Batman would use.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 9, 2013)

Khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7p4Z0bCpwVY[/YOUTUBE]



is this even legal?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 9, 2013)

why would it not be?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 9, 2013)

Because my _dick_.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 9, 2013)

Khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7p4Z0bCpwVY[/YOUTUBE]



I know what I'm eventually getting.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 9, 2013)

yeah i'm getting all that shit. Especially the U boost, man...6 to 8 hours? I'm game.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 9, 2013)

But the official one is tighter. and It gets 80 hours lol


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 9, 2013)

That time figure is for the Gamepad, not the pro controller. Can't stand the gamepad's battery life.

Unless you didn't even watch the youtube vid


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 9, 2013)

Think I got time to watch vids inu? Lol

I am reading . Why dont you just add a battery to it?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 9, 2013)

You can't add a battery to the gamepad


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 9, 2013)

You can replace it ^


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 9, 2013)

well that's what we are talking about. Nyko's add on replaces the battery and doubles the battery life itself


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 9, 2013)

Uh it triples it^

Unless you want the clip on stand thingy


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 9, 2013)

well i'm getting all of it, all that shit looks great


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 9, 2013)

Well I've never been fond of Xbox 360 trigger snatchlock and I really like the Wii U's extra button placement so I wont be getting that lol


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 10, 2013)

Fucker is about to shell out over 100$ on shit that will be pointless soon.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 10, 2013)

*Walking Dead Survival Instinct Wii U release confirmed + new screenshots*


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 10, 2013)

50 mil units by 2016 huh IDC?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 10, 2013)

INCOMING SSB4 SHITSTORM




US SALES



890,000 over 41 days^


----------



## Sotei (Jan 10, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> INCOMING SSB4 SHITSTORM
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why SSB4 shit storm? It won't be Smash related at all. I'm thinking it might be Bayonetta 2 related though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 10, 2013)

Eh I lied :> More clicks for me XD


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 10, 2013)

890k? But i thought it sold worse than the PS3 during the holidays? (in which i nearly hyperventilated over initially seeing the numbers before the P.R. comment). I'm still worried though. Especially with GAF freaking out all over it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 10, 2013)

No one needs to be worried about the WiiU. The launch was less than a third worse than the Wii launch, and the WiiU launch still steamrolled the PS3 and 360 launches. 

The difference is new system with no games, or older systems that are cheaper with a giant library of games? Considering the differences between the WiiU and the PS3/360 are minimal at best, if you're looking to play games and are kind of short on spending money the choice is a no-brainer.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 10, 2013)

The real problem is Nintendo has been too hush about anything that might be exciting that hasn't come out yet. Hype is very important, Pre launch to get people to notice but even more important... is post launch hype. Right now, there really isn't any post launch hype, the system has no real momentum going forward due to lack of any info on games.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 10, 2013)

Sotei said:


> The real problem is Nintendo has been too hush about anything that might be exciting that hasn't come out yet. Hype is very important, Pre launch to get people to notice but even more important... is post launch hype. Right now, there really isn't any post launch hype, the system has no real momentum going forward due to lack of any info on games.



That's been my train of thought lately. They haven't really been announcing to sharing anything about games that will eventually come to the system.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 10, 2013)

> No one needs to be worried about the WiiU. The launch was less than a third worse than the Wii launch, and the WiiU launch still steamrolled the PS3 and 360 launches.
> 
> The difference is new system with no games, or older systems that are cheaper with a giant library of games? Considering the differences between the WiiU and the PS3/360 are minimal at best, if you're looking to play games and are kind of short on spending money the choice is a no-brainer.



True. Just like how the PS3 has been constantly outsold by the PS2 and yet it still made a turn around in it's own way. Or how people thought the 360 wouldn't stand a chance to the PS3, and look whats happened now in the NPD charts for NA.

The point is though is that regarding Ninty's secrecy on their their future titles, i feel they aren't really doing themselves too many favors regarding how the Q1/Q2 lists of the Wii U dictate with releases and such. And i'm scared to look at what the sales charts would for it would look like once it dips below 70k and such, though i know it's obvious Nintendo's IPs will save the day once again for the console to keep it's stream. I understand that they don't want to go into the 3DS situation with announcing titles too early and then delaying them, but damn if they do or damn if they don't lolz. If only we had more announced current gen multiplats coming for the system then i think people's outlook on it wouldn't be so harsh, despite Nintendo goofing up from here and there.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 11, 2013)

Personally, if I didn't have either the PS3 or the WiiU, I probably would've went with a PS3 before I went with a WiiU.

But yeah, Nintendo is being too secretive for now. Hopefully they start releasing more information through their Nintendo Directs.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 11, 2013)

That's understanable given the PS3's larger library at a cheaper price compared to launch consoles which don't always take off the gate (save for the PS2 i believe).

I agree, they managed to announce the 6th gen Pokemon title several months behind it's release date. So i can't see why not for Wii U games. All they need to do if bring more incentives to third parties for current gen games, fix their marketing from top to bottom, and announce more systme selling games that scream "i want this NAO!".


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2013)

I leave for two seconds and _this_ shit happens.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 11, 2013)

460 thousand units is pretty bad for a month after launch...i dunno if nintendo will hit that 5.5 million shipped figure of theirs.

They aren't even supply constrained right now, far from it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 11, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> 890k? But i thought it sold worse than the PS3 during the holidays? (in which i nearly hyperventilated over initially seeing the numbers before the P.R. comment). I'm still worried though. Especially with GAF freaking out all over it.





> *Wii U Hardware Sales Surpass Wii Sales by More Than $30 Million through First Six Weeks*
> 
> With more than 460,000 units sold in December, Wii U has now sold nearly 890,000 units in the United States after only 41 days on the market, according to the NPD Group. To date, Wii U hardware sales have generated more than $300 million in the U.S. alone; Wii hardware had generated just more than $270 million at the same point in its lifecycle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 11, 2013)

> 460 thousand units is pretty bad for a month after launch...i dunno if nintendo will hit that 5.5 million shipped figure of theirs.
> 
> They aren't even supply constrained right now, far from it.



Yes, but if we combine it's Nov+Dec sales it's dictated to be around 890k for the U.S. after two months of holiday sales post-launch. Not that i'm any less aggravated about the 460k thing though.

^Oh and what Malv posted.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2013)

Holidays are over, I got me some good money from work in the bank, school is also all payed for...

Is it worth it getting the Weed now, or shall I wait some more?

Bugs in the system still present? Not many, truly, worthwhile games out yet, either, IMO...


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 11, 2013)

I'd say wait a while if all you're waiting for is Pikmin 3 and Monster Hunter. Those won't be out until March.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah, wait until March Shion and join us in the hunting.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2013)

I'll wait, then.

ZombiU and a couple others may be returned to GameStop and I can get them used..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 11, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Yes, but if we combine it's Nov+Dec sales it's dictated to be around 890k for the U.S. after two months of holiday sales post-launch. Not that i'm any less aggravated about the 460k thing though.
> 
> ^Oh and what Malv posted.



That's some nice spin. Considering the actual price of the Wii U is 100 dollars higher than Wii, their boasting really means little.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 11, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> That's some nice spin.* Considering the actual price of the Wii U is 100 dollars higher than Wii, their boasting really means little.*



it is a nice spin but then again it is a fact? but one thing for sure, the numbers are better than I thought.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> That's some nice spin. Considering the actual price of the Wii U is 100 dollars higher than Wii, their boasting really means little.



The wii costs like 100$ dude.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2013)

Literally, a hundred bucks.


Shit is worth it now to buy and hack the shit out of.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 11, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The wii costs like 100$ dude.



They were comparing it to the Wii Launch which was 250$ and said it made more than 30 mil than that. Of course just counting revenues is easy to ignore sales and marketshare


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 11, 2013)

*Nintendo stock rises following recent Wii U sales news*

Some may be down on recent sales for Nintendo, but it isn?t all bad for the Big N. The company?s stock saw the biggest increase in nearly four months once news came in that the Wii U has generated more revenue in the US than the Wii at the same point in its lifecycle.

Bloomberg reports a rise in stock to 5.6% to close at 9,070 yen. That?s actually Nintendo?s biggest gain since mid-September.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 11, 2013)

That's what you get for making a profit earning product that only needs one game to be profitable. Nintendo is great at managing their books.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 11, 2013)

How much does Nintendo stock cost now?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> How much does Nintendo stock cost now?



More than you can pay? 
More than THQ?


----------



## Sotei (Jan 11, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> They were comparing it to the Wii Launch which was 250$ and said it made more than 30 mil than that. Of course just counting revenues is easy to ignore sales and marketshare




You're not taking into account inflation when you say "Oh the Wii was $250."

Sales might not be staggering but, hardly ever have consoles sales been staggering on launch, that phenomenon is new to the industry.

Market share? On a system that just released... about a month and half ago? The words "Market share" and "Wii U" shouldn't even be in the same sentence this early in it's life.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> How much does Nintendo stock cost now?




Right now Nintendo (NTDOY) is currently trading at $12.70 a share.

BUY SOME WHILE THEY'RE CHEAP!!!!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 11, 2013)

Sotei said:


> You're not taking into account inflation when you say "Oh the Wii was $250."
> 
> Sales might not be staggering but, hardly ever have consoles sales been staggering on launch, that phenomenon is new to the industry.
> 
> Market share? On a system that just released... about a month and half ago? The words "Market share" and "Wii U" shouldn't even be in the same sentence this early in it's life.



I'm saying that a drop off that big with as many units in stores now, that there are is not a supply issue, its a demand issue. That a big problem for Nintendo going forward.

Atleast PS3 had the cost issue and 360 had the supply issue. Nintendo doesn't going into the new year.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Official Nintendo Magazine teaser: "Are you scared? You should be? World Exclusive!"*



> Are you scared? You should be? World Exclusive! The first look at a stunning new game.



As* Nintendo Insider *reports: 



> This appears alongside an image of excessive pipework and engineering.







> too got the new issue today from looking at the image it seems to be a ships engine room, the figure is not a shadow as it is casting its own. the figure is very tall and thin and from looking at its shadow on the floor it has very long arms it also seems to resemble slender but the image may not be official


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 12, 2013)

RE:R-U?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## DedValve (Jan 13, 2013)

The comic mistranslated Vita.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 13, 2013)

Remember when the PS3 had no gae--ya me neither.

Wait ti'll Nintendo drops their 1st party IPs on the console, then the comic will piss itself out of sheer stupidity.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok I don't think is Revelations O_o


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 13, 2013)

Probably some Chrono Trigger or some crap like that...

Ain't nothin' original as far as first party goes for Nintendo.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 13, 2013)

Is that.....darn i don't get it either.

Son, you forgot about Sin & Punishment 2, Xenoblade, & Kid Icarus Uprising already? Stupid azz.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 13, 2013)

They were that unmemorable.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 14, 2013)

Xenoblade is a technical masterpiece Shion. Sit down the games pretty damn excellent and that OST is freaking glorious


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 14, 2013)

Shion is trolling guys, like damn it is so obvious lol


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah, but he flushed all his good taste and the racket he built up in the process Malv XD

Side's shion hasn't even gotten his hands on Xenoblade yet, when that fucker gets to playing it he's gonna be going hard on that breast physics


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 14, 2013)

What's up with all these dead games?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 14, 2013)

You smoking pot dude? Its a big ass game 100 hours min. 200 hours max during first playthrough


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 14, 2013)

Shion hates good, he'd rather watch japanese pr0nz on his PS-triple browser while fapping to a wallpaper of Bayo than play good games on a 
self-preceived shit console known as the Wii.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 14, 2013)

Shion _likes_ good. 

He _hates_ full price.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQOorJW1NFI[/YOUTUBE]

March 19th!!


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 17, 2013)

Yay, March 19th.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 17, 2013)

So I might have to get a weed sooner than I thought?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 17, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> So I might have to get a weed sooner than I thought?



That is your date. Save that money, be ready to hunt..


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 17, 2013)

MH3U demo for the 3DS and WiiU will be out on February 22nd. It'll probably just be the Japan demo where you can face off against Lagoombi or Plesioth with a range of pre-made weapon and armor sets.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 17, 2013)

Death I am going to kill you that sig is giving me epilepsy. I NEED TO SLICE IT TO DEATH!

So Colonial Marines is getting developed by Dimurge studios for the Wii U(isnt a straight port) Might come by the end of March
Any of you interested?

Not familiar with it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 21, 2013)

I got gamefly... Sonic Kart 2 is on the way...


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2013)

@night

Nope, not interested not give a shit. 

I _do_, however, care to read info on MH game... If its as retarded as some have told me, or (on the flip side) worth playing.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 22, 2013)

I rage quited when I was playing tri and sent that shit back to the library XD

Shit is difficult, I was expecting it to be a little bit more than a hunting game and I didnt want to get addicted to it, was some serious fun playing it, but my low tolerance for running all over the place after getting my ass handed to me was just blah. I cant wait to play with other people now. Polish my trade.

I wonder  if the Wii U gamepad will make weapon shifting easier. The battle system can get pretty dead locked, really down to the wire, underwater fights were just a bitch though, oh lord when the lightning leviathan catches you better just get the fuck on up outta there before you loose your shit. I spent a little too much time plundering though XD Areas are pretty frigging massive and worth exploring.
Oh and that Giant duck face oh god that duck face, fuckin bastard of a monster ;_;  I was yelling at the poor Cha Cha for being utterly useless XD
Its why Im looking forward to Monster Hunter 4 and skipping out on the 3DS MonHunUltimate in favor of the Wii U version. 
Very glad the load times are pretty much nil.


----------



## Rasendori (Jan 22, 2013)

Got the wii u. Any game suggestions?

Also right off the bat the gamepad is kind of annoying when it MAKES me look at it while playing nintendoland.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 22, 2013)

Then adjust and keep your eyes where they ought to be and find the rythym. 

Get NInja Gaiden Razors Edge and Batman,Darksiders II, Zombie U,  Assassins Creed 3 ect, Go buy stuff off the E shop


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2013)

Like I said before; if you like a grindy skill-based game where you kill monsters to make better weapons/armor so you can kill stronger monsters and repeat the process, you'll like MH. Most people that generally bash are it are either impatient button-mashers, have never actually played the game, or whine about it having no story. 

However, don't get me wrong. There's a difference between bashing it and simply not liking it. But it's a solid series with not-so-many flaws.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2013)

Rasendori said:


> Got the wii u. Any game suggestions?
> 
> Also right off the bat the gamepad is kind of annoying when it MAKES me look at it while playing nintendoland.



Lol nothing. 

Well... _maybe_ something.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 22, 2013)

There's aNintendo Direct tomorow On Wii u first party games and services


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh really, where was that confirmed?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah?

Should I get wet like a slutty bitch, or should I expect a load of bullshit as usual?


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 22, 2013)

Japanese twitter link can't find an english one if posted yet.

Was announced today.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2013)

It's gonna be crap.. I can almost feel it up my ass.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2013)

It should be coming _out_ of your ass, Shion... you might wanna get that checked out.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 22, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> There's aNintendo Direct tomorow On Wii u first party games and services



wtf? how did I miss that? "Hype rising"


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2013)

Don't waste your hype.

You have a limited amount. Trust me, I know.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 22, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> It's gonna be crap.. I can almost feel it up my ass.



Yet to watch a crappy Nintendo Direct..


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 22, 2013)

I just want a shit storm on the level of Bayonetta 2. I can almost taste the butt hurt.



"Shion" said:


> Don't waste your hype.
> 
> You have a limited amount. Trust me, I know.



If you wanted to taste dissapointment watch the Vita game heaven. Shit was so bad it wasn't even a live stream just a bunch of video's released on youtube


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 22, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> I just want a shit storm on the level of Bayonetta 2. I can almost taste the butt hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> If you wanted to taste dissapointment watch the Vita game heaven. Shit was so bad it wasn't even a live stream just a bunch of video's released on youtube



Shenmue 3 WiiU exclusive!!!! thanks to Nintendo Money


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> I just want a shit storm on the level of Bayonetta 2. I can almost taste the butt hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> If you wanted to taste dissapointment watch the Vita game heaven. Shit was so bad it wasn't even a live stream just a bunch of video's released on youtube



What the fuck, man... Don't ever tell me to watch shit like that again. 

@Malv

Cuz yous a fanboy.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2013)

Nintendo gold can buy anything.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 22, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> What the fuck, man... Don't ever tell me to watch shit like that again.
> 
> *@Malv
> 
> Cuz yous a fanboy.*





Do not make me use it...

*Capcom teases Wii U game news that will be shared “very soon”*



> Capcom appears to have some sort of new Wii U game announcement on the way.
> 
> During a Monster Hunter Tri stream event yesterday, community manager Brett Elston teased incoming game-related news for the platform. Elston didn’t offer much in the way of hints, but did note that it may “not be too much of a surprise if you’ve been paying attention to the Internet”.
> 
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 22, 2013)

Rich‏@RichIGN

*Considering how Nintendo started the year for 3DS, I'm expecting something big here too. No confirm from NOA yet but expect 6am PT 1/23.*

Rich‏@RichIGN

*Oh - I should state, we do know this round focuses on Wii U games*


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2013)

Pikmin.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 22, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Pikmin.



Pikmin better be there or Death Kun is going to kill someone...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 22, 2013)

Capcom




























































































MEH!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 22, 2013)

A Bayonetta 2 gameplay trailer would go a long way.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2013)

Capcom VS SNK 2 was the shit.

Fuck you all.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 22, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Capcom VS SNK 2 was the shit.
> 
> Fuck you all.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_QWdHV6ksU[/YOUTUBE]

This game man. They made this fucking great game.  then they went downhill with Vs games..


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2013)

I have that game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 22, 2013)

"Mr Iwata will reveal new games for #WiiU in a new #NintendoDirectEU at 2pm GMT on 23/01.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2013)

So it's for Europe?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 22, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> So it's for Europe?



Europe and Japan so far.. NoA yet to confirmed it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2013)

NoA doesn't confirm shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 22, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> NoA doesn't confirm shit.



they just did.. 

Rich‏@RichIGN

*NA Nintendo Direct confirmed for 1/23 at 6am PT.*


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2013)

I see, so 9 AM on the east coast. I'll be awake to see it. 

At least we know it's a Nintendo Direct dedicated to WiiU GAMES. Not features. Meaning that we're probably going to get release dates for the games we already know about, as well as some possible games during the second half of the year. So far, we have nothing for the WiiU during the second half of 2013. Let's see what Nintendo shows us, if anything. I'm not expecting any big contenders, though; they're probably saving that stuff for E3.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 22, 2013)

Kay guys its official

any 3DS Wii U connectivity?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2013)

Welcome to 2 hours ago. 

Anyway, nothing confirmed. And there probably won't be. Since it's a multiplatform port Capcom probably won't give the WiiU any special treatment aside from the gamepad acting in the same way the touch screen did on the 3DS.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 22, 2013)

> Soraya Saga just re-tweeted ND announcement, too. OHMGJDOFHOFHJE;IOFHJEI;OREJFO;E!!!





> Junichi Masuda (director of all the core Pokemon games) tweeted the Pokemon Direct and it led to the epic Pokemon X / Y announcement.
> 
> The director of Xenoblade's wife would not be tweeting this event unless the director of Xenoblade was going to be featured through his new project.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2013)

MONOLITH SOFT GAME!?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 22, 2013)

FLASHY EQUILIBRIUM STYLE SPACE WARS AHOY!


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2013)

What is that pic from, Malvin?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 22, 2013)

What games are coming tomorrow?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2013)

We don't know yet. The tweet just said new games were going to be revealed. Going by the context, it means games we don't know about yet, since games that are announced but not out yet can still be considered new.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 22, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> What is that pic from, Malvin?



From Monolith Soft site. It is the one for the Wii U project..


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2013)

Was it just revealed or has it been up for a while?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 22, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Was it just revealed or has it been up for a while?



a while and this one too..


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2013)

Here's hoping awesome stuff comes tomorrow.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 22, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Here's hoping awesome stuff comes tomorrow.



me too, also



> She did retweet about the 13th Sept ND, though, which was the one which first mentioned that Monolith were working on a Wii U game.



Man, hoping for that Monolith Soft game so bad. lol


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh lawd man. Arceus is calling me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 22, 2013)

Originally Posted by Satoru Iwata:


> 今回は、通常のダイレクトとは少し趣向を変え、任天堂が今後Wii Uでどのように自社タイトルやサービスを展開していくつもりなのか、ということをお伝えします。



Iwata: "This time, the plan is a bit different from a regular Direct, in that I'll be talking about what kind of Wii U titles and services Nintendo is developing."


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 22, 2013)

Gameplay Mechanics discussion? Guess they have nothing polished to show yet, in regards to first party titles. Fully expecting some more information on what the companies are working on


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 22, 2013)

Just give me the god damned games


----------



## Scizor (Jan 22, 2013)

Super Smash Bros. 4, new Zelda, new Metroid?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 22, 2013)

ND! 

Monolith Soft teasing! 

RE:R HD coming to the Wii U aww yeah! 

Better not screw this up, Nintendo.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 22, 2013)

Guys!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 22, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Guys!



Oh shit lolol...


----------



## TheWon (Jan 22, 2013)

Say Donkey Show can we get some magic gif love over here?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 22, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Oh shit lolol...



I wonder what could that mean?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 22, 2013)

Its possible Iwata will have a discussion about JRPGS


----------



## dream (Jan 22, 2013)

New Zelda game announcement.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 22, 2013)

In HD....


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 22, 2013)

I think Im one of the few who doesnt give a rats ass about HD. I just want a content heavy innovative fun game. If you can do it in HD Im all for it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 22, 2013)

A crazy rumor just came from nowhere.

* Possible exclusive remake of Resident Evil 2 for Wii U to be announced tomorrow.*

Translation

Nintendo just announced a Nintendo Direct dedicated to Wii U that will be streamed tomorrow at 3PM PM.

The company of the mustache plumber should announce new games. 
For its part, Capcom just announced that Resident Evil Revelation is comming to PS3/360/PC and Wii U and released a little teaser by announcing that this won't be the only title coming for Wii U.

This events have created hype over a rumor that is expanding around forums: Nintendo and Capcom would announce a remake of Resident Evil 2 exclusively for Wii U!



French Site... so maybe?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh Nintendo, you know how to take all my money.


----------



## dream (Jan 22, 2013)

RE2 remake?  Would love to play that as it is my favorite RE game.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh snap lol. This would help the ND rape wednesday like no tomorrow.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 22, 2013)

The Hype in this ND is to the roof... Man..


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Jan 22, 2013)

I would try and control that hype.  After all, Nintendo needs to hold some cards back for E3.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 22, 2013)

Anth0ny said:
			
		

> it would be shit without any mikami or kamiya involvement anyways



Someone has a super-sized cinder block crammed up his jimmies i say.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 22, 2013)

If i'm disappointed by this reveal Nintendo


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 22, 2013)

Lets go back to reality for a second. Yoshi game and probably Monolith Soft game imo...


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 22, 2013)

Be careful of the RE 2 news guys


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 22, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Be careful of the RE 2 news guys



yeah, reason why I said crazy rumor... but French sites rumors have good tracks..


----------



## dream (Jan 22, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> If i'm disappointed by this reveal Nintendo



Get ready to be disappointed.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 22, 2013)

I thought Capcom wasnt doing ports


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 22, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I thought Capcom wasnt doing ports



They love to lie.. It is Capcom..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 22, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Get ready to be disappointed.



Like from the recent Pokemon direct reveal?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 22, 2013)

*WiiU VC (Including GameCube games) to be announced tomorrow? *


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 22, 2013)

They better give me Fire Emblem and Skies of Arcadia


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh my escalating ovaries!


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2013)

Okay, I'm getting pretty hyped. A remake of RE2 isn't totally implausible. There's been a petition group for it that's been getting a ton of signatures and fair bit of attention.



St NightRazr said:


> I thought Capcom wasnt doing ports



A remake isn't always necessarily a port. That's like saying REmake on the GC was a simple port. 

Either way, the porting of Revelations broke Capcom's "promise".

Also, it's Capcom. What did you expect?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 22, 2013)

Dark Souls got at least 15K people to sign I dont see anything on that front :<


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 22, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Either way, the porting of Revelations broke Capcom's "promise".
> 
> Also, it's Capcom. What did you expect?



Makes me wonder why the haven't given the PS Vita a port yet....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh who am i kidding.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 22, 2013)

Here we go! That one picture from Monolith was enough to justify my WiiU purchase.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 22, 2013)

Good thing a lot of us already have Wii U's


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2013)

I even have two.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 22, 2013)

Don't brag


----------



## Aeon (Jan 22, 2013)

I just want something new announced to be genuinely excited about.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Don't brag



I'm just joking, I have my one deluxe WiiU.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 22, 2013)

I still dont have one


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 22, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Good thing a lot of us already have Wii U's



Shut.....up....


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 22, 2013)

*MOTHER/Earthbound related news upcoming?*



My body is not ready!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 22, 2013)

The hype meter is through the roof!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 22, 2013)

EH I NEVER CARED ABOUT EARTHBOUND I JUST WANT FIRE EMBLEM AND SKIES OF ARCADIA!


----------



## dream (Jan 22, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *MOTHER/Earthbound related news upcoming?*
> 
> 
> 
> My body is not ready!



Please be true.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 22, 2013)

I care about the Mother series because I never got to play any of the games before. So definitely looking forward to hearing anything relating to a re-release of the games on the WiiU VC or however they want to handle that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 22, 2013)

I never got to play it either, not interested in it. Its gotta be as good as chrono trigger for me to get interested.  So convince me to get hyped Sotei


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 22, 2013)

Skies of Arcadia is owned by Sega Razr, not Nintendo. Last i heard, they were prepping an HD version of XBLA and PSN


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 22, 2013)

So is Phantasy Star.
:{


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh FFS. The Wii U tech discussion thead on GAF has went down the shitter. Too much cherry picking and hyperboles based on whats out now currently and ignoring the potential of whats underneath the underneath. Not to mention detractors & defensive behavior crapping all over it.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm looking @ you too, Ikioi....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]A8p-CYk7lwQ[/YOUTUBE]
Hey ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
Watch this


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 22, 2013)

Mother/Earthbound news and VC with the Gamecube library? 

Time to prepare to waste all my money.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2013)

So... I missed nothing, ey?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 23, 2013)

So how'd the rough housing go with you and your partner last night, Senpai?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 23, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Oh FFS. The Wii U tech discussion thead on GAF has went down the shitter. Too much cherry picking and hyperboles based on whats out now currently and ignoring the potential of whats underneath the underneath. Not to mention detractors & defensive behavior crapping all over it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I saw that thread.

One side saying Wii U is super weak and will not be a success because of it

Other side saying Wii U can compete with 720 and PS4 and Nintendo just has to unlock the super secret magical component that increases the power of Wii U by eleventy billion


All i have to say to both of those, is


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So how'd the rough housing go with you and your partner last night, Senpai?



Huh?



Inuhanyou said:


> I saw that thread.
> 
> One side saying Wii U is super weak and will not be a success because of it
> 
> ...



How about: 'What a bunch of dumbasses.' 

Makes more sense.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 23, 2013)

@Inu.

Here here. The whole discussion has become so face palm worthy that some users are resorting to pulling things out of their ass to validate their assumption. Hell one of them even called the other out for it lol. "I know for a fact that the Edram has low bandwidth despite having zero clue on what it is!", "Shinen Shinen Shinen!", "Wii U is weaker than Xbox 360, fuck Nintendo because i said so!". 

The whole topic has deviated from it's original purpose into system wars candy land with a dash of analyst poop stained BS. It's laughable how my tolerance among certain users have dipped from "" to "".



> Huh?



Eat Taka.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 23, 2013)

Well gaf likes to think its better than the rest of the web, even beyond 3D does, but people are people, no place is safe from being shitted up with garbage.


Whether its Wii U Durango or Orbis, there's gonna be trolls, hell there are still plenty of PS3/360 fanboys who think its still 2006 

We should all agree that all systems will have strengths/weaknesses, and hope that they are all successes for the health of the game industry at large.

Maybe i don't understand cause i plan to own all consoles regardless, but loyalty on that level is kind of embarrasing


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Aeon said:


> I just want something new announced to be genuinely excited about.



same boat as you..


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2013)

Lol you guys say that _now?_


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 23, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well gaf likes to think its better than the rest of the web, even beyond 3D does, but people are people, no place is safe from being shitted up with garbage.
> 
> 
> Whether its Wii U Durango or Orbis, there's gonna be trolls, hell there are still plenty of PS3/360 fanboys who think its still 2006
> ...



That's true, especially with Insiders and devs all about hanging around the site. Does beyond 3D have as much of a superiority complex as GAF btw?

I agree completely. 

And borderline insane at the most parts, we know that the Xbox 720 and the PS4 will offer beast tech and such. But power alone didn't kill the Wii (despite support waning and Nintendo ignoring it for 2 years late) or DS when current gen launched and neither did the Vita towards the 3DS. But hey, at least Nintendo, MS, and to a lesser extent Sony (more in line with i turn around i believe post PS3 slim launch) managed to find success with their consoles despite problems from here and there for the 7th gen. Now we'll just how to see how 8th gen goes for them as well.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 23, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> That's true, especially with Insiders and devs all about hanging around the site. Does beyond 3D have as much of a superiority complex as GAF btw?



Beyond3D is even worse cause the complex is backed up by the mods instead of just being shown by the members  From what i've witnessed on both, the members on both sites talk shit about each other to the point where neither looks really credible to begin with. 



> And borderline insane at the most parts, we know that the Xbox 720 and the PS4 will offer beast tech and such.



This specifically is how you can tell that trolls are just gonna troll. People are now shitting on Durango cause it doesn't have a super high end GPU/CPU and GDDR5 ram(which would be impossible right now in a console cause of heating and cost issues), even though its already a gigantic step up from 360(16 times the ram, 10 times available to games, 8 to 12 times the GPU power in real world performance, 6 times the CPU processing power ect) . That kind of person you just won't satisfy no matter what the hardware. Its like the Xbox 1.5 trolls came out from a 8 year hibernation.



> But power alone didn't kill the Wii (despite support waning and Nintendo ignoring it for 2 years late) or DS when current gen launched and neither did the Vita towards the 3DS. But hey, at least Nintendo, MS, and to a lesser extent Sony (more in line with i turn around i believe post PS3 slim launch) managed to find success with their consoles despite problems from here and there for the 7th gen. Now we'll just how to see how 8th gen goes for them as well.



Basically this. I'm thinking Nintendo will find the most "unique" users because of its exclusive content and high quality focus by Nintendo while the other two will fight it out for the hardcore market, but its imperative that they all succeed on some level. 

I'm just hoping in this instance that Nintendo's direction will lead them to get the most unique content from third parties. I would not mind a completely exclusive FF game for Wii U while 720 and PS4 get 15, that way, Nintendo isn't drowned out by all the trolls saying how "Wii U just get downgraded ports blahblah".


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2013)

You guys are cute with all your tech BS.


----------



## SenshiManny (Jan 23, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Lol you guys say that _now?_



Monster Hunter sells systems


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 23, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Beyond3D is even worse cause the complex is backed up by the mods instead of just being shown by the members  From what i've witnessed on both, the members on both sites talk shit about each other to the point where neither looks really credible to begin with.



Damn.  That's rather damning is even the mods are more involved with their ego getting the best of them. Still though, i thought that even with GAF's case compared to *cough*gamefaqs*cough* that with more mods the users would at least be more in line at what they say spout out. But with _that_ kind of instigation happening i should have known it sooner than later that no ones safe from fantrolls anywhere. Be it you have more or less mods that actually do their own *JOB* more consistently. With Beyond 3D's case from what you told me, now i'm too hesitant to even want to look whats on there lol. 



> This specifically is how you can tell that trolls are just gonna troll. People are now shitting on Durango cause it doesn't have a super high end GPU/CPU and GDDR5 ram(which would be impossible right now in a console cause of heating and cost issues), even though its already a gigantic step up from 360. That kind of person you just won't satisfy no matter what the hardware. Its like the Xbox 1.5 trolls came out from a 8 year hibernation.



Ah jeez.  Though your right that you can't please hardware enthusiasts one way or another, since there is bound to be a flaw that they'll complain about contradicting their own fantasy of what it _should have been_.  lol the Xbox 1.5 thing was hilarious, i'm sure that once the PS4 shows it's parity with the 720 in regards to possible multiplats (they're both have slick tech derp) they'll crawl back to their bridge like they did after 2006 was all said and done. 



> asically this. I'm thinking Nintendo will find the most "unique" users because of its exclusive content and high quality focus by Nintendo while the other two will fight it out for the hardcore market, but its imperative that they all succeed on some level.



Yup. Though i think Nintendo should focus a bit on the core side more regardless since the Casuals already ditched them for d'em tabletz & smartphoniez. Otherwise i'm all for a unique experience for Nintendo as long as the crappy shovelware catalog that plagued the Wii is lessened on the Wii U. 



> I'm just hoping in this instance that Nintendo's direction will lead them to get the most unique content from third parties. I would not mind a completely exclusive FF game for Wii U while 720 and PS4 get 15, that way, Nintendo isn't drowned out by all the trolls saying how "Wii U just get downgraded ports blahblah".



Aww man if only something like FF Versus XIII was developed for the Wii U exclusively (since that one isn't a mainline FF title like you said?), then i'd totally double dip into the experience even more.  But yeah i hope for that too, Wii U deserves games just like the PS4/720 do and i'm positive Nintendo could strike a good audience for their new consoles once they announce stuff and keep their competitive competency in check. 

Hopefully they buy out Sega sooner or later.


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I saw that thread.
> 
> One side saying Wii U is super weak and will not be a success because of it
> 
> ...



That thread has become all kinds of awesome.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 23, 2013)

Well they are already half there, Platinum's IP's are probably one of the only good things Sega has left and Wii U has 2 already on the pipeline, also, it gets the best sonic games(Sonic Colors ect)


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 23, 2013)

Solaris said:


> That thread has become all kinds of awesome.



Oh you


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2013)

Double posting bastard.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2013)

I am ready for the ND:


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 23, 2013)

Same here, let's do this.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 23, 2013)

The Link drawing that says "I'm not Zelda" 

EDIT: Cut the crap and get to the games, Iwata. We already know about Miiverse.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 23, 2013)

WiiU VC confirmed. NES, SNES and GBA games confirmed so far. If you've already bought a Wii VC version of a NES and SNES game you can re-buy the WiiU version of them for $1.00 and $1.50, respectively. WiiU versions allow save states, Miiverse community and off-tv gamepad play.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2013)

lol VC confirmed.. GBA and Snes so far.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 23, 2013)

Being able to take screenshots in Pikmin 3. pek

20 minutes left. Show us what else you have, Iwata.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2013)

So I can troll in Miiverse from my phone? I will be damn


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Lmao.. Bayonetta: Do you want to touch me? lol


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 23, 2013)

Smash Bros. confirmed to be shown at E3. New Mario and Mario Kart in development, also slated to be shown at E3.

Also, news on Bayo 2 development.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 23, 2013)

Yoshi + Kirby's Epic Yarn combine! 

Yoshi's Land confirmed.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 23, 2013)

Holy flying fuck, there's a Shin Megami Tensei x Fire Emblem crossover game in development. Being developed by Atlus and Intelligent Systems together.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 23, 2013)

Windwaker HD remake confirmed, they talked about the new Zelda game abandoning conventions such as going from dungeon A to dungeon B as well as the playing by yourself aspect.

The screenshots they showed were absolutely goddamn gorgeous.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Omg WW HD...


----------



## Velocity (Jan 23, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Holy flying fuck, there's a Shin Megami Tensei x Fire Emblem crossover game in development. Being developed by Atlus and Intelligent Systems together.



Don't even joke about that!


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 23, 2013)

IT'S NOT OVER

MONOLITH SOFT TIME



Velocity said:


> Don't even joke about that!



It's true! They showed it and everything!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2013)

OMG XENOBLADE 2? FUCK YOU


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 23, 2013)

Was that Xenoblade 2? The gameplay looked a lot like Xenoblade's. Not that that's a bad thing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2013)

I made the thread with trailer..


----------



## Ukoku (Jan 23, 2013)

Shin Megami Tensei x Fire Emblem
Wind Waker remake
Bayonetta 2
Xenoblade

This was a lot better than I expected


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 23, 2013)

It's over, Nintendo won.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 23, 2013)

Holy crap. You guys ARE aware of how deadly Steambox will be to Microsofts Market? Im pretty sure most people will keep their 360's and the only ones who will by it will be  people who play Madden COD and the few and far between Microsoft exclusives.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Man... Monolith Soft mission is to give me a heart attack. Xenoblade 2 or whatever the name looks gorgeous.. Square Enix take fucking note..


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 23, 2013)

So new mario kart, 3d mario, zelda, xenoblade 2 FEx SMT Yoshi, I'd say it delivered.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 23, 2013)

Does anyone have a video of the stuff we saw of Yoshi's Land?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GxUMMGyZcM[/YOUTUBE]

is that Shulk at the end of the fucking amazing trailer?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]MQrTZei3tc8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2013)

Ukoku said:


> Shin Megami Tensei x Fire Emblem
> Wind Waker remake
> Bayonetta 2
> Xenoblade
> ...



I am very surprised and quite pleased.

No release date in Bayonetta's bitch ass?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> I am very surprised and quite pleased.
> 
> No release date in Bayonetta's bitch ass?



No.. maybe Late this year... Man I am still shaking about the Xenoblade 2 trailer.. I am calling that X2 until they name it something else.


----------



## TheWon (Jan 23, 2013)

All over my face Nintendo all over my face! That was a good ass Direct!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]MQrTZei3tc8[/YOUTUBE]



level designs look epic..  

so far i saw Monolith Soft and Shin Magami Tensie x Fire Emblem crossover trailers..

quite pleased


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2013)

Never gave a fuck about either...

Should I try it? Meh...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]MB_1X4oRIPM[/YOUTUBE]

Yoshi..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Never gave a fuck about either...
> 
> Should I try it? Meh...



neither have i(well excluding devil survivor), but that xeno trailer was fucking beautiful.. and it looks like something i might enjoy a lot.. 

i just love seeing numbers fly like that  



Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]MB_1X4oRIPM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Yoshi..



looks pretty.. but i dunno


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2013)

I'll definitely give xeno a shot.

Shit looks beast.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 23, 2013)

Wind Waker remake? Didn't see that coming, but it looks amazing =D

Also:


SSB 
When's E3 again?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> I'll definitely give xeno a shot.
> 
> Shit looks beast.



Bitch please, Play Xenoblade first...


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't know why but I just lost it when I read this. Fake Kaz is the best.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 23, 2013)

I'll definitely pick up that Yoshi game. Looks awesome.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 23, 2013)

Here is a run down for you guys, specifically for shion.

That was a great video for the Yoshi game, I was hoping for something a little different from Yarn but that video convinced me


----------



## Scratchy (Jan 23, 2013)

Is there a trailer for the Wind Waker remake?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2013)

Naa..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 23, 2013)

You all should watch this too if your interested in the Wonderful 101


----------



## Scratchy (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah, I meant something like a real trailer, not a slideshow.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Neogaf is trashing Square Enix and how Monolith Soft is running over them that they should be a shame..lol


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 23, 2013)

Ah for crying out loud, man how the hell am I going to manage my money like this?

Pandora's Tower
Soul Hackers
Project X Zone
Fire Emblem 3DS
Pokemon X and Y

Wii U+games
Getting my hands on a copy of Strange Journey and Samurai Warriors for my 3DS

Oh man


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2013)

It seem Iwata said two more Nintendo Directs are coming. Wii U third party focus and another one 3DS focus..


----------



## Scizor (Jan 23, 2013)

SSB, Mario and Zelda mean I'll have to buy a WiiU eventually


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 23, 2013)

We are SOOOOO gonna loose are shit man.

SMT hype is going to hit the roof


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 23, 2013)

Unfortunately, until I clear out my backlog, I'm only going to be buying Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate on WiiU and Animal Crossing: New Leaf on 3DS. Hopefully over the next two months I can finish all these games, so I can freely play MH3U.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 23, 2013)

Bayonetta 2's thing was disappointing but still interesting, I'm liking the game's overall look, especially the enemies. It's probably gonna be the most interesting visual aspect of the game like the first one.

Yarn Yoshi actually has me interested, I loved Yoshi's Story as a kid and I'm thinking of getting this.

Wind Waker U is a bland cash-in and it looks fucking worse than the original and oh boy, I can't wait to check which awkward touchscreen elements they'll add to the game. 

Stop with the fucking Zelda re-enhancements, Nintendo.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 23, 2013)

... Arent you one of the people pushing for Zelda? Its still in development so they went and did a remaster to appease and assuage your concerns. I never liked Windwakers style is that the issue here Bringer?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 23, 2013)

Worst then original wind waker? you obviously are fucking retarded


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 23, 2013)

Worse? lol no way. Sorry, but that's just wrong. 

If anything, the gamepad will have map and inventory on it. Probably to show off what the screen will be used for with the new Zelda. 

I really don't see how it's a cash-in. It looks better than most HD remakes out there and all we've seen are screenshots.

But in that case, HD remakes are cash-ins by merely existing.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 23, 2013)

Goova said:


> Worst then original wind waker? you obviously are fucking retarded



Well, the fanboys were quick this time.

The only reason why Wind Waker looked so good was because of cel shading. No matter how much bloom this new version has, it's not gonna hide the fact that they screwed over the ONE element that people creamed themselves about Wind Waker's graphics. This shit just looks out of place for Wind Waker.

*BUT HEY, I'M NOT SUCKING NINTY'S COCK AT EVERY TURN, CRUCIFY ME.*


----------



## Ubereem (Jan 23, 2013)

This is the year that is going to make having a Wii U all the more worth it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 23, 2013)

Goova a Nintendo fanboy? That's rich.


----------



## Ukoku (Jan 23, 2013)

Would be nice if they threw some of that our way


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh my fucking shit. A new 3D Mario?

Took you a god damn while, Nintendo. You better deliver like you never delivered before after Galaxy 1 & 2. High standards to hold up to. Now that is something I'm interested in.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2013)

_Fuck_ Mario! 

Jesus, with you fuckers..


----------



## Ubereem (Jan 23, 2013)

Really looking forward to seeing what the new Zelda will look like as well.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 23, 2013)

In other news.  Stocks skyrocket.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> In other news.  Stocks skyrocket.



Oh shit? really? lol


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2013)

This was a pretty awesome Nintendo Direct.  

Bayonetta 2 looked decent.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2013)

Like a sweet ass.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 23, 2013)

Solaris said:


> This was a pretty awesome Nintendo Direct.
> 
> Bayonetta 2 looked decent.



Ever played the first one?


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 23, 2013)

Did you hear what she said?  

I surely do what to touch.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 23, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Did you hear what she said?
> 
> I surely do what to touch.



She's been saying that for years. If you haven't played the first one, do yourself a favor and do it.

They've been teasing us a lot with her model though. Just show us how she looks, I didn't like her model in the first one but this one is looking pretty good.


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Ever played the first one?



Nope.jpg

It's the levels designs and enemies that captured my interest.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 23, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Nope.jpg
> 
> It's the levels designs and enemies that captured my interest.



^ (use bro), I'll cut you.

Go play the fucking game right now. The console were you play it is irrelevant, it's one of the greatest action games ever made.


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 23, 2013)

This Direct was awesome...except for the fact that you have to pay for updates for your VC games. Seriously Nintendo, you would stoop down that low just for the sake of greed? That's just utterly pathetic!


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ^ (use bro), I'll cut you.
> 
> Go play the fucking game right now. The console were you play it is irrelevant, it's one of the greatest action games ever made.



I don't have a console at the moment.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm about to smack a bitch.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 23, 2013)

Solaris said:


> I don't have a console at the moment.



Oh.

Well, me neither so I can relate.

You should still play the game when you can though. From what I'm getting from this thread, most people here only started showing interest in Bayonetta the moment it became WiiU exclusive. Like they're only looking forward to this because of the Nintendo aspect only. The first game is a truly awesome action game, if you're into that genre, go play it.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2013)

Better than DMC at least.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 23, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Better than DMC at least.



FUCK YOU Edgy version.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jan 23, 2013)

Wind Waker HD (I don't care if you don't like remakes, this is what I need to correct my history with the game), Shin Megami Tensei X Fire Emblem, Yarn Yoshi, The Wonderful 101, new Xeno game, and a new 3D Mario game. I'm not much of a Mario fan, but I enjoyed Galaxy enough that I want to just get Galaxy 2 and 3D Land already.

So glad that they're trying to challenge the conventions of Zelda with the Wii U game and that they're trying to get a more unified art style than Skyward Sword's. I don't want them to make it multiplayer, so I hope it doesn't result in a Four Swords game, but I'm okay with them making the order of dungeons less linear.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 23, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> This Direct was awesome...except for the fact that you have to pay for updates for your VC games. Seriously Nintendo, you would stoop down that low just for the sake of greed? That's just utterly pathetic!


Come on man, you have them on your wii already, if you didnt system transfer. just buy the gamepad version for 1$.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> FUCK YOU Edgy version.



Tell me I'm wrong, ma wigga.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2013)

*X* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Xenoblade 2


 is a game I want now...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 23, 2013)

Okay Nintendo....you got me kinda hyped 

Bayonetta 2

SMT + Fire Emblem

Monolith Soft Mecha

Zelda Wind Waker HD

Updates on Zelda Wii U

Yoshi...


   Guuud. Guuuuuuuud.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Inuhanyou how crazy was that *X* trailer?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm kinda concerned about cel-shading possibly not being prominent in the Windwaker remake. That was part of the charm of WW, and one of the reasons it has aged so well. I'm sure those screenshots aren't indicative of the final product, I hope. 

However, I will still play and love the game regardless.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 23, 2013)

And just like that most of the negativity towards the WiiU and it's power have gone out the window. Goes to show, announce some awesome looking games and people get hyped and momentum for the system is renewed. Nintendo went HAM in this Direct, I haven't even watched it yet but just reading the reactions and news gave me a smile from ear to ear and a raging boner!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 23, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Inuhanyou how crazy was that *X* trailer?



About as good as the other trailers. FUCK AWESOME 


My purchase of Wii U has been validated


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Sotei said:


> *And just like that most of the negativity towards the WiiU and it's power have gone out the window. Goes to show, announce some awesome looking games and people get hyped and momentum for the system is renewed.* Nintendo went HAM in this Direct, I haven't even watched it yet but just reading the reactions and news gave me a smile from ear to ear and a raging boner!


 Yeah, people are praising *X *like crazy "graphic wise". Monolith Soft + HD= scary. Man I wonder what kind the budget they have now..


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 23, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Come on man, you have them on your wii already, if you didnt system transfer. just buy the gamepad version for 1$.



Yes, but I probably won't be able to get a Wii U until late this year at the earliest. That, and I own over fifty VC games so there's no way in hell that special will cover all games. I just can't see myself paying over $50 for essentially updates.

I like Nintendo, but this is the equivalent of getting raped by a very old woman with a bad odor. I thought they were better than this.

Everything else is great news though.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2013)

Sotei said:


> And just like that most of the negativity towards the WiiU and it's power have gone out the window. Goes to show, announce some awesome looking games and people get hyped and momentum for the system is renewed. Nintendo went HAM in this Direct, I haven't even watched it yet but just reading the reactions and news gave me a smile from ear to ear and a raging boner!



I follow, but limitedly.

Zelda- not bad
SMT+FE- Don't give a darn about
Mario- Don't give a darn about
Yoshi- Yarn? Don't give a darn about 
Xenoblade 2- good shit
Mario Kart- not bad
Bayonetta- nice ass

Hyped? Not so much...

Interested is a better word, for me.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 23, 2013)

Do the system transfer then.

I never gave a shit about yarn Shion. But then Yoshi said HENSHIN A GO GO YAM!

\

Yo guys gimme your FC's. 3DS Now, on the double. Here comes the Hot Stepper Murderer!


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't see why they shouldn't charge for updates, especially if they're just $1.00-$1.50 each. You already have the game. You're paying for extra. And saying "It should've been there in the first place" doesn't make sense because they were out before the WiiU was out. They had to pay people to make this stuff compatible. Why should we get it for free? If we had to pay in order to play our Wii VC games on the WiiU then that would be a problem. But we can still play everything we've purchased in Wii Mode. 

People don't have a problem paying $40 or more for one or two games remastered in HD and nothing else. But, just like Nintendo, no one is forcing you to buy it.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2013)

They want more money. 

Fucking simple, fools...

Stupid ass thing to put on us, though.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 23, 2013)

If this is the way the Yoshi game is going to look, fuck yes.


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 23, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Do the system transfer then.



I will likely do that, but it's a shame that Nintendo is basically trying to get you to pay for updates that should have been free in the first place. It's like now they have done their duty, they are looking on how to rape your wallet.

I didn't have to pay for redownloading my PS1 and PSP games on my Vita, so I'm trying to figure out why everyone thinks that Nintendo is doing good in this instance.


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm kinda concerned about cel-shading possibly not being prominent in the Windwaker remake. That was part of the charm of WW, and one of the reasons it has aged so well. I'm sure those screenshots aren't indicative of the final product, I hope.



I have no real complaints with how the game looks in the screenshots.  It has its own charm and will likely stand the test of time visually and I'm sure that it'll look gorgeous in motion.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 23, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> I didn't have to pay for redownloading my PS1 and PSP games on my Vita, so I'm trying to figure out why everyone thinks that Nintendo is doing good in this instance.



Vita doesn't offer any additional features with the games themselves. WiiU versions of VC games do. 

And like I said, "in the first place" isn't a good argument because the Wii VC was out and basically finished by the time the WiiU came out. They can't program software with features that haven't been developed yet.

And if you don't want to pay, don't. Keep playing your VC games in Wii Mode. No one is stopping you.


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 23, 2013)

But the PSP games do have extra features. Not to mention that your PS1 games can fill the Vita's entire screen. Oh well, I'll just vote with my wallet. But after seeing shit like this, I now realize that PC emulation might be the way to go after all.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 23, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> I will likely do that, but it's a shame that Nintendo is basically trying to get you to pay for updates that should have been free in the first place. It's like now they have done their duty, they are looking on how to rape your wallet.
> 
> I didn't have to pay for redownloading my PS1 and PSP games on my Vita, so I'm trying to figure out why everyone thinks that Nintendo is doing good in this instance.


Because it was on your PS3? I think Sony does make you pay in some instance or another. They better not go into that cloud crap.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Ultimania (Jan 23, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Because it was on your PS3? I think Sony does make you pay in some instance or another. They better not go into that cloud crap.



I only have to pay once for my PS1C games though. Then I can play them on my PS3, PSP, Vita, and eventually PS4. You can do the same with the Wii and Wii U, but you have to pay for those updates rather than having said updates for free like it should be. Not to mention that you can forget about cross-buying when it comes to Wii U and 3DS VC games.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 23, 2013)

The only extra features they really have is adjusting screen size, brightness, sound, etc. Anything any other emulator can do. Those aren't features of the actual software, they're features of the hardware emulating the software. 

You could make the same case for the WiiU emulating the VC games. I'm not sure if it's hardware or software programming that allows the VC games to have Miiverse support, save states and off-tv gamepad play. However, I think the WiiU features provide a better overall experience. But that's just me. 



Solaris said:


> I have no real complaints with how the game looks in the screenshots.  It has its own charm and will likely stand the test of time visually and I'm sure that it'll look gorgeous in motion.



I am hoping you're right. Who knows, it may actually end up cel-shaded anyway. They could have just been showing off what it'll look like in HD. They still have plenty of time to polish it all up. I don't think what we saw were even actual in-game screenshots, considering the placements of Link and Tetra on Windfall Island. They were never in those spots together.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 23, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> Not to mention that you can forget about cross-buying when it comes to Wii U and 3DS VC games.



For now that's the case, but I have a feeling it won't be for long. I have a hunch that they're going to unveil full Nintendo Network integration during the next Nintendo Direct, where the 3DS, WiiU and future Nintendo consoles will have a shared eShop, where only 3DS and WiiU games stay exclusive to their respective systems. I say this because the WiiU is also getting GBA games, which will undoubtedly be out for the 3DS eventually.

At least, that's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes^ but I hope they dont integrate cloud servers. Considering they said that when Miiverse was fully implemented games would no longer be tied to the console. If anything needs to be cloud at least let it be a save file you can store, but its retained on your game cartridge/disk/console/handheld at least.
Say no to commercials in video games patents, say no to kinect spying on you patents, say no to cloud, retain ownership and privacy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Edge: "Nintendo Direct - promises, promises"*



> Again, this was Nintendo telling its public to wait. ?I apologise to those supporting Wii U for the lack of new titles during January and February,? implored Iwata early on in the presentation. ?But please understand we will have new titles to offer from March onwards.? It can promise and tease all it wants, but Nintendo?s fiercely loyal fanbase is growing uneasy. Not to mention impatient.
> 
> Meanwhile, PC and mobile continue their inexorable rise, and Microsoft and Sony prepare to unveil their next-generation consoles. 2013 could be the year in which the videogame landscape is utterly transformed, more quickly and more viciously than anyone could have forecast. When Nintendo finally delivers the games its fanbase wants, will they still be interested?





Thanks Edge..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 23, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm kinda concerned about cel-shading possibly not being prominent in the Windwaker remake. That was part of the charm of WW, and one of the reasons it has aged so well. I'm sure those screenshots aren't indicative of the final product, I hope.



Oh my, what happened to "that's just wrong"?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 23, 2013)

Steambox will murderize 

its the lyrical gangsta o_o


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 23, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh my, what happened to "that's just wrong"?



There's a difference between being concerned and saying it's bad. I think it looks gorgeous, much better than the original WW. However, I am concerned about what the lack of cel-shading will mean for the game in the long run. WW looks great even today because of it. How will the HD remaster compare in another 10 years?

Which is why I'm hoping cel-shading is still part of the HD remaster.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2013)

I can agree with that, the cell shading needs to remain because that's the reason the game will have timeless appeal visually.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 23, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> I follow, but limitedly.
> 
> Zelda- not bad
> SMT+FE- Don't give a darn about
> ...




I feel you homie, one company can't appease everyone but Nintendo is trying. At least they got you interested in some of the games, that's always a plus.



Gotta say that "Wonderful 101" trailer was awesome, that game looks like what every game should be... Fun!


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2013)

Sotei said:


> I feel you homie, one company can't appease everyone but Nintendo is trying. At least they got you interested in some of the games, that's always a plus.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta say that "Wonderful 101" trailer was awesome, that game looks like what every game should be... Fun!



That game may turn out to be surprisingly good, so I'm keeping an eye on it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 23, 2013)

*Finishes watching ND with Monolith Soft's new IP*

MY LOOOOOOOOOOORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :WOW:WOW

My day has finally been complete.  It's freaking Versus XIII quality right there.

EDIT: Wait wait wait WUT!??!?! It's a sequal to Xenoblade??? Wasn't it said to be a new IP?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Finishes watching ND with Monolith Soft's new IP*
> 
> MY LOOOOOOOOOOORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :WOW:WOW
> 
> My day has finally been complete.  *It's freaking Versus XIII quality right there*.


 what is Versus?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 23, 2013)

People are just talking about Shulk. I dont think that's Shulk. 

But this might be about space colonizers

People are making cracks about this being Earthbound XD


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 23, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> what is Versus?



My stomach hurts. 

But seriously is this related to Xenoblade or what???


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> My stomach hurts.
> 
> *But seriously is this related to Xenoblade or what???*






> - The third person gameplay is identical to how it looks in Xenoblade
> - The battle system (the line of selectable arts) along the bottom and the rest of the GUI is very similar to Xenoblade (would be identical if it had the same graphics and a party gauge)
> - The mechs. Xenoblade had a big focus on them.
> - The weapons - similar to Reyn's driver and Sharla's rifle.
> ...





> Here's a start:
> -User interface (minus the multiplayer chat) looks practically the same.
> Battle system is very similar.
> -Environment design looks similar - there's a bit that looks like the Bionis' shoulder in the background at one point.
> ...



Yeah, Probably a sequel or a new Xeno game..


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2013)

Never played it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 23, 2013)

DAAAAAAAAAAAYUM. 

Hopefully it'll be story driven if that's the case, i'd be slightly disappointed if it were a MMO-like title for retail release lol. But in case if it were a title related to Xenoblade or such than wouldn't it contradict what Monolith originally said about this game being a "new IP" initially? 

Either way, they should totally remake Xenoblade in HD because i could totally double dip for that piece of work big time.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2013)

It is really scary that two more ND are coming and Nintendo said that they want to work with other devs via crossovers...

SMT + FE came from nowhere...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 23, 2013)

When are the coming and what other crossovers could be in the works?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> When are the coming and what other crossovers could be in the works?



It seem Iwata said one ND for Wii U third party games and one for the 3DS, no dates for it.. For the other question, who knows?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 23, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> It is really scary that two more ND are coming and Nintendo said that they want to work with other devs via crossovers...
> 
> SMT + FE came from nowhere...



The funny thing is that it's just not them wanting to... from what he said, they're _already_ working on other exclusive crossovers. 

I guess this kind of gives a shred of validity to the rumor of Retro working on a Metroid x Star Fox crossover?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2013)

That'd be fucking beast. ^


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 23, 2013)

I think the rumors came out during... the last E3? God, it's been a long fucking time. Either way, we're definitely gonna be seeing Retro this year at E3, considering they were _supposed_ to show up last year but decided at the last minute that they "weren't ready".


----------



## Sotei (Jan 23, 2013)

Finally watched the ND... on my WiiU... way too much hype! Good thing some of those games are coming later... my wallet, isn't ready, even though my body is. 


Dat Nintendo


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I think the rumors came out during... the last E3? God, it's been a long fucking time. Either way, we're definitely gonna be seeing Retro this year at E3, considering they were _supposed_ to show up last year but decided at the last minute that they "weren't ready".



So... a re-make of some old shit?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 23, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> So... a re-make of some old shit?



Nope, they said it's a brand new game. We just have no fucking clue what it is.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 23, 2013)

The line up is looking really good.
Bayonetta 2, all this crazy shit popping up.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 23, 2013)

No, we mean the development studio called Retro Studios, not the game actually being retro.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2013)

Ah, see, it all makes sense now.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 23, 2013)

The truth has set you free.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2013)

Like Andy Dufresne.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 23, 2013)

I'd like to say that Shion fought the good fight.

But he still got butt raped.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 23, 2013)

In four ways than one.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'd like to say that Shion fought the good fight.
> 
> But he still got butt raped.



Anything you put in my mouth, you're gonna lose.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 24, 2013)

*RUMOUR: SEGA to Announce New Sonic Game Next Month?*



> The game’s title doesn’t appear to be finalized yet, but its platforms are. It will be released on Wii U, PS3, 360, 3DS, PS Vita, PC, and “Next gen” consoles. This source says anything involving these new consoles is strictly confidential to people at the top of the company, so they unfortunately don’t have any information to share about those versions. As for the other versions, the source states the console, PC and PS Vita versions will be identical aside from the graphical differences, while the 3DS version will be another Sonic Rush styled game.





Please be true oh plz plz plz plz plz plz plz plz plz plz plz plz plz plz plz plz plz!!!!!!!!


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 24, 2013)

You want another Sonic game?

Geez, fuck, man..


----------



## Sotei (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah... I don't get how people still have faith in SEGA and their ability to create a quality Sonic game.

I have no expectations but let's see if SEGA can deliver a surprise.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 24, 2013)

^
^
Hello guys, Sonic Colors/Generations ring a bell in terms of quality?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2013)

Sonic Colors sucked.
Sonic generations had a horrible sonic 06 level. Final boss sucked.
Sonic rush on the other hand 
[YOUTUBE]bhq0IpvyMQk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TheWon (Jan 24, 2013)

Sonic Colors was the best Sonic this generation which is not saying much!


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 24, 2013)

Right there. ^

The Won, right _fucking_ there!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 24, 2013)

Generations was fuckgood


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bn20aw35AZM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 24, 2013)

TheWon said:


> Sonic Colors was the best Sonic this generation which is not saying much!



Dunno about colors but Sonic Generations was a legit Sonic platformer, both 2D and 3D. 

Fuck, better than 3D Mario Land or any bland copy paste 2D Mario that Nintendo regurgitated these last few years.

Although the bosses were fucking horrible. My God. I still don't know what the fuck to do against the Time Monster, despite beating him several times.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 24, 2013)

fuck sonic fans.. they only deserve shit


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 24, 2013)

Khris said:


> fuck sonic fans.. they only deserve shit



I see you have a Pokemon set.

I hope the irony is not lost on you.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 24, 2013)

But Pokemon is cool!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 24, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I see you have a Pokemon set.
> 
> I hope the irony is not lost on you.



its not, i'am a sonic fan 

and pokefans aren't that bad.. just nostalgiafags are


----------



## Scizor (Jan 24, 2013)

Live and let live.


----------



## Ubereem (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## "Shion" (Jan 24, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Dunno about colors but Sonic Generations was a legit Sonic platformer, both 2D and 3D.
> 
> Fuck, better than 3D Mario Land or any bland copy paste 2D Mario that Nintendo regurgitated these last few years.
> 
> Although the bosses were fucking horrible. My God. I still don't know what the fuck to do against the Time Monster, despite beating him several times.



This is why I love you, you furry mother fucker. 



Khris said:


> fuck sonic fans.. they only deserve shit



Love You too. 



Scizor said:


> Live and let live.



Fuck no and fuck you; get the fuck out of here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 24, 2013)

generations and episode 2 were both good games.. fuck anyone who thinks otherwise


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 24, 2013)

Fuck everyone, the world should burn.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 24, 2013)

Never played em, therefore, there go the shits I can give. 

Still, recent Sonic is a bag full of saggy tits and squirting ass.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 24, 2013)

Khris said:


> generations and episode 2 were both good games.. fuck anyone who thinks otherwise





Death-kun said:


> Fuck everyone, the world should burn.


----------



## J. Fooly (Jan 24, 2013)

Why won't they just make a Sonic Adventure 3?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 24, 2013)

I feel like that the majority of my stay here.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 24, 2013)

J. Fooly said:


> Why won't they just make a Sonic Adventure 3?



Because Sonic Team doesn't have any fucking clue how to do decent gameplay sections with Sonic friends anymore.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 24, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Because Sonic Team doesn't have any fucking clue how to do decent gameplay sections with Sonic friends anymore.



No, no.. They're just _idiots._


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 24, 2013)

Give it to retro studios i say


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MzG6lDA1A0[/YOUTUBE]

Jump to 29:00 where Iwata talk about more projects with third party companies and future ND's


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 24, 2013)

He speaks so BORING, though. 

Oh, and fuck Toon Link.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 25, 2013)

Your face is BORING, shut up and put up. 

Can't handle badass _eh_ bro?

*Screen Digest: "Nintendo behind the next gen curve; isolated from market"* 



> Research firm Screen Digest has suggested that Nintendo is behind the curve in a number of fields when it comes to next generation consoles.
> 
> While Wii U was first to market, senior principal analyst and head of games at Screen Digest Piers Harding-Rolls expects the next generation Xbox to launch this year, with PS4 following in 2014, and believes Nintendo will be playing catch up in a number of areas.
> 
> ...





Dooooooooomed! Pack your bag kids, Nintendo will become third party relative to a distance in.....errmm....well...


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 25, 2013)

There is nothin badass about him speaking in boring English.

But if that's what you need to get your jollies, so be it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 25, 2013)

OH FOR FUCKS SAKE ENOUGH OF THE CLOUD BULLSHIT!

These people dont know shit


----------



## Ukoku (Jan 25, 2013)

Nothing new about their upcoming titles, but still a very interesting interview.

Check it out.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 25, 2013)

The forecast? D
*Spoiler*: __ 



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMM




Please check in tomorrow for the weather. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



more doom. nintendo gunna go the way of THQ and WiiU gunna go the way of Dreamcast. Vita will rise from the ashes.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 25, 2013)

Fuck that cunt.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 25, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> There is nothin badass about him speaking in boring English.
> 
> But if that's what you need to get your jollies, so be it.



I was talking about *Toon Link* you enormous dumbass. 

Haterz gonna hate.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 25, 2013)

Then specify. 

Any moron with a high school diploma can do it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 25, 2013)

Emily Rogers‏@Emi1yRogers

*Hearing rumblings of unannounced Wii U 3rd party port. If rumblings are true, I'm curious whether Wii U owners will care about this port.*

Emily Rogers‏@Emi1yRogers

*I'll talk to some gaming journalists at big sites and see what they heard. I don't want to put rumors out there without evidence.*


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 25, 2013)

And that means _what?_


----------



## Ubereem (Jan 25, 2013)

Sakurai Confirms That Both 3DS And Wii U Versions Of Super Smash Bros Will Be At E3 2013


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 25, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Emily Rogers‏@Emi1yRogers
> 
> *Hearing rumblings of unannounced Wii U 3rd party port. If rumblings are true, I'm curious whether Wii U owners will care about this port.*
> 
> ...



Needs moar info on if it's a big title or not. Or possibly one of S.E.'s late HD titles that was said to be ported by straight-whateve last year?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 25, 2013)

Tomb Raider?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh god not that shit again...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 25, 2013)

Twitter time bitches XD


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 25, 2013)

Ukoku said:


> Nothing new about their upcoming titles, but still a very interesting interview.
> 
> Check it out.


Holy crap this interview is bloody awesome. I really liked hearing about Inaba and Minami's backgrounds (TATSUYA IS BEAST )

Programming with one of those computers back in those days must have been pretty damn awesome. Everybody must have been jelly of Smooth Talkin Inaba rolling down the block with his PC XD


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 25, 2013)

^ Did you just say "bloody awesome"?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah? Problem Inuhan~?

 Y'all remember this don't ya?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 26, 2013)

*Any longterm Nintendo fans find the low tech route frustrating?*



Heh.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2013)

"I bragged with megahertz about the ultra 64 in highschool. Nowadays i just want to play fun games. "


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 26, 2013)

Nintendo does great things with that they have. Why should i want anything more?  I'm just glad they've gotten this far 

They realized that they could not loss lead anymore with the Gamecube's failure. Sony and Microsoft have too, they are both releasing systems this year that they are planning to become profitable in the same fiscal year they release.

Of course, by that same token, you don't particularly have to aim super low powerwise to be profitable early, but Nintendo is extremely careful with things, that's always good.  Sony went into last gen acting like they owned the world, didn't end up well for them


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 26, 2013)

The GameCube was god.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes too bad it lacked the third party support.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 26, 2013)

And was ridiculed as a kiddie system back the, which was weird considering i found the GC to be anything but kiddie back when i was younger.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 26, 2013)

It was was purple lunch box complete with handle


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 26, 2013)

A badass one. Especially the black colored kind.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 26, 2013)

Gamecube teh besto.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 26, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Tomb Raider?



Emily Rogers‏@Emi1yRogers

*I know what Straight Right's Wii U port is. Not allowed to say anything. But process of elimination, you can figure it out.
*

Emily Rogers‏@Emi1yRogers

*@tidenes It's a Square Enix game, yes. Link:  ?And thanks, lol.*

It is not Tomb Raider tho.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 26, 2013)

Interesting... I wonder what it could be.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 26, 2013)

KH HD Remix? Probably Sleeping Dogs. :/


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Jan 26, 2013)

It's Final Fantasy XIII-3: Lightning Returns.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 26, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> KH HD Remix? Probably Sleeping Dogs. :/



that is a good guess.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 26, 2013)

Crimson Cloak said:


> It's Final Fantasy XIII-3: Lightning Returns.



Ewww keep that cow crap away.


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 26, 2013)

Goddamn it, I want a Wii U but lack the money. I guess I better start saving up for one.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 26, 2013)

You better fucking get one  The games coming out are gonna be too good to pass up


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 26, 2013)

Is it weird that one of the games I'm anticipating the most is Yoshi?  I feel like it could turn out to be an absolute masterpiece, assuming that the game retains the LBP graphical style instead of the 2 seconds of Kirby's Epic Yarn style we saw.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 26, 2013)

Screw Yoshi!!! it is all about if Do you want to touch Bayonetta!!


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 26, 2013)

There's seriously too much shit coming out. Having to juggle buying games for the PS3, 3DS, and Vita is hard enough...and buying a whole new console is even harder. Plus I'll have to buy an external 2 TB hard drive to even properly use a Wii U. Don't even get me started on how much it will all cost in order to get the games that I want. 

Only good thing I can say is that at least actually buying one shouldn't be a nightmare like getting a Wii was. Everyone seems interested in the deluxe model so getting the regular one shouldn't be too hard.

Yarn Yoshi, that X RPG, and Fire Emblem X SMT convinced me that I have to buy a Wii U...although there were already several Wii U games that I already wanted.

And I can't get excited over Bayonetta 2 when I haven't even played the first one yet. I guess I'll buy the first one when I have the time and money.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGMZmE3g1J8[/YOUTUBE]



He is back!!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 26, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> There's seriously too much shit coming out. Having to juggle buying games for the PS3, 3DS, and Vita is hard enough...and buying a whole new console is even harder. Plus I'll have to buy an external 2 TB hard drive to even properly use a Wii U. Don't even get me started on how much it will all cost in order to get the games that I want.
> 
> Only good thing I can say is that at least actually buying one shouldn't be a nightmare like getting a Wii was. Everyone seems interested in the deluxe model so getting the regular one shouldn't be too hard.
> 
> ...



All of those games are months to more than a year away though, so you'll have plenty of time to save up.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 26, 2013)

Emily Rogers‏@Emi1yRogers

*Since Metroid Prime 1, Retro Studios has released a new game every 2 or 3 years. Is it crazy to think Retro's next game releases this year?*


Emily Rogers‏@Emi1yRogers

(*2002) Metroid Prime (2004) Metroid Prime 2 (2007) Metroid Prime 3 (2010) DKCR ...If (2-3 year) trend continued, 2013 would be next game.*

A game we don't know nothing about..


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 26, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> All of those games are months to more than a year away though, so you'll have plenty of time to save up.



That doesn't matter. There are plenty of games that I already want for the console that are either out now or going to be out before summer.

New Super Mario Bros. U, Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate, Rayman Legends, Tekken Tag Tournament 2, Ninja Gaiden 3: Razor's Edge, Game & Wario, and The Wonderful 101 are the games that I'm interested in buying.

Buying all of those games and a Wii U will cost me $720-$770 (plus tax) depending on which model I buy. Either way, I'll also have to get an external hard drive. The ones that I have seen that are recommended for the Wii U are in the $80-$120 range. I want to get an external 2 TB hard drive because I want the most memory space for my Wii U from the start. And I have to get one with a power supply for best performance according to Nintendo.

So essentially, I'm going to have to save close to a whopping $1000 in order to get the most out of my Wii U from the start. Cheap console my ass...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 26, 2013)

^Go to gazelle.com and give away all your apple products and the random PSP you have somewhere in your house.

Then go deal hunting


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 26, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> ^Go to gazelle.com and give away all your apple products and the random PSP you have somewhere in your house.
> 
> Then go deal hunting



I never get rid of my stuff. I'm keeping my PSP forever. Hell, I don't even use Apple.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 26, 2013)

What are you gonna do with that PSP? Play Tales of Rebirth?

Eh at least you have your charger XD


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 26, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> What are you gonna do with that PSP? Play Tales of Rebirth?



Dude, I got a ton of PSP games that I haven't even touched yet. My backlog is massive for all systems. I rarely get rid of my consoles and handhelds.

Are you implying that the PSP doesn't have games? Because I can assure you that's far from the truth.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol man I know the PSP has a shit ton of games.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 26, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Emily Rogers‏@Emi1yRogers
> 
> *Since Metroid Prime 1, Retro Studios has released a new game every 2 or 3 years. Is it crazy to think Retro's next game releases this year?*
> 
> ...



I really don't think it will come out this year. Why? Nintendo is very hush-hush and they're acting like the new project is fucking amazing, so I think it could take some  more time then usual, along with developing for an HD console


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 26, 2013)

games are amazing


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 26, 2013)

Nintendo is always hush-hush, though. I have a feeling we might get Retro's game this year. If we don't, I expect it in early 2014.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 26, 2013)

I think we might actually see it by Fall.


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 26, 2013)

I honestly think that it could be 2014-2016 before whatever Retro Studios is working on is released, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 26, 2013)

They will release in 2018 and you will like it


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 26, 2013)

Vigil to Nintendo: "Buy us plz"


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 26, 2013)

how does that say "Please buy use Nintendo"


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 26, 2013)

Goova said:


> how does that say "Please buy use Nintendo"





First Tsurugi said:


> Vigil to Nintendo: "Buy us plz"
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Vigil to Nintendo: "Buy us plz"
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


We skyward sword now?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2013)

Darksiders can lick my ANS's cunt. 

Give WeedU something like MGS, then we'll be talking.


----------



## Aldric (Jan 27, 2013)

That pic is cool and sort of sad at the same time


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 27, 2013)

Yo malvo here's some news for chu


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Yo malvo here's some news for chu



Thanks, I knew about it. 360 owners got the Patch yesterday, PS3 owners are next..


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2013)

Well _fuck_ me.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 27, 2013)

Okay guys so that Enix game coming to the Wii U  isnt Tomb Raider.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank fucking _Christ._

I was ready to crucify his punk bitch ass all over again.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah thank Arceus we didnt get DmC XD

So uh Malvo, you check out that Static Shock in Young Justice yet?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2013)

I'll flog, torture and crucify Arceus's bitch, punk, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass _too_, if we got that bullshit.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm already indignated, and I don't give a flying _fuck_ or a sitting _shit._


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 27, 2013)

Well then


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 27, 2013)

That unique shit again?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2013)

Bunch of dick munching ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 27, 2013)

Maybe they be satisfied if they did what sony did with the last story  that trailer came out like what? 7 years ago?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 27, 2013)

The Last of Us man^

The Last story is pimping


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2013)

No, no... He's right.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 27, 2013)

*Nintendo Is Planning ?Emergency? Online Maintenance For Monday*



> Nintendo has announced that it plans to carry out ?emergency? online maintenance starting from Monday.* Nintendo has made it clear that the Wii U eShop, Nintendo 3DS eShop, Nintendo DSi Shop, and Wii Shop Channel will all be inaccessible during this time.* There?s also some games that will be affected including Pokemon Black & White and Pokemon Black & White 2. You can read all about all the services affected below.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2013)

Lol emergency.

Those dumbasses. 

Good thing I chose not to buy a crappy WeedU at launch.

By the time I invest in one, all the incomplete crap ought to be dealt with.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 27, 2013)

Have you bought any launch consoles that crapped on you before?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2013)

Nintendo Wii.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 27, 2013)

Besides that one, of course.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2013)

DS was pretty shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 27, 2013)

The Wii never gave me problem until Brawl... >_<


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 27, 2013)

Ick, the OG DS.  Despite having a slick D-pad and such, it felt like a hands-on prototype. Praise the lord for the DS Lite.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 27, 2013)

Lol I took my DS Phat to the slippy slide. Popped that cracker straight in half

This is why I hate school portables.  Rain makes them inclined planes too slippery


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 27, 2013)

VS



And people said the the OG 3DS was bad lol. Provided it isn't perfect, but dang.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2013)

I sold it and got money.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 27, 2013)

Am I the only one who hasnt had his gamecube or Wii cop out on him? Seriously the 2nd year production line is the sweetspot
I still have the Ds Phat albeit its axis is off hinge.
So I got a black ds lite, but in a fit of rage(I was at the Pokelethon in HGSS) I kinda... chewed off the top screen... I still use it to play my gameboy advance games though so lol.
So I just took a gander at this pink Ds lite and I pilfered it. Walked off with it like a boss.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2013)

Chewed off the top screen?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Am I the only one who hasnt had his gamecube or Wii cop out on him? Seriously the 2nd year production line is the sweetspot
> I still have the Ds Phat albeit its axis is off hinge.
> So I got a black ds lite, but in a fit of rage(I was at the Pokelethon in HGSS) I kinda... chewed off the top screen... I still use it to play my gameboy advance games though so lol.
> So I just took a gander at this pink Ds lite and I pilfered it. Walked off with it like a boss.




My original DS as well as my DSlite works just fine (and I still use them). 

My gameboy advanced SP is still in tip top shape but I can't say the same for my gameboy color which recently died on me 

N64, Gamecube and WiiU (& PS3  ) are all currently connected to my television, so that's all you need to know about longevity. 


As for the systems purchase dates, I bought my Wii, WiiU, Gamecube, PS3 and 360 all at launch and *none of them* ever had issues.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 27, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Chewed off the top screen?


Ehh yeah, I kinda ripped out the top screen with my teeth. 

My brother gave me the pink lite, cause he's classy like that XD


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2013)

What in the fuck?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 27, 2013)

What can I say man, I get crazy sometimes.




On another note I've been spending time watching Viewtiful Joe.....holy hell do I want another game XD


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 27, 2013)

Just bought the WiiU Deluxe tonight.  

As for Nintendo products, I had not a single system fail on me.  Going back to the Super Nintendo we had at my grandparent's house, I've gone through many a Nintendo system that never died; we just ended up trading them.  

I have a lot, though:

WiiU, Gamecube, Gameboy Advance SP, Gameboy Micro and 3DS.  Had  Wii, but it was in storage and helped pay for the WiiU.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 27, 2013)

Good that you finally bought a U, i was getting concerned whether or not your head was right 

who can resist such an awesome console <3


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 27, 2013)

Brother, I was sold on the WiiU when they announced Monster Hunter Tri U, as irrational as it may be.  I just wanted a console Monster Hunter title, and I knew we'd be getting some good first party titles at some point anyways...

What I didn't know was that Nintendo was going to lay a goddamn SMACK DOWN on the gaming world with these rapid-fire announcements.   Mana from the heavens!  Because I traded in a bunch of shit I had lying around, working by divine providence and palpable luck, I got Mario Brothers U so my girlfriend and I can play something until we get more--I have Scribblenauts and Tank! Tank! Tank at work.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 27, 2013)

My original DS Phat got stolen at the doctor's office. I left it on the table in the waiting room when I went in for my check-up, I could've sworn my parents picked it up for me. Then I realized it was gone. I had Animal Crossing: Wild World in there as well, so all that work that went into my town was lost. To this day I want to beat the little shit that probably took it.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

You poor, stupid dumbass. 

Good thing, too... AC sucks swass.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 28, 2013)

I will find the kid and I will beat him.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 28, 2013)

Emily Rogers gave up clues that the port from SE is Deus Ex.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> My original DS Phat got stolen at the doctor's office. I left it on the table in the waiting room when I went in for my check-up, I could've sworn my parents picked it up for me. Then I realized it was gone. I had Animal Crossing: Wild World in there as well, so all that work that went into my town was lost. To this day I want to beat the little shit that probably took it.



Your fault though should have just taken it with you.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 28, 2013)

I was a young little shit.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

Might as well teach the little fuck what a cunt is.


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 28, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Emily Rogers gave up clues that the port from SE is Deus Ex.



Deus Ex? Fuck that shit. We need a Wii U port of Lightning Returns: Final Fantasy XIII.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

Fuck FF13.

Honestly, fuck that shit. Went downhill after FF8 IMO.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Verge: Wii U misses out on latest Tomb Raider title due to unconventional controller*



> Developer Crystal Dynamics isn't planning to release the new Tomb Raider on the Wii U because of the console's unconventional design. In an interview with True Gaming, creative director Noah Hughes explained that the studio tailored Tomb Raider to deliver the optimal experience for Playstation 3, Xbox, and PC users. However, because "the Wii U often asks you to do something unique based on a unique interface," Crystal Dynamics didn't want to port the game without adapting the experience to fit the console. Likely referencing the Wii U's tablet-like controller, Hughes added "that's something as a gamer I love, but it's something you don't want to do half-heartedly as a developer." While the early days of the Wii U featured a number of high-profile multiplatform games like Assassin's Creed 3 and Mass Effect 3, it will be interesting to see whether Crystal Dynamics' decision to forgo developing Tomb Raider for the system will signal a change in that regard.


----------



## dream (Jan 28, 2013)

That sucks though I guess I'm a bit pleased that they didn't want to do something half-assed with that controller assuming that was the real reason.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 28, 2013)

So yeah Sleeping Dogs or Deus Ex?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

If prefer sleeping dogs.

Shit's pretty pimp.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 28, 2013)

That the cracking&hacking game?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 28, 2013)

I think it is Deus Ex


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 28, 2013)

I think its this


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Verge: Wii U misses out on latest Tomb Raider title due to unconventional controller*



Psshhh You don't have to use the controller you idiots


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Psshhh You don't have to use the controller you idiots



BUT THE INNOVATION! WE NEED MORE INVENTORY SCREENS IN GAMEPADS! THAT MAKES GAMES EXPONENTIALLY BETTER.


*Spoiler*: __ 



For once a company doesn't insert gimmicks for the hell of it. What a concept.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

..........


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 28, 2013)

It's just a freaking controller with a touchscreen on it, all they'd have to do is shove a map on the screen or off-tv play and that's it.....

This is the no Vita for RE:R excuse all over again.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

What if the excuse is: I just don't want to.

 ?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Retro picks up Vigil, Junction Point, BioWare employees*

Retro is certainly working on one large-scale project. We've reported on new hires in the past, but now we have information that points to new employees from Vigil, Junction Point and Bioware Austin joining the team. Will we finally get to see what Retro is working on come E3?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

What could it be?


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 28, 2013)

Something a hell of a lot bigger than Metroid Prime 4 or Donkey Kong Country Returns 2, in my honest opinion. Perhaps a RPG based on a Nintendo franchise (Super Mario RPG 2...well sort of), a new Star Fox game, a new IP, or a resurrection of an old Nintendo IP. 

Perhaps that Star Fox X Metroid crossover rumor might turn out true after all...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 28, 2013)

Retro games


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 28, 2013)

Did they like just pick up a couple employees?
?
What happens to the Darksiders IP? and Crawler?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

Fuck that shit. 

We got bigger and better things coming along, ey?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 28, 2013)

You can bet your sweetbuns on that^


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 28, 2013)

Deus Ex: I Never Asked For This Edition? 

I wonder what augments a Wii U version might have aside from tablet functionality?



St NightRazr said:


> Did they like just pick up a couple employees?
> ?
> What happens to the Darksiders IP? and Crawler?



Retro, along with every other company mentioned, is based in Austin, so this is probably a case of recently departed employees looking for work in the same area, rather than a company poaching employees.

As for whatever Retro's working on, I should hope we'll see it at E3. It's been almost three years since DKCR, and we have only the vaguest of hints about what's next.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 28, 2013)

So now Wii U isn't getting 6 month old ports, but 12 and 16 months old ports, sounds legitimate


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 28, 2013)

On the subject of Nintendo related acquisitions, this happened.





> Hirokazu Yasuhara, a long-time industry veteran and game director for the early Sonic the Hedgehog titles, has assumed a new role at Nintendo, Gamasutra has learned.
> 
> Both Nintendo and Yasuhara himself have confirmed the move, and while neither party revealed his new role, Yasuhara said he will be working at Nintendo of America in Redmond, Washington.
> 
> ...



Funnily enough NST, like Retro, also haven't produced anything of note since 2010.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 28, 2013)

How the times have changed     

Genesis does what Nintendon't until it dropped out of the marketplace and became an irrelevant third party publisher focusing on trying to recapture their ever elusive former glory


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh god, I want no more of Sonic's shit on my console..


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 28, 2013)

Sonic wants you, Shion.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 28, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> How the times have changed
> 
> Genesis does what Nintendon't until it dropped out of the marketplace and became an irrelevant third party publisher focusing on trying to recapture their ever elusive former glory



*Blast processing!!!!!!!* 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh Sega, how thy have fallen. three generation screw ups in a row and this is what happens. Didn't help that IPs like Super Monkey Ball or Space Channel 5 have taken a huge shaft in favor for their one and only mascot Sonic. 




So yeah umm when is it Nintendo's turn to go third party next? lololololooloololololol.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

Shit ain't happening.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 28, 2013)

But analysts and nintendoooomed said so.....


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

Analysts can analyze my _dick_ and they can speculate about it for months, but they'll come up with shit.

You know why?

Because I have a cunt.

Same thing is happening with Nintendoom.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 29, 2013)

Nintendo has defied all generational conventions and with one Nintendo direct actually made me feel much better about what was coming down the pipe. So yeah they are not going nowhere


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 29, 2013)

Hence my cunt analogy.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 29, 2013)

Lies. Those titles will do *nothing* to save Nintendo's new waning console to become the *next GC* in terms of *sales*, they will all *fail* and Nintendo will sink back to *irrelevance* within a *swift slash* once the PS4 *smashes* it to the next light year and become the *next PS2*. X? lol. Yoshi yarn 4 tots? lol. More Mario Kart rehashes and a *worthless* HD Zelda remake of a *weak* GC entry? LMAO. The same thing will happen to the 720, rofl @ any fanboy who still cling to their fantasies and delusions coming to fruition. Pack your bags ladies, Mario and Zelda will be the next hot thing on Sony's *TRUE* next gen console. *FACT*. lololol Nin10yroldz at their finest.

Ahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 29, 2013)

pure genius


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 29, 2013)

Not to be a downer but while I'm pleased with the recent announcements I don't really see them doing much to push Wii U sales a whole lot, and of course none of them are releasing in the short term, so it's going to be a painful couple of months any way you look at it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 29, 2013)

Fantrolls and analyst be damned. The video game industry is better off without their existences anyhow. 



> Not to be a downer but while I'm pleased with the recent announcements *I don't really see them doing much to push Wii U sales a whole lot, and of course none of them are releasing in the short term,* so it's going to be a *painful couple of months* any way you look at it.



For February and March, yup. Though for April and on wards we'll still see. Though you honestly must be pulling everyone's leg if you believe they won't push the Wii U sales 5 times fold, no offense. An actual 3D Mario and a new Mario Kart alone could be enough to kick the Wii U into high gear, especially for the possibility of one of them releasing this year. Plus we already know that WW HD is coming along this fall as well. NSMBU is somewhat an acception since the general public didn't find it to be any knew, including the fact that it released after NSMB2 for the 3DS last year if we take into account that both of their release gaps weren't significantly wide. Besides, the 3DS had struggling months and Nintendo pretty much put revived it and gave it momentum to sell. Heck, it's no longer selling at a loss and while the Wii U is, it's not a big as the 3DS's. If Nintendo can save the 3DS from painful statuses than so can the Wii U.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 29, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Not to be a downer but while I'm pleased with the recent announcements I don't really see them doing much to push Wii U sales a whole lot, and of course none of them are releasing in the short term, so it's going to be a painful couple of months any way you look at it.



still though, you can't deny that they were great announcements and....a..a great first step towards Nintendo ensuring that it stays competitive going forward.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 29, 2013)

You truly believe that.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 29, 2013)

No shit Sherlock.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 29, 2013)

Sherlock is a punk bitch, I'm Shion.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2013)

Don't be redundant


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 29, 2013)

*"nominal fee"*

Fuck you and your gamepad, Nintendo. Jesus. This is borderline Microsoft shit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *"nominal fee"*
> 
> Fuck you and your gamepad, Nintendo. Jesus. This is borderline Microsoft shit.



You mean this is sony shit


----------



## Taleran (Jan 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You mean this is sony shit



Except my post clearly points out that I can right now freely transfer PSOne games between Sony Consoles without having to rebuy them.



> I heard they are remaking many of these VC games in HD or whatever....



Have not heard that anywhere.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 29, 2013)

VC thing is a mess. No excuses, Nintendo is fucking up in that area.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2013)

Taleran said:


> Except my post clearly points out that I can right now freely transfer PSOne games between Sony Consoles without having to rebuy them.



ps1 games only? 
Last I checked sony made you pay to transfer games to vita that you already bought.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You mean this is sony shit



You kidding, bro?

>buy a bunch of PSN titles

>buy a bunch of DLC

>PS3 gets flooded

>I can redownload everything, no trouble, no money, no questions asked to my new PS3

>Sony Shit

Naw.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 29, 2013)

And the VC is NES and SNES games.

If you are talking about the UMD program for PSP to Vita games sure, but that was for a physical media to a digital one so there is some space in where a small fee makes sense, this is is just a flag being unlocked on your WiiU account, for games that are 2 decades and older.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 29, 2013)

Nintendo r teh devil


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2013)

Taleran said:


> And the VC is NES and SNES games.
> 
> If you are talking about the UMD program for PSP to Vita games sure, *but that was for a physical media to a digital one so there is some space in where a small fee makes sense*, this is is just a flag being unlocked on your WiiU account, for games that are 2 decades and older.


Oh dear god. You think it costs money to convert physical into digital you poor sap.
It's not any different from what nintendo is doing.
You are having to pay the fee for a pad compatible game. The wii VC games are not programmed to work that way.
You are having to pay the fee for said programming 
I swear you guys are a bunch of idiots sometimes. making excuses up for a company. It's exactly the same damn thing as sony. Both don't actually cost next to anything to do.


Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You kidding, bro?
> 
> >buy a bunch of PSN titles
> 
> ...


So how is that credit card?
Nice and safe?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 29, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Nintendo r teh devil



One part of Nintendo is



Do not mess with them.. They will kill you...   even Kayima is afraid of them..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Nintendo r teh devil


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 29, 2013)

Myself, I'm not going to get into this particular argument, so I'll just watch from the sidelines.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Oh dear god. You think it costs money to convert physical into digital you poor sap.
> It's not any different from what nintendo is doing.
> You are having to pay the fee for a pad compatible game. The wii VC games are not programmed to work that way.
> You are having to pay the fee for said programming



No the reason I said the cost has to do with the fact that it is physical to digital has nothing to do with the fact that I think that it costs money to convert it(because it clearly doesn't). It has to do Proof, Piracy and other factors that made the PSP such a hard sell to anyone all over the world who wasn't a pirate. The program we are discussing didn't actually ever make it to the US because there wasn't any demand for it because of how centralized a Japanese success the PSP was due to logistics and geography.

Unlike a purely digital service in which Nintendo is guaranteed 100% to know if you bought something because it is tied to the account.


Also you think there is serious programming involved in playing 15 year old games on the gamepad when they have got it down for 2012 HD games? Okay.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2013)

Taleran said:


> No the reason I said the cost has to do with the fact that it is physical to digital has nothing to do with the fact that I think that it costs money to convert it(because it clearly doesn't). It has to do Proof, Piracy and other factors that made the PSP such a hard sell to anyone all over the world who wasn't a pirate. The program we are discussing didn't actually ever make it to the US because there wasn't any demand for it because of how centralized a Japanese success it was.
> 
> Unlike a purely digital service in which Nintendo is guaranteed 100% to know if you bought something because it is tied to the account.



Uh the vita has already been cracked for said psp games you are discussing Like several months ago so there goes that bullshit
It's still not justified because YOU bought it.
You shouldn't have to pay for it again, but there you go on dick riding sony like it's better.

The games have to be emulated on the WII VC.
The VC games couldn't be played on the pad in the current condition.
If you are going to discuss bullshit fees like they are justified I'll repeat that everyday regardless if Nintendo knows what you bought because it is just as bad.
I mean you still have the VC games on the wii in the wiiU.
What are you complaining about? 
I mean it's not like you are transferring something you already own and having to pay for it again sony doesn't do tha- oh.
Should I make up some bullshit excuses of Nintendo redoing their online and that's why they are having to charge you for something you already own .


----------



## Taleran (Jan 29, 2013)

Redoing their online implies they had an online system to redo.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> So how is that credit card?
> Nice and safe?



Of course, because my PSN doesn't have one.

They're called PSN cards, dudebro.

I'm no Sony apologiser.  They do plenty of shit that makes me unhappy.  However, credit where credit is due, especially in the age of bullshit online practices.   It's much better than Microsoft and their draconian rules about online everything.

Stop getting so mad.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 29, 2013)

Gators gonna gait.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 29, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Gators gonna gait.



Gait is the pattern of movement of the limbs of animals, including humans, during locomotion over a solid substrate.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 29, 2013)

That's what gators gonna do.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 29, 2013)

VC is flawless.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 29, 2013)

Sony out does M$ in online.

This is not debatable.  I have many, many wayyy to many consoles, and I do play online on them.  Barring Playstation+, which is not required for online play, I play nothing for virtually no ads while I pay actual money to have MORE ads on Xbox Live.  And, of course, there's the stuff about redownloading things you've already purchased, etc, etc...

They're both pretty dumb, bungling companies that don't care about the average consumer the moment that money is in their wallets, but I'll take the lesser of two evils any day.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Sony out does M$ in online.
> 
> This is not debatable.  I have many, many wayyy to many consoles, and I do play online on them.  Barring Playstation+, which is not required for online play, I play nothing for virtually no ads while I pay actual money to have MORE ads on Xbox Live.  And, of course, there's the stuff about redownloading things you've already purchased, etc, etc...
> 
> They're both pretty dumb, bungling companies that don't care about the average consumer the moment that money is in their wallets, but I'll take the lesser of two evils any day.


Eh give Nintendo a year before we fully judge them.
They could turn around and make it even cheaper.
Still shouldn't have to pay for this shit.
But hey what can you do *MODERN GAMING*
Welcome to the iOS age people.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 29, 2013)

I got super SF4 arcade for free on PSN. 

As well as 4 other full games... And add-ons such as characters, skins and shit.

I've had to pay for every shit I got on Xbox... 

Does that help?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> I got super SF4 arcade for free on PSN.
> 
> As well as 4 other full games... And add-ons such as characters, skins and shit.
> 
> ...


Well they are called Micro$oft for a reason.
Sure, It helps prove the point the DLC is bullshit and everything should just be on it like it used to be. Screw having cheat codes for free and actually getting extra shit for free out of an obligation. Monetize everything

Will Sony hit the b button before they evolve into $ony is the question.
Shion was that because of the Sony apology for free sales? 
Not that I care to much haven't touched a sony console since the ps2.
Honestly just can't be bothered with it anymore, same for online which I never touch.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 29, 2013)

What is the problem with DLC? Extending the life and content of games I enjoy is something I am willing to pay for, especially when it is all new content and not stuff that is just locked onto the disc.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 29, 2013)

Nintendo Teased the new Zelda and Mario 3D.. 

Gamers reaction: Nintendo is milking.

Uncharted 4 teased

Gamers: OMG, YES!!!!


Malvingt2 do not get it...


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 29, 2013)

The problem is that DLC is great in theory, but nowadays it's just used to give the consumer half a game for $60 and then make them pay for the rest under the guise of "expanding the game and making it last longer".


----------



## Taleran (Jan 29, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Nintendo Teased the new Zelda and Mario 3D..
> 
> Gamers reaction: Nintendo is milking.
> 
> ...



I can see why considering that Uncharted 4 has not been announced.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2013)

Taleran said:


> What is the problem with DLC? Extending the life and content of games I enjoy is something I am willing to pay for, especially when it is all new content and not stuff that is just locked onto the disc.





Death-kun said:


> The problem is that DLC is great in theory, but nowadays it's just used to give the consumer half a game for $60 and then make them pay for the rest under the guise of "expanding the game and making it last longer".


There you fucking go.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 29, 2013)

*RUMOR: Leaked GameStop Poster Reveals Wii U Release Dates?*


So you know how rumors work right? They are meant to be discussed and not taken very seriously. This is an image of an apparent leaked GameStop advertisement showing the release dates of some upcoming  Wii U games and two PS Vita games. There are a couple of things to take note of. The Sly Cooper release date is accurate, but that does not mean a whole lot of anything. Nearly all of these release dates are quite close to the placeholder dates GameStop already has in their system. In other words, these are likely nothing more than placeholder dates and GameStop is simply trying to encourage pre-ordering without having any kind of insider knowledge on when the games will release.

As one of our other writers pointed out to me, we have heard very little of Bayonetta 2, nor on a couple of the other games, so a release anytime soon seems unlikely. Either way, I still thought it was interesting enough to share with everybody as I know many of you are looking forward to these games. So discuss, agree, disagree, but don?t take it as fact.

In the mean time, why not take the advice of GameStop and pre-order the games? You can Pre-order a few from Amazon as well if you prefer.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 29, 2013)

Taleran said:


> I can see why considering that Uncharted 4 has not been announced.



strong teased going on right now.. We will see..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2013)

Injustice?
Eh these can be wrong.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Injustice?
> Eh these can be wrong.



what about it? Injustice is coming to the WiiU.. you didn't know?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> what about it? Injustice is coming to the WiiU.. you didn't know?



Never heard of it till now. I know what it is though.
I meant delays.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Never heard of it till now. I know what it is though.
> I meant delays.



oh ok.. It is interesting the Bayonetta 2 date... May is going to be crazy if this is correct..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Epic Mickey developer Junction Point closes*



> Epic Mickey developer Junction Point Studio closed its doors, a Disney representative confirmed to Polygon today. The Disney-owned Austin, Tex.-based studio employed about 160 people in early 2012.
> 
> "It was with much sadness that we informed our teams today of changes to our Games organization, which include the closure of Junction Point Studios," a representative for the company told Polygon. "These changes are part of our ongoing effort to address the fast-evolving gaming platforms and marketplace and to align resources against our key priorities. We're extremely grateful to Warren Spector and the Junction Point team for their creative contributions to Disney with Disney Epic Mickey and Disney Epic Mickey 2."
> 
> ...





But noo they wanted to be Brave with EM2 being every where. EM selling great was also credit for being only on the Wii..


----------



## Furious George (Jan 29, 2013)

Bayonetta 2 coming out May? Yeah. Sure.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 29, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Bayonetta 2 coming out May? Yeah. Sure.



Believe it George!!!!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 29, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Believe it George!!!!



You dont follow Platinum that closely, it seems. When they announce a game, expect to wait around little more than a year or so.

Too bad for Spector but it just seems that he never got EM quite right. Hopefully he will get his chance at making more mature games. He could start working on that serious sci fi game he has on his backlog if he gets another big game studio going.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 29, 2013)

I give them credit for making a game so hawk-eyed by Disney that interesting, especially since it's Disney's Lord and Saviour, Mickey "the Son of God" Mouse as the main character.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 29, 2013)

How in the ever-loving fuck does Happurubokka turn into Nibelsnarf?


----------



## Aeon (Jan 29, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> How in the ever-loving fuck does Happurubokka turn into Nibelsnarf?



Ah, so now I know where Malvin got the link that he sent me earlier. I found it a little odd.

Anyway, yeah I was like wtf when I saw it back a few weeks ago when Capcom showed him off in one of Monday hunting vids they post weekly.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 29, 2013)

I think I'm mostly gonna be rocking the Hunting Horn when us NF people are playing MH3U in a group. I've heard that the Hunting Horn has been revamped greatly and is now awesome to use. Well, it was revamped in Portable 3rd but the changes have been brought over to MH3U. I'll buff you guys and knock the monsters out.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 29, 2013)

In that case, to avoid being a nuisance by using the Long Sword, I'll use Bow which became one of my favorite weapons to use from Portable 3rd.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 29, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I think I'm mostly gonna be rocking the Hunting Horn when us NF people are playing MH3U in a group. I've heard that the Hunting Horn has been revamped greatly and is now awesome to use. Well, it was revamped in Portable 3rd but the changes have been brought over to MH3U. I'll buff you guys and knock the monsters out.



The Hunting Horn was always one of the best weapons in the game.  But everyone wants to A SUPER FAST NARUTO NINJA and use Longswords to knock down their team mates.

Most of the power of a Hammer with some snazzy buffs for co oping.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 29, 2013)

It wasn't?

I don't know who would say that, though.  It honestly wasn't as good as the hammer (what is?), but it was still a unique weapon that had a lot of uses and wasn't overused in multiplayer modes--not to mention a nice combo of stopping power and support.

Unite on the Vita is pretty great.  A little stiff, but it's still better than clawing.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 29, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It wasn't?
> 
> I don't know who would say that, though.  It honestly wasn't as good as the hammer (what is?), but it was still a unique weapon that had a lot of uses and wasn't overused in multiplayer modes--not to mention a nice combo of stopping power and support.
> 
> Unite on the Vita is pretty great.  A little stiff, but it's still better than clawing.



I heard it wasn't the actual weapon itself that was bad, just the way it was handled. Apparently the weapon received a much needed overhaul in P3rd and 3U.

I'll definitely grab it eventually.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 29, 2013)

Oooooh i didn't know we were having a VC/DLC rage quit discussion until my prior notice.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 29, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Oh, don't worry about that. Longsword users are actually really good if they know what the hell they're doing.  Just like any player, really.



I think I know what I was doing most of the time but I know I would still get in the way of some people.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 29, 2013)

Of course any weapon is viable.

But all the kids want to be the Samurai, every goddamn time.  I don't know how many rooms I tried to join in Tri where it was just LS users, and no one wanted to change.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 29, 2013)

Guan Dao LS and Rathian+ armor.

The set of champions.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Nintendo posts $160M net income,cuts 3DS/Wii U/NDS/Wii forecasts*




Nintendo making money again..


----------



## Velocity (Jan 30, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Of course any weapon is viable.
> 
> But all the kids want to be the Samurai, every goddamn time.  I don't know how many rooms I tried to join in Tri where it was just LS users, and no one wanted to change.



I'll stick with my Switch Axe, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Nintendo posts $160M net income,cuts 3DS/Wii U/NDS/Wii forecasts*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm surprised they still have forecasts for the Wii and NDS.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2013)

Velocity said:


> I'll stick with my Switch Axe, thankyouverymuch.



Noobsauce.  

The Hammer was, is and forever will be the ultimate smack down.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2013)

Doc and I are the original hammer bros.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 30, 2013)

Switch Axe is my main weapon. Winny you copy cat


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Doc and I are the original hammer bros.





Especially in Tri, because aside from the shield bash of the SnS, you had no dizzy status with any other weapon, and the Hammer is the highest DPS in the game.  Shit was nuts.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2013)

No one picking the bow and arrow anymore.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Especially in Tri, because aside from the shield bash of the SnS, you had no dizzy status with any other weapon, and the Hammer is the highest DPS in the game.  Shit was nuts.



A good Hammer user always made things at least twice as easy. Especially when KOing something in a pitfall trap. That shit stays unconscious for about a minute straight. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> No one picking the bow and arrow anymore.



The bow was pretty neat when I used it in P3rd.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2013)

Nintendo will start making more money soon.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2013)

Holy hell.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 30, 2013)

Eww Mario Party 9 does not deserve to be there, where the hell is Galaxy? 

Also:

*Video game consoles (including handhelds)*



> Manufacturer/Platform/Released/*Units Sold*
> Nintendo/Nintendo DS/2004/*153.67 million*
> Sony	PlayStation 2/2000/*153.6 million*





*Link to back it up*



So besides Vgchartz's BS that got slandered last month. Is it now legit to say that the DS has outsold the PS2's LTD charts now? Correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 30, 2013)

*Nintendo Fiscal Call - Live Tweeting [*On Now*]*

Guys guys guys investor meeting is live right now! 

So far:



> --- Starting Excerpts ---
> 
> iwata- feel great responsibility for not achieving forecast target, 3ds in jp on good track with 3 of top 5 from nintendo
> 
> ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 30, 2013)

They just need to release the games they showed in that nintendo direct and gamers will freak out about the console


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Eww Mario Party 9 does not deserve to be there, where the hell is Galaxy?



I'm actually really surprised Sticker Star sold so goddamn much. I think it's the best selling Paper Mario game by a landslide.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 30, 2013)

> > Could some tech guy here make sense out of this?
> >
> > "wiiu - saying *processor is memory optimised*,cpu/gpu becoming less important, competitors doing the same"
> 
> ...





Wait, huh??


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 30, 2013)

How is processing memory "optimized"? And i'd say that the jump of Durango and PS4 are pretty significant from what we know of their CPU's/GPU's, although not as big as last gen. Iwata..your not slimy enough for damage control, don't do that shit please


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 30, 2013)

I want a more proper translation on the memory optimization part, i can't tell what Iwata is implicating through that quote.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 30, 2013)

I dunno...it just seems like a load of junk to me. Its in line with the "CPU's and GPU's are becoming less important"(to gaming consoles???) rubbish.

Maybe he's just trying to put out the "we don't care about processing power" line and it got mistranslated somehow?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 30, 2013)

One GAF user said that we'll see a more complete translation of the meeting next week so we'll have to find out later then....

And speaking of the investors meeting, it's finished now.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2013)

I think a proper translation will be a lot more revealing and accurate. Take what you're hearing with a grain of salt. Just a few mistranslated words can make a sentence mean something completely different.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 30, 2013)

mistranslations, mistranslations everywhere, looking forward to what he actually said 

It couldn't possibly be "we're making F Zero X GX 2" right?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh yeah, I get those 2 sentences mixed up all the time. :ho
Japanese is a very poetic language.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 31, 2013)

EA: "Wii U is not a next gen console, it is comparable to the 4th generation and we'll be taking our business elsewhere on *TRUE* next gen consoles. Enjoy our overpriced crap ports Nin10yrolds!" 

What a bunch of hacks, EA just doesn't give a shit anymore (wonder if they ever did in the beginning). Time to write them out.


----------



## dream (Jan 31, 2013)

Is that based off of an actual quote from EA?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 31, 2013)

I think Senju is thinking with the Nintendo goggles on, just a bit  Although what Senju said is not technically incorrect.

Fullquote



> To avoid any confusion, I've just re-transcribed the Wii U quote from a recording of the investor call. Here it is in full:
> 
> 
> Q: I know Nintendo came out today and was a little bit more cautious with their outlook for Wii U sales, doesn't sound like this is a platform you guys are really pursuing aggressively on. What does this really say about the consumers' willingness to adopt the next-gen consoles — we should have something new from Sony and Microsoft, so what does that say with Nintendo going through the early struggles on the Wii U?
> ...


----------



## dream (Jan 31, 2013)

So EA doesn't care about investing in the Wii U for now, no real surprise there.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 31, 2013)

Well again, not exactly true 

They consider Wii U to be 360 and PS3 level, which it is in terms of hardware. 

But they do have things coming down the pipe like NFS Most Wanted, the sports games and what not. All this was saying was that basically when it comes down to it, they are going to treat the Wii U just like the Wii and have a "hands off approach" in support while their true focus will be on PS4/720.


We could see that coming a mile away though, even though its funnier with all that "unprecedented support" rhetoric flying around 2 years ago. What a joke.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 31, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> How is processing memory "optimized"? And i'd say that the jump of Durango and PS4 are pretty significant from what we know of their CPU's/GPU's, although not as big as last gen. Iwata..your not slimy enough for damage control, don't do that shit please



From the rumors would we have a ps2 vs gamecube and xbox scenario when we consider capabilities?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 31, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> From the rumors would we have a ps2 vs gamecube and xbox scenario when we consider capabilities?



Not even close, although its closer to that then a PS3/360 Wii scenario. I'd put it closer to a Dreamcast and Xbox comparison, although even that is being optimistic.


PS2 to Xbox was exactly twice the ram, and roughly 2.5x the GPU power with limited shader support(although the CPU was comparable to PS2's).

We're comparing that, to Wii U which has 2 GB of ram all together, with 1 GB available to games(this ram is half the speed of 360 and PS3's ram btw), a GPU about 50% more powerful than 360's/PS3's and a CPU a little less than theirs.

I don't want to deflate anyone's hopes here, but we've been getting information on Durango's CPU(jaguar based cores). Apparently one jaguar core in Durango is comparable to Xenon in 360. Literally the entire 360 CPU is as powerful as one Durango core(out of 8) 

The ram in this console has 3x the speed of 360 and PS3's(so 6x the speed of Wii U), and there is 8 GB total, although we've been hearing that there will be 5 max for games(so about 5 times the ram with 3 times the speed, not even counting the EDRAM). And the GPU is looking anywhere from 6 to 8 times the Wii U's GPU.

Those are just the 720's specs by the way, the PS4's are looking more powerful than even that by the minute.

Of course this is all speculation and i'm going by rumors here, but it doesn't paint a particularly fine picture of Wii U being able to receive multiplats particularly easy.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well again, not exactly true
> 
> They consider Wii U to be 360 and PS3 level, which it is in terms of hardware.
> 
> ...



May as well be "next gen" with nintendo on board.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 31, 2013)

I will say, that if EA doesn't care about Nintendo, Nintendo doesn't have to care about EA. Nintendo has proven it doesn't need third parties to succeed. Nintendo doesnt need to take EA out to dinner complete with chocolates, Nintendo already has a fleshlight in the closet it can use anytime(i'm substituting fleshlight for its own IP's btw)


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 31, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I think Senju is thinking with the Nintendo goggles on, just a bit  Although what Senju said is not technically incorrect.
> 
> Fullquote



Yeah that one.

Don't you dare insinuate i'm wore Ninty goggles, i was typing my previous post on my 3DS browser in which i couldn't copy/paste & remember the full quote from EA entirely. Please excuse my half error.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 31, 2013)

Solaris said:


> So EA doesn't care about investing in the Wii U for now, no real surprise there.



They are still bitter by the Origins thing..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 31, 2013)

Masahiro Sakurai looks younger at 41 than he did at 24 XD


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 31, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Not even close, although its closer to that then a PS3/360 Wii scenario. I'd put it closer to a Dreamcast and Xbox comparison, although even that is being optimistic.
> 
> 
> PS2 to Xbox was exactly twice the ram, and roughly 2.5x the GPU power with limited shader support(although the CPU was comparable to PS2's).
> ...



But Microsoft and Sony at this point in time should know how important it is to remain competitive in prices.  Sony  was too confident with their 600 playstation 3 it never worked this gen so I don't see it working for this one. In addition to that I've been hearing something along the lines of them using similiar control schemes to the wii u. if Nintendo is actually selling these consoles at a loss it's going to be worse for those two especially if their packing that kind of power you're telling me. 
And then what would be the point?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 31, 2013)

They won't be having touch screens. Its just the natural progression of tech over 8 years. Ms and sony are prioritizing hardwre, nintendo prioritized gamepad r&d while prioritizing cost effeciency and parity with 360 and PS3. its that simple although not knocking either approach


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 31, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> They won't be having touch screens. Its just the natural progression of tech over 8 years. Ms and sony are prioritizing hardwre, nintendo prioritized gamepad r&d while prioritizing cost effeciency and parity with 360 and PS3. its that simple although not knocking either approach



Okay I get ya.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 31, 2013)

To elaborate, what sony and ms are bringing out is not cutting edge hardware(tho u won't be able to tell from the software shown) far from it infact. They were actually both playing it pretty safe. Its just that over an 8 year period, its not hard to come up with hardware that shits all over 360 and ps3 very easily at a competitive price. Like you can't even find ps3 and 360 level architectures anymore, even on the super low end side of the equation. You'd have to cut things out to provide an on par experience with those consoles. Nintendo did that only cuz they were saving costs on the gamepad and had a form factor to adhere to, and even then, they still have double the ram of ps360 and a gpu 50% more powerful than theirs too.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 31, 2013)

Actually they did that because they had an issue with their provider. Remember those fires? Yeah. The tech wasnt working together and they were trying to keep it smaller and use less heat. Gamepad alone isnt the reason


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 31, 2013)

Fires? Never heard of em.

What i _do_ know is that Nintendo wanted a compact console, with low power draw to boost reliability as well as afford a gamepad in their budget while making a profit on the console before too long.

What i'm saying is Nintendo intentionally went the route they did. They could have included much more powerful components if that was their goal, but it wasn't so people are going to have to understand that.

Its not a slight against them in the least, their software is what determines their viability.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah of course^ But you made a comment regarding their decision to go with the CPU they did, but they had to change it mid development and they all had to put it on one circuit board


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 31, 2013)

The Wii U's CPU isn't really that important...considering that a majority of the Wii U games are gonna be GPU based...everyone loves GPU's


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2013)

The GPU is also a GPGPU, so that will help in the processing aspects of the console. In the end I can see why Nintendo did what they did.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 31, 2013)

Not gonna help. The bandwidth issue is gonna lower all speeds relative to the CPU and GPU, not only that, but it has to all go through the EDRAM first before even hitting the CPU, further mitigating its impact.(this is while the EDRAM has to prop up the game itself too)

The fact that the Wii U console is GPGPU capable is not a new thing, nor is it a magic bullet. Any GPU made within the last 5 years is capable of GPGPU processing, just because the feature is there doesn't mean that it will be used. 360 has a tessellation unit for example, and that wasn't just a built in feature, it was a custom addition. But it has never been used by developers, because it takes up too many resources for the 360 to handle in games.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2013)

I see, thanks for laying the technical beatdown.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2013)

Yo dog I heard you like GPUs so I put more GP in your U.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 31, 2013)

Speaking of the bandwitdh "issues", is there a legitimate reason on why we haven't heard about it being a problem on the Wii U for a while now? Despite the CPU impression (Harada's being the case), how come there have mostly been reports about that and not the RAM speed itself aside from tech teardowns? I doubt it's because of "NDA's at full force hurp derp!" again.

Also Inu, DO YOU THINK it's possible for a Wii U port of an Xbox 360 multiplat to be the superior version performance wise.  We have that with SASASRT so it shouldn't be out of the realm for it to happen.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 31, 2013)

Also just in case you guys missed the whole Management thing with Iwata's future propositions (important read btw) in regards to the Wii U/3DS this year and beyond:

*Corporate Management Policy Briefing/Third Quarter Financial Results Briefing for Fiscal Year Ending March 2013 Jan. 31, 2013*



Check it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 31, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Speaking of the bandwitdh "issues", is there a legitimate reason on why we haven't heard about it being a problem on the Wii U for a while now? Despite the CPU impression (Harada's being the case), how come there have mostly been reports about that and not the RAM speed itself aside from tech teardowns? I doubt it's because of "NDA's at full force hurp derp!" again.
> 
> Also Inu, DO YOU THINK it's possible for a Wii U port of an Xbox 360 multiplat to be the superior version performance wise.  We have that with SASASRT so it shouldn't be out of the realm for it to happen.



Sorry for getting to this late, *yes* there is a legitimate reason and *yes* it is technically possible for a Wii U port of a 360 game to be a better.

But you have to go deeper.

If you use the EDRAM, it'll be mostly enough for devs to work with, hence why we get playable versions of multiplatform titles. It just won't rise beyond its own limitations, which are pretty much just about 360 and PS3(although closer to PS3's bottlenecks than 360s). 

Since the EDRAM is actually having to prop up the slow main ram by itself just to make the game playable, it has no room to do other functions and make things better.

But again, since devs are using this for current gen multiplats its "good enough" and they can work with it. And exclusive Wii U devs know how to play to its strengths, so they will avoid super stressful CPU tasks and things that need an excessive amount of bandwidth.

Now for the Wii U to 360 conversion. The 360 game in question would have to be a non CPU intensive game, and it would have to be more focused on the GPU, and it would need to be a game that doesn't require high bandwidth. If you were to do the port with these conditions in mind, the Wii U version could probably be a little better(not in a major way but still better)

Basically, the 360 game would have to be tailored to the Wii U's strengths and not its weaknesses. Unfortunately 99% of all ports to Wii U so far do give reasonable tasks to the CPU, and do need reasonable bandwidth as well. So getting a "good enough" experience has been how its been in terms of ports.


Don't expect miracles, but with first party devs not having to worry about multiplatform development, i'm sure devs will learn to get the most out of this set up just fine.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 31, 2013)

I am playing Sonic Kart 2 right now, it does feel like Mario Kart, they are some different things tho but still.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 31, 2013)

But for the use of EDRAM though, do you think it is simply an option to use or could it be a built in set that is required to compensate tasks for the Wii U's bandwidth? 

I almost wouldn't be surprised actually. 

However lets stress a bit on the "higher bandwidth part", do you imply that even with the EDRAM's strength it wouldn't be enough to achieve parity with bandwidth starved 360 titles? Yes we know it's main RAM is 2x more than the 360's RAM despite with half the speed, but if we put the EDRAM into account then what are the likely scenario's of it picking up the slack to get almost closer to the 360's to achieve similar results? Or is that because we don't know the Wii U EDRAM's actual bandwidth yet, we'd have to come to a scanario in which a multiplat 360 game would have to require less bandwidth to work for the Wii U?

Don't blame me for this but i'm still up and arms about the launch ports and later ones that released last year. Yes it may sound ignorant of me to write them off as "lol their just crap ports wait ti'll next year!", but at least hear me out on this. We *should* take into account that ports like EM2, ME3, Batman Arkham City, Darksiders 2, and possibly CoD:Bo2 (despite being unsure on that one) were either Outsourced or made by smaller teams with limited development time before launch. Other games like AC3, SASASRT, Trine 2, and Tekken Tag Tournament 2 at least achieved a good amount of optimizations comparable or actually slightly better (more so from SASASRT with some higher resolution improvements). The Wii U can't be denied by it's own shortcomings of course, but i still honestly find it a bit hard to swallow using early ports as of means to deduce technical limits being nearly reached or blocked when the console itself just released. However i'm inclined to wait just a bit longer until more muliplats that aren't outsourced and are within the development cycle next to the PS3/360 versions are eventually released so that we can get a better picture on if similar performance from launch titles will become a trend. Obviously the Wii U works pretty differently than the PS3/360 despite having around the same amount of parity in power, so maybe that could be another factor in which we should take into account among if third party devs see the tech being worth developing for their current gen titles. Despite that we know the Wii U is easier to port games onto than the PS3 i believe, along with a competent architecture. 

It's just this feeling i'm getting really.

By the way, i know i probably already asked you this before. But in terms of visuals and what we are seeing between X and Versus XIII. Which game in your opinion do you think edges out more *SO FAR*? 



> I am playing Sonic Kart 2 right now, it does feel like Mario Kart, they are some different things tho but still.



U like it so far???


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 31, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> But for the use of EDRAM though, do you think it is simply an option to use or could it be a built in set that is required to compensate tasks for the Wii U's bandwidth?





The EDRAM is necessary to actually make playable games because the main bandwidth is so low. You literally could not make a game on the same level of 360 and PS3 without using the EDRAM.




> > However lets stress a bit on the "higher bandwidth part", do you imply that even with the EDRAM's strength it wouldn't be enough to achieve parity with bandwidth starved 360 titles? Yes we know it's main RAM is 2x more than the 360's RAM despite with half the speed, but if we put the EDRAM into account then what are the likely scenario's of it picking up the slack to get almost closer to the 360's to achieve similar results? Or is that because we don't know the Wii U EDRAM's actual bandwidth yet, we'd have to come to a scanario in which a multiplat 360 game would have to require less bandwidth to work for the Wii U?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 1, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> The EDRAM is necessary to actually make playable games because the main bandwidth is so low. You literally could not make a game on the same level of 360 and PS3 without using the EDRAM.



Then it must be a possible required set then, since i remembered it was stated that the EDRAM cache was built onto the die of the Wii U's GPU processor. 



> Well you have to take Wii U's edram bandwidth too. Its not a silver bullet. It would help greatly if the Wii U's EDRAM bandwidth speed was faster than 360's, but we have reason to believe this is not the case. For getting the results we are seeing in *multiplats* right now, i have reason to believe the EDRAM's speed is capped at 70gb/s(in comparison to 360's 256gb/s.



While i believe you are understandable towards sharing your reasons, they're still early launch multiplats which could have had other factors into their performances crumbling towards what we've saw from them. Though i can't be too obtuse so your estimation could almost be a likely case scenario despite how we still don't have everything in the Wii U 100% confirmed just yet. In the end though, i'll make sure to keep my expectations in check. 



> EDRAM runs hot and can be a power hog. So for a *33w* machine, they may have downclocked it significantly from its usual speed to get it in there for their power draw requirements. And on Wii U's ram bit bus(64 bit), it can only be one of those two speeds(360's EDRAM speed) or 7gb/gs.




Actually i believe the Wii U is confirmed to be around a 45-75(wtt) machine. But in any case, how would you feel if it were the former in regards to speed? (Unless you meant in terms of which one was down clocked though, then i would've asked for the latter in questioning).



> Well i'm pretty sure the *Wii* is easier to develop for that PS3 was initially.
> 
> And your viewpoints are valid, you have a right to want to wait to see what can happen



ORLY? 

Thank you.  Not that i outright denied your points, but it's just something i felt wasn't set in stone yet and would rather prefer to wait for later results before concluding anything set in stone. 



> Who can say really. They both look pretty big area wise. And they both look pretty cool too. But i'd say wait for the finished product/s



Hell yeah, both are among two of the best looking exclusives for both systems that share a large scale in environments that are pushing respective hardware  IMO.....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 1, 2013)

The difference is of course that Versus was announced 7 years ago and X was announced like last week


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 1, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am playing Sonic Kart 2 right now, *it does feel like Mario Kart*, they are some different things tho but still.



In the sense that it's a racing game, I guess. But both games are pretty different, gameplay wise. What do you mean, specifically?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 1, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> In the sense that it's a racing game, I guess. But both games are pretty different, gameplay wise. What do you mean, specifically?



First time ever playing the series yesterday, It felt MK right out the bat when the race started it. Yes game play is different in a sense and the mechanics feel more realistic than MK but the feeling is there. One thing tho, I love the racing tracks of Sonic Kart 2, they are really fun. Too bad online is dead, I am going to send the game back..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Brownie Brown: rename and restructure*

Brownie Brown will be renamed to 1-UP studio
the old homepage will be closed at March 31, 2013
What kind of restructure and whether it is still under Nintendo is unknown


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]60O5rscOfuY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 1, 2013)

Emily Rogers‏@Emi1yRogers

*EA still mad at Nintendo because they couldn't contaminate Wii U's online service with that sexual transmitted disease called "Origin".*


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 1, 2013)

lol Origin


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 1, 2013)

EA being EA. 

Wonder how EA would react if Sony or MS gave them the middle finger on Origin as well.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 1, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> EA being EA.
> 
> Wonder how EA would react if Sony or MS gave them the middle finger on Origin as well.



They are not going to do that. They will just support them like regular with no ill feelings.  They just did that with nintendo because they wanted to get a foothold on something new for sony and microsoft their online has already been long existing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 1, 2013)

*RUMOR: New FPS IP coming to Wii U*



> So there we have it, title says it all, I've heard that Gearbox is working on something new for "next-gen" consoles, and that at this specifically includes the Wii U.
> 
> What I "know:"
> 
> ...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 1, 2013)

Damn, moar FPS.....

I'd be inclined to believe this 100% if the link didn't come from IGN though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 1, 2013)

Nintendo having an FPS IP??  Conduit 3?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 1, 2013)

Exactly what the market needed.

More FPS games.


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 1, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Exactly what the market needed.
> 
> More FPS games.



This. For God's sake, we have enough FPS games already.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]k08pQDoPmXc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 1, 2013)

FPS games can be great. The sentence you guys are probably looking for is "great, more of the SAME FPS games". However, we know nothing about this game so far, just that it's multiplat and includes the WiiU.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 2, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *RUMOR: New FPS IP coming to Wii U*



Unreal 4? If that was true that would be interesting.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 2, 2013)

*Nintendos Q4 2012 Report : About WiiU*



> *Q. What is the timeframe of the new software you were mentioning? What about the development structure?*
> 
> I*wata : we are not thinking about a long timeframe. We are thinking about Mid year up to End of the year 2013. We also have games that are slated for end of the year that we havent mentioned yet.*
> 
> ...





Most very interesting parts where the bolded imo. :amazed


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 2, 2013)

Basically what we knew..but i love that Nintendo is saying things about their hardware to begin with  They usually are locked down tight bros


----------



## Taleran (Feb 3, 2013)

Chris Remo(Double Fine) in the neogaf thread about The Cave said:
			
		

> As our first game on Wii U (on any Nintendo platform for that matter), the bulk of our effort had to be spent ensuring that the engine was ported over well and that the game made the transition safely. We were also shipping on more platforms than we've ever shipped on at once before, and there just wasn't the time and bandwidth to support off-TV mode, unfortunately. That mode requires the dev to implement it entirely (as opposed to simply being handled by the hardware), and it just wasn't feasible with the resources we had.



I don't really care for tablet play but I see how much people were enjoying it so this seems counterproductive on Nintendo's part not cooking that ability easily into the hardware.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 3, 2013)

I hope that The Cave sells good enough.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 3, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Nintendos Q4 2012 Report : About WiiU*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES YES YES NO TO CLOUD THANK YOUUUU NINTENDO

Ninty always makes me proud to be a gamer.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 3, 2013)

Nintendo console for that matter came off to me as a kids console. And it most likely is to a extent.  Sticked to PS3 all the way.

However, whatever the console they are all good. But it looks to me that the controller for Wii U is designed for a kid and not a adult? Small buttons, and a ipad looking shit.
How are you going to play Bayo with that?

Perhaps there is a controll alternative?


Either way if Nintendo is serious about making Wii U a good console, i'll buy it probably.
Fed up with seeing below 30 FPS of PS3 on many games.


And Bayo 2 teaster showed some really nice texture


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 3, 2013)

You get your ass to a fucking gamestop right now and find a demo station and then smash your head on a Wii U gamepad right now. 

Shit man. This wigga needs some crack.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 3, 2013)

^This guy knows whats up.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 4, 2013)

*Ackkstudios working on Earthbound-inspired RPG for Wii U*



> Ackkstudios?the developer of Two Brothers?has released a teaser of their upcoming project currently known as Project Y2K. Speaking on the NeoGAF forums, the developers have stated that the game is a 3D RPG for the Wii U eShop that takes inspiration from Earthbound and The World Ends With You. The current title lends itself to the project as the game takes place at the end of the year 1999. The post on the Ackkstudios blog mentioning the project says:
> 
> "Two Brothers is still our main project. We began Project Y2K before we started Two Brothers and put it on hold to finish Two Brothers, as it was a smaller project. Everyone who has completed work on Two Brothers is now working on Project Y2K? so that?s about a third of the AckkStudios Team. Now that Two Brothers is nearing completion, we felt it was time to return to Project Y2K. Project Y2K currently exists in a few forms? concept art, a finalized script/story line, a completed graphics/gameplay engine. As for the title Project Y2K, we can tell you that the reason we?ve chosen this project name is because the game will begin January 1st 1999 at 12:02 AM?"
> 
> ...


​


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 4, 2013)

So Chipworks got the pictures to the folks at GAF. EDRAM is 70gb/s, GPU has 320 SP's, 350gflops as noted.

Should be a good time


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 4, 2013)

I just saw that.  I heard we are getting CPU die shots as well.

So Inu, what do you think about the EDram's bandwidth? (Also lol @ some users thinking the GPU is weaker than the 360's).


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 4, 2013)

Its alright. It really only needs to be above a certain threshold to play games reasonably. The EDRAM as expected, is doing a majority share of the work.

Now fanboys will gloat about how the highest speed EDRAM in the Wii U is the same speed of Durango's main normal ram, but it doesn't really matter when they are going for different targets to start with.

Nobody is expecting the Wii U to compete with Durango let alone Orbis in the technical department. The Wii U's power is fine for what it will do.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 4, 2013)

Since someone in the same thread did state how the Edram dictated in the die shot covered 1/4 of the chip (or something else maybe??), your probably right afterall. Points to Hanyou then.  Is it at least enough to compensate for the Wii U's Ram speed to cover bandwidth starved games on current gen levels or was the bandwidth speed right in line of what you were expecting? (Since you and i recently had a small chat about the Edram's bandwidth speed recently here).

Fanboys be fanboys i say. But wait, is that really true? 

But it's still weak shit! Dreamcast-level LTD sales for sure/Nintendo going third party! Live with it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 4, 2013)

Well yeah it will still struggle to attain those targets in terms of bandwidth starved 360's titles. There's more EDRAM on the die for Wii U, but it has to do much more than 360's EDRAM which was relegated to a scratchpad framebuffer only.  And the bandwidths are obviously different, the main memory of Wii U being half of 360's and the EDRAM being 70gb/s in comparison to 256gb/s for 360's EDRAM.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 4, 2013)

What do you make of this inu?





> The fine details have not been released to the public. However...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Glad they made some comments about this cloud crap.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm not trying to make anyone feel bad about the reality of the situation, but that quote you posted is just drivel.

The fact of the matter is. Wii U has a 350glop gpu, 2GB of ram, 1 of those GB for games. 12gb/s bandwidth with 70gb/s for its EDRAM, it has a CPU that is not all that strong in comparison to Xenos and definitely not to Cell.

The Durango spec we have right now is a 1.2 tflop GPU with 8gigs together with 5 minimum for games, it has 3 times the main memory bandwidth of 360 and 6 times the main memory bandwidth of Wii U, and only one of its CPU cores is equivalent to the entire Wii U CPU.

And Durango is the weakest of the two coming consoles. These are just facts at this point, nobody should be disputing them.

And also, what does "600 dollar PC parts" have to do with anything? PS4 even as the strongest next console even in the best case scenario, will still only be barely a console with midrange equivalent hardware inside of it(and in 6 months, those specs are gonna be low range).  There's nothing "extravagant" about Durango or Orbis, Sony and Microsoft actually went pretty conservative, especially Microsoft.

Its just that in 8 years, its not that hard to make a console with that kind of power and not break the bank. Neither console will retail for over 500$.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 4, 2013)

Why are you guys discussing tech specs? Who really gives a shit? I wants me some of them games! Games is the only thing that matters to me, not some fancy tech. I'll probably own every console and all the best games on each, specs mean shit if there aren't any interesting games to take advantage of the tech. Give me amazing art and beautiful gameplay and you can have all my fucking money.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 4, 2013)

Inu, does the PS3 have EDRAM by any chance? 

Btw Ninty Q/A time!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 4, 2013)

PS3 has no EDRAM to speak of. it does however have 256MB of superfast XDR VRAM, but its clocked very low and kept at a very slow speed(as it was to keep the console from overheating during launch PS3's days), so it provides no tangible bandwidth benefit. It is there only to be accessible as extra ram.

PS2 had 4mb of EDRAM, i remember it was very useful for plenty of games.




Sotei said:


> Why are you guys discussing tech specs? Who really gives a shit? I wants me some of them games! Games is the only thing that matters to me, not some fancy tech. I'll probably own every console and all the best games on each, specs mean shit if there aren't any interesting games to take advantage of the tech. Give me amazing art and beautiful gameplay and you can have all my fucking money.




I was just responding to a question ://


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh, so is that another reason why multiplats regarding bandwidth titles from the 360 suffered on the PS3? :/

Also remind me again, but will PS4 have EDRam too?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 5, 2013)

^ Alpha omega sin is the coolest gamer out there 




Asakuna no Senju said:


> Oh, so is that another reason why multiplats regarding bandwidth titles from the 360 suffered on the PS3? :/



Yes. Bayonetta is probably the hugest example. Platinum used all the EDRAM bandwidth 360 had, so porting that game over to PS3 in anywhere near the same condition was going to be impossible. 

It was like they made a 360 exclusive and dedicated all their resources to making the best possible game on 360 but then panicked when it came time to port to PS3.



> Also remind me again, but will PS4 have EDRam too?



It won't. But it won't need it because the bandwidth of its main ram(GDDR5) is super fast to begin with.

PS3 suffered because its ram was clocked at close to the same speed as 360's main ram, but didn't have any faster ram to compensate.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 5, 2013)

Indeed, DDR5 is significantly faster than the DDR3 that the 720 is using. Multiplats should play seamlessly, if not better, on the PS4.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 5, 2013)

Well I doubt Ill ever get a 720(Microsoft pulls way too much crap, I dont like XBLA and I can get most of them on PC anyhow, not many games interested me there to begin with). Only reason I would have to pick a Ps4 would be for JRPGS(a Japanese one cause I know that shit is gonna get region locked), I was never fond of Dual Shock controllers to begin with though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 5, 2013)

I'll be having all, best of all worlds


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 5, 2013)

Dont you mean hell for your wallet by the fact that you have 3/4 pieces of tech and half of them you wont even own any software on till it happens to be dirt cheap as not to break your bank? Blah half the games you people like I detest. I expected a little more out of the 7th gen TBH. 
They bore the fuck out of me, give me some interesting hybrids. Its why I stick to my handhelds and use my friends 360. 

This over-proliferation of these high budget bullshit Mass Effect/Skyrim style approach to titles and shit like Uncharted( which is a pain in the arse to look at with its glossy/grainy look). Halo is also a load of bullocks too. I guess I just dont find shooting shit to be fun lest I be dancing with death at the edge of the world.
Have I also stated how much I detest needlessly short games? 

Now excuse me while see whats going on with the Witcher.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 5, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Now excuse me while see whats going on with the Witcher.



Unintentional as it might've been, that was a good payoff. Litterally lol'd


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 5, 2013)

Action titles arent supposed to be like taking a gun to the donkey show. Primary weapon should not be a fucking hand/machine gun like its some kind of 3rd person shooter that plays like  that(looking at you Resident Evil 6), give me a sword to slice shit up, like in Razors Edge.  I like to get down into the nitty gritty and just go beast on everything, not take a giant cache and unload it on an unsuspecting group of slack jawed "terrorists", "zombies" or "Tingles".

If I want to play Golden Eye Ill go play fucking GoldenEye.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 5, 2013)

i disagree


----------



## Shirker (Feb 5, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> If I want to play Golden Eye Ill go play fucking GoldenEye.



No you wouldn't, because if your words regarding your action game preference are to be believed you don't even _like_ GoldenEye.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 5, 2013)

^Thats why you have 15 different controllers and I say fuck Gears of War(Shirker you ninja me one more time and I swear to arceus Ill start playing the dont shirk work tune from mystery dungeon in your house all day err'day)

I didnt buy GoldenEye as an action title, I bought it because I like the franchise and its a well designed game. I have a problem with the way these people develop their games in the sense of genre and the experience they are trying to create, sometimes I dont find them fun, rather I find them to be repetitive stale and offer nothing new. Shit has to make sense, be fun and at the very least not be a product that compromises the precedent it sets for itself. I think that the most important part of gaming is how immersed in the experience you are, and the range of emotion you can elicit from the player who is interacting with the games environment.Then you take to the primary focus in developing for said genre, like in RPG's where you can model the gameplay based on the story or create a story based off the gameplay.

But I digress from one gamer to another I'll screech it to a halt here before I go off into another tangent where no one understands me. Though I have a feeling a certain shaved individual that plays Space Harrier  shares my sentiments to a certain extent.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 5, 2013)

*Iwata talks Next Gen consoles, finds Cloud Gaming strange*



> Nintendo boss Satoru Iwata has cast doubt on cloud gaming - what many proclaim to be the future of the industry.
> 
> He told analysts during an investment question and answer session that he finds the fervour over the internet-powered tech "strange".
> 
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]g-o0VvRkUAU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 5, 2013)

Are you guys fond of brain age?

As it turns out the footage from Bayonetta 2 is not CGI but real time graphics


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice. 

Btw some of you guys should check the Wii U GOU die shot thread updated on GAF, new interesting info unveiled a bit.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 5, 2013)

Its interesting, if only to reveal that Chipworks guys aren't really in the habit of knowing what console die shots look like 

No disrespect to those guys tho, they did a very nice thing donating those pics


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]FKYe-vtZAVY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 5, 2013)

*Rumor: Retro Studios developing new Metroid Wii U*



> In a report from Dual Pixel, it has been reported that Nintendo will unveil a handful of first party titles at this year's 2013 E3 expo.
> 
> The major titles are as follows: an upcoming 3D Mario adventure for the Wii U, a Zelda title for the 3DS, a new Yoshi's Island HD, Wii U Kirby titles, Donkey Kong land 3d, and a new Fatal Frame for the Wii U. A new Zelda Wii U is also in production, according to Satoru Iwata. The game will be released in 2014, this is however a rumor.
> 
> ...


​


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 5, 2013)

^

I can live with that. Co-op will fuck the atmosphere though.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 5, 2013)

I feel like the co-op will be optional, and the Chozo will probably just be AI controlled or something. I really hope it's not necessary to use the Wiimote + Nunchuck, however. Making people use a controller that doesn't come with the WiiU isn't a good strategy to get people to buy the system.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 5, 2013)

People didnt buy the Wii for Metroid. Those who played Metroid on the Wii will have Wiimotes with their Wii U


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 5, 2013)

Good evening, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 

What did I miss?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 5, 2013)

Cheese nibblets.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 5, 2013)

That's all you have for me?

Really? Weed U's rumors are that shitty?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 5, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> People didnt buy the Wii for Metroid. Those who played Metroid on the Wii will have Wiimotes with their Wii U



And what about those who didn't?

That's like Sony releasing a God of War game and then saying "Oops, guess what, it only works with Move".

Every game that comes out for a system should support the default controller that comes with the system.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 5, 2013)

AKA those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass 'Dance' games.

Do those fit your little theory?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh well you missed quite a bit. Shion,but your shit outta luck if you think Imma tell you anything lol.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 5, 2013)

I didn't think you were going to tell me shit. 

Nor do I care too much, anymore.. I already found out and it wasn't worth my efforts.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm excited for the new Fatal Frame if we don't get another Spirit Camera.

It wasn't just bad; it was atrocious and unplayable.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 6, 2013)

CoOp in my Metroid... fuck that shit! That better be a retarded ass rumor.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 6, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> *Rumor: Retro Studios developing new Metroid Wii U*
> 
> 
> ​



>Dualpixel (lololololol)

Shit rumor already gutted to falsehood, forget what you've read there man. The same site has been cited to have made up past horse crap for hits in regards to rumors before, this one won't be any different.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2013)

Sotei said:


> CoOp in my Metroid... fuck that shit! That better be a retarded ass rumor.



Can't be worse than Other M.
Hunters had Co-op and it was great


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 6, 2013)

Take a look at Dead Space 3.

Ought to give you fools _some_ idea of a co-op outcome.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 6, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Take a look at Dead Space 3.



Yes, let's use Dead Space 3 as another example of a game where co-op totally ruins the experience.

Metroid games are about exploring in isolation, co-op would only detract from that.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 6, 2013)

That's my point.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 6, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Hunters had Co-op and it was great



You never played Hunters for that traditional Metroid experience though. And Hunters was great only because of the multiplayer though. I don't want the same for a console release.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2013)

They should just make Hunters 2 on the 3DS.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 6, 2013)

It'll be the same shit as Hunters 1. 

And what the fuck: 'You never played hunters for the traditional Metroid experience.'

Then why do people play any Metroid game in the first place, fool?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 6, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Then why do people play any Metroid game in the first place, fool?



Are...are you high, Shion? Or just plain drunk?

I don't like you when you're like this, you said you could change. The other posters are reading this.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 6, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Are...are you high, Shion? Or just plain drunk?
> 
> I don't like you when you're like this, you said you could change. The other posters are reading this.



The other posters can suck my dick. 

Answer my question, bro. 

And no, I'm neither high nor drunk.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2013)

Shion has a pretty good point there.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 6, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Answer my question, bro.



I don't really follow though. Hunters' single player was a half game with copy pasted content up the ass and reused "final" bosses. It's pretty mediocre, actually. The hunters themselves were great but they glorified mini bosses, really.

The multiplayer though, is some fast paced, crazy ass battles with a metric fuckton of variety since every hunter is pretty different. It's fucking great.

I play Hunters for the multiplayer, that's why it's not your typical Metroid experience because that's where it excels at.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 6, 2013)

It also isn't co-op, which was the subject topic... So where or _how_ does your statement come into play?

Feel me, wigga?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 6, 2013)

That its irrelevant because Hunters plays the same role that half of the COD series did except for the fact that its a much more diversified and amusingly thrilling experience. Quintessentially.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]fMzYidSmRFg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]PaUCFrW_mEE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 6, 2013)

It's all just a cluster-fuck now ain't it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 6, 2013)

Since it looks like Ninja Gaiden Razors Edge is coming to the PS3/360 now, am i not the only one who could give less of a damn?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 6, 2013)

I just wish they had named it sigma 3 :/


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2013)

Razor's Edge was never confirmed to be exclusive in the first place.

I wasn't going to buy it either way. Never played Ninja Gaiden.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 6, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Since it looks like Ninja Gaiden Razors Edge is coming to the PS3/360 now, am i not the only one who could give less of a damn?



About the game? So you only gave a shit if it was an exclusive?

I don't get consoles wars nowadays.

Mind you, the game is still mediocre, even after it addressed the abortion that was Ninja Gaiden 3 but if they left the PS3/360 users with that fucking monstrosity, that would be one of the biggest fuck ups of this generation.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 6, 2013)

I have a feeling your reading his shit wrong^


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 6, 2013)

Never have a shit about ninja gay-den.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 6, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> About the game? So you only gave a shit if it was an exclusive?
> 
> I don't get consoles wars nowadays.
> 
> Mind you, the game is still mediocre, even after it addressed the abortion that was Ninja Gaiden 3 but if they left the PS3/360 users with that fucking monstrosity, that would be one of the biggest fuck ups of this generation.



Err, thats not what was inferring to. 

Spectating Fanboys who show their true colors championing their favorite "X" console versus "Y" about which one has the bigger dick. They never change, makes ya wonder if they are actually _gamers_ at all. 

I see. After all the only time i really peaked my interest on Razor's Edge was after i saw the changes listed on it, but after the inevitable performance issues plaguing it i once again stopped giving a shit. 



> I have a feeling your reading his shit wrong^



^What this guy said.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 6, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Err, thats not what was inferring to.
> 
> Spectating Fanboys who show their true colors championing their favorite "X" console versus "Y" about which one has the bigger dick. They never change, makes ya wonder if they are actually _gamers_ at all.
> 
> ...



It's common fact that *I* have the biggest dick; therefore, all that jazz is some irrelevant fuck. 

On more relevant news, I'm getting a weed within the next two paychecks.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 6, 2013)

Pic or--......ok never mind ew, ick, UGH! 

Sweet. What kind of games are U gonna get along with it, currently?


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 6, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Pic or--......ok never mind ew, ick, UGH!
> 
> Sweet. What kind of games are U gonna get along with it, currently?



Check your pm inbox. 

Zombitch U, and possibly Xenoblade.

Unless you fuckers can persuade me to buy anything else. 

Knowing me, you'll have a hard time.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Check your pm inbox.
> 
> Zombitch U, and possibly Xenoblade.
> 
> ...



Buy an Iphone so you can play all the bravest


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 6, 2013)

Only the _Bravest_ would have enough balls to consider purchasing such abominations like that.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 6, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Buy an Iphone so you can play all the bravest



I have an iPod touch 5th gen, if that helps.


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 7, 2013)

It's funny that the two games that I was thinking about buying when I (eventually) buy a Wii U (Razor's Edge and Rayman Legends) are coming to the PS3 and Xbox 360. I guess I'll be buying the PS3 versions instead because of trophies.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 7, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> It's funny that the two games that I was thinking about buying when I (eventually) buy a Wii U (Razor's Edge and Rayman Legends) are coming to the PS3 and Xbox 360. *I guess I'll be buying the PS3 versions instead because of trophies*.



I know someone who loves doing that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Aeon


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 7, 2013)

Fuck trophies or achievements.

Shit's a waste of time, IMO.

If I play the game, I'll play the game for it's content, not the stupid achievements.


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 7, 2013)

Trophies are awesome, man. They add so much replayability to games. Nintendo has no excuses for passing on trophies, so it's their loss.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 7, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Fuck trophies or achievements.
> 
> Shit's a waste of time, IMO.
> 
> If I play the game, I'll play the game for it's content, not the stupid achievements.



I can't judge, someone people love it..


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 7, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Fuck trophies or achievements.
> 
> Shit's a waste of time, IMO.
> 
> If I play the game, I'll play the game for it's content, not the stupid achievements.



Sometimes they are fun but others they are frustrating. Never the less,platinum trophies are very good for bragging rights.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 7, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> Trophies are awesome, man. They add so much replayability to games. Nintendo has no excuses for passing on trophies, so it's their loss.





Malvingt2 said:


> I can't judge, someone people love it..



I like my games 'gamey'.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 7, 2013)

So apparently Rayman Legends got delayed to September and it's coming out on other consoles.

WELP, seems like I'm only buying the Weed U when Bayonetta 2 comes out. I doubt any more relevant game that caters to my taste will come out before it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 7, 2013)

Watch that come out for nextbox and ps4 like a year later with a different subtitle and more DLC 

Unfortunately Microsoft's handling of ninja gaiden set a precedent for that, and Nintendo's as well now that NG3 RE is coming to 360 and PS3 also


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 7, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So apparently Rayman Legends got delayed to September and it's coming out on other consoles.
> 
> WELP, seems like I'm only buying the Weed U when Bayonetta 2 comes out. I doubt any more relevant game that caters to my taste will come out before it.



I'm with you, son.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 7, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Watch that come out for nextbox and ps4 like a year later with a different subtitle and more DLC



If that different subtitle is for a sequel, I'LL TAKE IT.

That said though, you gotta wonder why didn't they just release the game for the WiiU meanwhile. The game was fairly completed, probably. Maybe they backed out on having the game on a single platform that's fairly new?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 7, 2013)

And I just realized that this will also delay the development of BG&E 2.

Fucking hell.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 7, 2013)

Fuck is that?

@Rayman

If they have a chance to make more money, why not port it?

Dick move, but they never swore loyalty.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 7, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Fuck is that?
> 
> @Rayman
> 
> ...



is a dick move because the game is done and ready to go. No need to drag/hold the Wii U version.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 7, 2013)

It's all about the Benjamin's.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 7, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> It's all about the Benjamin's.



Yes and No.. WiiU version has no competition this Feb.. Sept is a different case. PS3/360 version have to deal with GTA5 and WiiU with any major Nintendo game that might hit such month.. No chance to sell at all..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]1CcpCnO7JaM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 7, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So apparently Rayman Legends got delayed to September and it's coming out on other consoles.
> 
> WELP, seems like I'm only buying the Weed U when Bayonetta 2 comes out. I doubt any more relevant game that caters to my taste will come out before it.



Nice! So the wii u is getting the 3rd party developers support that the console always needed 

And I thought wii u wasn't gonna be supported with *multiplat* titles


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## "Shion" (Feb 7, 2013)

That's gonna turn peeps off.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 7, 2013)

You know, i wouldn't be bothered by this announcement if at least the Wii U version of Legends as well as the WHOLE GAME ITSELF weren't delayed until fucking September. And since GTA5 is confirmed to release then, the delay will not only kill the Wii U version's sales but possibly the others as well. Given with how it was announced last year and how there is next to zero advertisement on it's existence at the moment, Ubisoft have written themselves in a corner regarding Rayman Legend's potential sales ala-Origins 3DS. 

Well at least us PS3/360 owners can share a slice.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 7, 2013)

Wait what? Isnt Rayman Legends coming out in February?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 7, 2013)

@St.

Nope. Ubisoft pretty much delayed the Wii U version to release next to the 360/PS3 version for September. So much for those potential sales when GTA5 is gonna rip it to shreds.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 7, 2013)

Whats this?


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 7, 2013)

Arent they pissed off over the delay? Though these people are saying some really shitty ignorants stupid things, and they are attacking all the fanboys lol.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2013)

Ultimania said:


>



Well its supposed to be an exclusive and they decided to delay it on the wiiU when it's already finished... they honestly have some right to that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeah^



So reason to get the 3DS version ahoy^


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 7, 2013)

Ultimania said:


>



Nintendo fanboys? do you know the term screw job?


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 7, 2013)

Fanboys be anal about their bullshit, bra.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 7, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Well its supposed to be an exclusive and they decided to delay it on the wiiU *when it's already finished...* they honestly have some right to that.



Wait, it was already finished??? Where did it say that? 

Also:

!

Damn.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes the game is done and ready to go, that is why people are mad about. They have to wait 7 moths to play it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh, splendid. Now i have even more _justified_ reasons to slander Ubisoft for such an asinine DOA business decision.  PS3/360 owners getting Legends? Nice! Delaying the entire game, including the Wii U version, towards September where bigger titles will eclipse it in terms of hype and possibly sales? Especially after the game is seemingly finished? Pathetic.

It's the Rayman 3DS fiasco all over again. *sigh*


----------



## Aeon (Feb 7, 2013)

> _Report: Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate?s Online Multiplayer Is Region Locked
> 
> In an odd move, the online servers for Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate on Wii U are region-locked, Capcom have revealed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 7, 2013)

lolcacpcom.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 7, 2013)

It is Nintendo serves tho... So it is Nintendo fault or Capcom told them to do it the same way as Tri.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 7, 2013)

Ask Cacpcom, since the source seems to indicate that they were behind the "add-on" function for region locking online....


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 7, 2013)

The frack is this?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2013)

I dunno but it's in another castle


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 7, 2013)

Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 7, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> It is Nintendo serves tho... So it is Nintendo fault or Capcom told them to do it the same way as Tri.


 Servers Malving

Ishaan says this

"I should word that more clearly. I meant that 3DS games with online allow for cross-region multiplayer and those run on Nintendo servers, so I'm not sure why MH3U on Wii U (which also runs on Nintendo servers) doesn't." 
Capcom being shitty I tell ya


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 7, 2013)

LOL Capcom, it looks like I might as well buy the 3DS version of MH3U then. 

So now it looks like I have _three_ Wii U games that I'm going to be buying on other consoles/handhelds. Nintendo better step it up.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 7, 2013)

Not like it has online anyway.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 7, 2013)

I'll still get it for weed... Don't really care much for 3DS title, since I don't play it all too often, but who knows.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 7, 2013)

> I completely understand you but you have to understand one thing. This is not a decission taken by the development team, this comes from really really high up, so please don't pick on the game.
> 
> If you're pissed, imagine how we feel. Think on the situation, we've been making overtime with this game practically since May preparing E3, and then almost a demo per month (gamescon, Wii U presentation, shops, eShop, etc...) and at the same time trying to actually finish the game. We had a first delay because it was obvious we couldn't finish on time but we gave it all to be there on February. What face do you think we had when the week we had to close the game we're being told it's not going to be released? I couldn't believe it.
> 
> ...





Oh wow... Ubisoft go to hell


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 7, 2013)

ck

Stomach bile.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 7, 2013)

Malv, can you summarize what the whole post means?


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 7, 2013)

Just read it, you lazy cunt-fuck.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 7, 2013)

This is hilarious


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 7, 2013)

Bahaha, just heard the news about Rayman.

Sooo glad I decided to wait on getting this system.

Is Monster Hunter really going to be the first big release since launch?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 7, 2013)

Forgetting to Lego man?

Still I dont see what the point in waiting is. If you had money around Black Friday you should have pounced on the system. its not getting a Nintendo instigated price drop for at least a year( i think 2 is probable, even Costco's selling the system at a loss now XD)


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 7, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Forgetting to Lego man?



Does that even have a release date?



> Still I dont see what the point in waiting is. If you had money around Black Friday you should have pounced on the system. its not getting a Nintendo instigated price drop for at least a year( i think 2 is probable, even Costco's selling the system at a loss now XD)



I'm in no hurry, Monster Hunter will be the first "must buy" title for me. Now that Rayman's gone until the end of the year I may very well wait until summer to see what E3 brings.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeah. Of course it does . FebuMarch something or another because I dont really give a shit to figure out the real date


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 7, 2013)

And hairy men. Bronze glossed Persians are better off trilling a dame.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 7, 2013)

Why would people boycott the game over this?

It's not like it's the devs' fault.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 7, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Just read it, you lazy cunt-fuck.



I did, you retarded monkey's ding dong dipshit.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 7, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Yeah. Of course it does . FebuMarch something or another because I dont really give a shit to figure out the real date



Ah, I see it did get one when I wasn't looking.

March 18th, right next to Monster Hunter.

Well we'll see how it turns out. It looks like it has a lot of potential.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes, the 3DS version is a prequel to the Wii U version


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 7, 2013)

>Ubisoft


----------



## Sotei (Feb 7, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> Trophies are awesome, man. They add so much replayability to games. Nintendo has no excuses for passing on trophies, so it's their loss.




Fuck. That. Bull. Shit.

Trophies and Achievements are fucking stupid. 

Example:

*Trophy/Achievement* "Start of your journey."

Really? The problem with achievements and trophies are that most of them are none-achievements. If Nintendo wants to add them, it should be like this.

1. 5 Accomplishments per game

2. Fucking impossible to do

Done.


*About Rayman*

Good business move Ubi. Retarded business move. 

Here's where I stand, I was going to buy Rayman for my WiiU cause I know it's going to be good and I plan to buy good games, especially right now when there isn't much. Now, I'm probably not going to buy it, Rayman isn't a must buy for me and when I have a lot of choices in my game purchases... Rayman isn't making that list.

Too many games coming out later this year for me to give a shit about Rayman later on. Plus, new consoles on the way, gotta save up for the PS4... Nextbox, after a price drop.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 7, 2013)

Only game I can say I enjoyed the trophys in were Bayonetta.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 7, 2013)

**Boycotting a good game because of suit decisions**

ALL ABOARD THE RETARD TRAIN.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thread Update on GAF. I feel bad for the Dev team. Really some bullshit stuff


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 7, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

